# CONNECTIONS 4 #72



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I didn't sleep good at all girls. Boo hoo! But as I sit here now I may be getting over the toothache. I've got Dh cough but it is sunny outside so I'm sure we'll cope. I don't know what's on the menu today. Happy Saturday...nearly Tuesday..I know I'm getting homesick....I want my boys. Haha


Make the most of your last few days xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> So glad they all gave you an easy time and that DD was able to have a break from the kids, it does everyone some good!! xxx


Quite agree!


----------



## jinx

Looks good so far. Love the way you mark the rounds. I do the same thing when I knit.


PurpleFi said:


> Wasn't happy with the one I was doing so ripped it. Now done the base on an oval one, even followed a chart!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Looks good so far. Love the way you mark the rounds. I do the same thing when I knit.


Thanks Jinx. The twine is actually crocheted into the rounds to make it firjer, I just put a stitch marker at the beginning of the round. Now going to sort out what stitches to do on the sides. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree Barny, those hippos are just great. 'Mud mud etc ...... xxxx


Thank you, crocs finished, now on elephants :!:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Wasn't happy with the one I was doing so ripped it. Now done the base on an oval one, even followed a chart!


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Wasn't happy with the one I was doing so ripped it. Now done the base on an oval one, even followed a chart!


Looking good :thumbup: and wow! following a chart :lol:


----------



## lifeline

I've been working on the hat I mentioned the other day. I'm on the ribbing now so nearly done..you never know, I may well be wearing it tomorrow or more probably Monday :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, crocs finished, now on elephants :!:


I am now singing Nellie, the elephant! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Looking good :thumbup: and wow! following a chart :lol:


Thank you, now doing simple dc for the sides so far, although I may break into a pattern soon! :shock:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I am now singing Nellie, the elephant! Xx


Should be interesting what you come up with for the crocs?xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Should be interesting what you come up with for the crocs?xx


The tic toc song from Peter Pan or See you later alligator :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

We are both shattered , and have done far too much but there's no tellin him.my little wheelchairs little wheel has fallen off.!,,,,it could only happen to us. 

We still have the coughing and if we are carefull coughing our heads don't feel like they are falling off.... I'm really ready for home for a rest. I'm not going to get up for a week...BUT we have had a fabulous holiday. After a good nights sleep we may be raring to go again.

Londy...it won't be long to wait now. You WILL have a wonderful time.

Where we are stopping it's called blue herring drive, and if you could hear the darn things screeching on a morning you might feel like shooting them. Someone aught to shoot them. (only joking)


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I am now singing Nellie, the elephant! Xx


I had an auntie Nellie......she was a spinster, she lived until she was about 96. We never got to the bottom of her age cos she wouldn't tell us.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I had an auntie Nellie......she was a spinster, she lived until she was about 96. We never got to the bottom of her age cos she wouldn't tell us.


I had a auntie Nellie too. That generation never let on about their age. Hope you and DH rest up a bit. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Pollys are probably larger than the ones in church xx


They are like an ottoman that you put your feet on, I think!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Baking paper?


Wax paper is what you would use roll cookies on so they don't stick you can't cook on it because of the wax.....anybody want to know how I know this :roll: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lisa, we didn't get the hoped for rain, and the temp remains in the mid to high 30's (Celcius), and is going to be like that for at least the next week.
> 
> Today I told my DH that if there were still some $50.00 inflatable pools, with a water filter/cleaner included, I was going to get one. Then I could get in it, and get cool; and perhaps even do some exercises. He just asked why I wanted one of those, so I explained my idea again! 😮😈


Sounds like a good idea to me! My MIL lives next door to us and she has a pool, but I have not got in for the past couple of years as they changed the ladder again to a straight up and down one and i cannot get out of it with that.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday to Mr. B!

I will just say that today was one of those days where I really shouldn't have gotten out of bed that or Miss Ava got up on the wrong side of hers which is impossible since it is against the wall on one side...just sayin....

Hope you all have had a wonderful day and those not feeling well get better soon!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's the weekend and I am so ready for the rest! At the moment I'm sitting in bed with a cuppa that DH brought to me....he's great :thumbup:


He is great and you deserved it!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Bit late this morning but good morning everyone. The fire was being stroppy again and kept demanding attention. In between cosseting that I had to get dinner ready (Purple's favourite) fish curry. Now it is nearly dinner time and have just got on here. Not had time to do my crocs yet. Here is a picture of the ark and hippos. The ark looks top-heavy but I hope it will be OK. It's not as though it has to go on water.


I think it looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just been out for a quick visit to the shop & it's freezing. It's Mr B's birthday today. Our GSs wanted to have a party so have been out to get party food! Also had to buy a cake as I haven't had time to bake one. After our trip away we went o a quiz night last night with lots of our choir members. We had a really good time we were even the top group for mat of the evening, then we toppled, none of us was any good at history questions. Certainly had to use our brains, probably that's why I'm so tired today! Hope you all have a good day whatever you are doing.


Happy Birthday to Mr. B! I hope he had a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have now caught up with everything, and I will be going to bed very shortly.
> 
> DH and I had a very interesting time, earlier today! DD4 and her DH had an engagement party to go to, and we stayed with the children until she returned home, so we were with the children from 5.00pm until 9.30pm, when DD returned home. I was a little concerned about how the twins would cope, because they are still having feeds at night, to go to bed, and they are also teething, but I worried needlessly, as they drank some milk from a lidded cup (which includes a straw, as part of the lid design), then I cuddled little miss B to sleep, and I was also able to lay her down on one of those little couch beds, then I cuddled little miss A to sleep, but was unable to lay her down on her little bed couch, so I just relaxed on the lounge while she slept then when her mum got home, she just took over. Then DH & I went home. I had a glorious time with the children, while DH watched TV. 😮 Good night all. xxxooo


That sounds like an absolutely wonderful way to spend your evening!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Wasn't happy with the one I was doing so ripped it. Now done the base on an oval one, even followed a chart!


It's looking great so far!


----------



## Miss Pam

Had a great time with my friends today. Was good for the soul!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad they all gave you an easy time and that DD was able to have a break from the kids, it does everyone some good!! xxx


It does, but it will do her much more good, once they are able to stay overnight, with their Aunty (DD3). DD4 will then be able to stay at parties that they are invited to!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I didn't sleep good at all girls. Boo hoo! But as I sit here now I may be getting over the toothache. I've got Dh cough but it is sunny outside so I'm sure we'll cope. I don't know what's on the menu today. Happy Saturday...nearly Tuesday..I know I'm getting homesick....I want my boys. Haha


Mmmm .... that is the worst time of a holiday, when one is wanting to go home, but the booked flight doesn't fly out for a few days yet! 😟😦😯


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I remember wax paper from years back but haven't seen it for years. I think we can still buy waxed circles for covering home made jam but they would probably be quite hard to find. One of my favourite thing to do in the USA is to wander around the supermarket, ooohing and aaahing at all the interesting things for sale and wondering what they are for!! At least I can buy Betty Crocker here now!!


With some of the products that are available in other countries, and not in Australia; I have found that a large number of them are only unfamiliar because of the name of the item, for instance ...... one item that I know of is the herb that is known as Cilantro in USA, but in Australia it is known as Coriander. I also know that this isn't so, for a number of other products that are available in each of our countries; but those prodcuts might be similar to products in any of the other countries.😆😆


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Wasn't happy with the one I was doing so ripped it. Now done the base on an oval one, even followed a chart!


That is looking good, I might have to see about making one, or a few of these, and possible put them up for sale, just to see how the go!😆

Purple, what type of yarn do you use for the baskets?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I am now singing Nellie, the elephant! Xx


😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me! My MIL lives next door to us and she has a pool, but I have not got in for the past couple of years as they changed the ladder again to a straight up and down one and i cannot get out of it with that.


Awwww now that wasn't fair, might be an idea to get a ladder for you to use, that has the correct slant so that you are able to get in and out! 😆


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> With some of the products that are available in other countries, and not in Australia; I have found that a large number of them are only unfamiliar because of the name of the item, for instance ...... one item that I know of is the herb that is known as Cilantro in USA, but in Australia it is known as Coriander. I also know that this isn't so, for a number of other products that are available in each of our countries; but those prodcuts might be similar to products in any of the other countries.😆😆


Here if I am straight about this coriander is the seed of Cilantro, the ground up seed is coriander and the leafy plant is cilantro which I love both!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. B!
> 
> I will just say that today was one of those days where I really shouldn't have gotten out of bed that or Miss Ava got up on the wrong side of hers which is impossible since it is against the wall on one side...just sayin....
> 
> Hope you all have had a wonderful day and those not feeling well get better soon!!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I am hoping that you when you wake tomorrow, that Miss Ava finds the happy edge of her bed, to exit from; and you have a 100% better start to your day, and the day continues to run as smoothly as possible. xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I am hoping that you when you wake tomorrow, that Miss Ava finds the happy edge of her bed, to exit from; and you have a 100% better start to your day, and the day continues to run as smoothly as possible. xxx


She went home today and her brother followed an hour or so later and she was still having a melt down she doesn't tolerate him because she is used to being alone, she just doesn't know how to deal and she really isn't trying to hard...she loves him but after a bit she wants to be left alone and him being three he wants to play with her all the time!


----------



## binkbrice

Judi I hate to leave you but her party is tomorrow and I have to get up early and have the kids get some school work done.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like an absolutely wonderful way to spend your evening!  xxxooo


It was almost sublime - the only thing that impinged on my wonderful evening, was DH! He seems to think that he has to be grumpy with the kids, whenever we have them! Being like that, it only serves to make me feel more stressed, than I ordinarily would have been! Oh well, the kids and I outlasted his grumpiness, and they also enjoyed the evening with grandma and grandad! 😊😍😍


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It was almost sublime - the only thing that impinged on my wonderful evening, was DH! He seems to think that he has to be grumpy with the kids, whenever we have them! Being like that, it only serves to make me feel more stressed, than I ordinarily would have been! Oh well, the kids and I outlasted his grumpiness, and they also enjoyed the evening with grandma and grandad! 😊😍😍


I wish all grandparents loved their grands like all of you do!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Here if I am straight about this coriander is the seed of Cilantro, the ground up seed is coriander and the leafy plant is cilantro which I love both!


We just call the entire plant coriander, it is much easier to remember that way.😆


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I wish all grandparents loved their grands like all of you do!


It would be wonderful, wouldn't it? But I had some wonderful grandparents, and my mum was also a wonderful grandma, so I had some excellent role models to follow! 😆


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> We just call the entire plant coriander, it is much easier to remember that way.😆


Same here...


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> He is great and you deserved it!  xxxooo


Thanks, and he has a cold so I really wasn't expecting it!

I'm sitting in bed with my cuppa again now, but made by me this morning...


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> We are both shattered , and have done far too much but there's no tellin him.my little wheelchairs little wheel has fallen off.!,,,,it could only happen to us.
> 
> We still have the coughing and if we are carefull coughing our heads don't feel like they are falling off.... I'm really ready for home for a rest. I'm not going to get up for a week...BUT we have had a fabulous holiday. After a good nights sleep we may be raring to go again.
> 
> Londy...it won't be long to wait now. You WILL have a wonderful time.
> 
> Where we are stopping it's called blue herring drive, and if you could hear the darn things screeching on a morning you might feel like shooting them. Someone aught to shoot them. (only joking)


Try and take it easy for the remaining time.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> She went home today and her brother followed an hour or so later and she was still having a melt down she doesn't tolerate him because she is used to being alone, she just doesn't know how to deal and she really isn't trying to hard...she loves him but after a bit she wants to be left alone and him being three he wants to play with her all the time!


Hope she's feeling more amicable next time you have her


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Wax paper is what you would use roll cookies on so they don't stick you can't cook on it because of the wax.....anybody want to know how I know this :roll: :roll:


I can guess... :roll:


----------



## lifeline

Londy I found waxed paper at Lakeland
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/2395/Food-Saver-Paper-Roll


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is looking good, I might have to see about making one, or a few of these, and possible put them up for sale, just to see how the go!😆
> 
> Purple, what type of yarn do you use for the baskets?


Re ycled cotton in aran weight plus twine. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Re ycled cotton in aran weight plus twine. Xx


Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Off to DDs for lunch.

HAppy mothers Day xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Off to DDs for lunch.
> 
> HAppy mothers Day xxxxx


Thanks for the reminder, forgot it's mothers day. I wonder if anyone else in the house remembers x

Have a good day


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Londy I found waxed paper at Lakeland
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/2395/Food-Saver-Paper-Roll


Oh wow, thank you! They really do have everything in that store, don't they??!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the reminder, forgot it's mothers day. I wonder if anyone else in the house remembers x
> 
> Have a good day


Oh I'm sure they will remember eventually and I'm also sure they will give you a lovely day! I wished myself a happy Mothers' Day today, lol!!!
*A VERY HAPPY MOTHERS' DAY TO YOU ALL OUT THERE, YOU ARE ALL SUPERSTARS AND THE VERY BEST OF MUMS AND THE VERY BEST OF CHUMS!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> The tic toc song from Peter Pan or See you later alligator :shock:


I shall persevere. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We are both shattered , and have done far too much but there's no tellin him.my little wheelchairs little wheel has fallen off.!,,,,it could only happen to us.
> 
> We still have the coughing and if we are carefull coughing our heads don't feel like they are falling off.... I'm really ready for home for a rest. I'm not going to get up for a week...BUT we have had a fabulous holiday. After a good nights sleep we may be raring to go again.
> 
> Londy...it won't be long to wait now. You WILL have a wonderful time.
> 
> Where we are stopping it's called blue herring drive, and if you could hear the darn things screeching on a morning you might feel like shooting them. Someone aught to shoot them. (only joking)


Make the most of your last couple of days, you definitely won't want to get up in the temperatures we are having here. At least the snow will have gone by the time you get home. Keep enjoying. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Mmmm .... that is the worst time of a holiday, when one is wanting to go home, but the booked flight doesn't fly out for a few days yet! 😟😦😯


I never seem to have that problem, I always want to stay longer. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Make the most of your last couple of days, you definitely won't want to get up in the temperatures we are having here. At least the snow will have gone by the time you get home. Keep enjoying. xx


Morning Barny, what animals are you doing today? We've had quite a heavy frost here. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley &#128049;


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I had a auntie Nellie too. That generation never let on about their age. Hope you and DH rest up a bit. Xxx


I had an auntie Nellie too, she was great.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the reminder, forgot it's mothers day. I wonder if anyone else in the house remembers x
> 
> Have a good day


Hope so!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all & HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to you all. I waiting for my eldest DD to arrive. Her partner has told her to come & spend some time on her own with me today. Her boys are really hard work & she never leaves them. They were all here yesterday for DH's birthday. I'm going to make her some lunch. It will be great to spoil her & have a chat. My other DD a has been taken out & will pop in later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, what animals are you doing today? We've had quite a heavy frost here. Xxxx


I'm into elephants today, luckily nothing is to scale, so you can carry on with Nellie the Elephant for a while. Woke up to a beautiful blue sky this morning, now it is dull and grey but not raining, yet. Have just stuffed ourselves with a big roast dinner, we ate way too much, himself is dozing in his chair, I'm just trying to find the strength to lift my ele's up, see you later. xx

PS It's just started snowing :!: :!:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley 🐱


hHmmm, definitely a it of leopard in there somewhere!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I had an auntie Nellie too, she was great.


Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


Me neither!!! But, the brothers wanted their kids to call me Aunt Nettie---no way!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


I'll be left out with you, as far as I'm aware, no aunty Nellie here either :-D


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hope so!


MM appeared while I was washing the breakfast pots with daffodils and chocolates :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. I've just about lost my voice now. The pain has eases in my gums though. The boys have just been on FaceTime to us. Mine hasn't been working.


----------



## jinx

Hello from sunshiny Wisconsin. Our temperature is 36 and on the rise up to almost 50F. I love the sun and therefore will have a good day.
Happy Mother's Day to everyone that is celebrating today. I wonder if I can convince my hubby it is indeed Mother's Day in the U.S.?


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> MM appeared while I was washing the breakfast pots with daffodils and chocolates :thumbup:


Of course she did!! Hope you hear from your boys during the course of the day!!! I got a card and a lovely silky tunic top from DD but of course, it's not Mother's Day in NZ today so didn't expect to hear from DS!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


Neither did I. 😞


----------



## London Girl

Well, I'm now officially fed up with packing! Have changed my handbag four times and am still not entirely happy with my choice even now! :lol: Apparently, the public transport we were going to take to get to the airport is not going to be functioning tomorrow :evil: so we have decided to push the boat out and get a taxi. That's fine as long as there isn't too many hold ups on the infamous M25!!!

PS, can't believe we are up to page 302!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm now officially fed up with packing! Have changed my handbag four times and am still not entirely happy with my choice even now! :lol: Apparently, the public transport we were going to take to get to the airport is not going to be functioning tomorrow :evil: so we have decided to push the boat out and get a taxi. That's fine as long as there isn't too many hold ups on the infamous M25!!!
> 
> PS, can't believe we are up to page 302!!!


In case you are too busy later, have a wonderful time, enjoy the sun and keep in touch if you can. How long are you away for? :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm now officially fed up with packing! Have changed my handbag four times and am still not entirely happy with my choice even now! :lol: Apparently, the public transport we were going to take to get to the airport is not going to be functioning tomorrow :evil: so we have decided to push the boat out and get a taxi. That's fine as long as there isn't too many hold ups on the infamous M25!!!
> 
> PS, can't believe we are up to page 302!!!


I know it's expensive but it will save you lugging that suitcase, just leave plenty of time.
Funny you mentioned us being on page 302, I had just thought the same.
If I don't talk to you, have a wonderful trip, I shall be thinking of you. Donr forget your tickets!! :thumbup:


----------



## jinx

Yes, do not forget the tickets or meds. Tylenol is always needed on vacation. Have a great relaxing time.


LondonChris said:


> I know it's expensive but it will save you lugging that suitcase, just leave plenty of time.
> Funny you mentioned us being on page 302, I had just thought the same.
> If I don't talk to you, have a wonderful trip, I shall be thinking of you. Donr forget your tickets!! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In case you are too busy later, have a wonderful time, enjoy the sun and keep in touch if you can. How long are you away for? :thumbup:


Two weeks, back on 20th, just in time for DH's birthday!!....and thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I know it's expensive but it will save you lugging that suitcase, just leave plenty of time.
> Funny you mentioned us being on page 302, I had just thought the same.
> If I don't talk to you, have a wonderful trip, I shall be thinking of you. Donr forget your tickets!! :thumbup:


Thank you!! Have everything safely stowed away and ready to roll!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, do not forget the tickets or meds. Tylenol is always needed on vacation. Have a great relaxing time.


Don't think we have that here, what does it do?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks, and he has a cold so I really wasn't expecting it!
> 
> I'm sitting in bed with my cuppa again now, but made by me this morning...


I hope he's feeling better and I hope you have a wonderful, relaxing Sunday. We are having intermittent rain and wind here this morning. I'm off this afternoon for a meet-up with my knitting group. Haven't been in awhile, so will be nice to catch up with everyone.  I hope all of you are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Off to DDs for lunch.
> 
> HAppy mothers Day xxxxx


Enjoy your lunch. Happy Mother's Day do all of you celebrating it today! You are all wonderful mothers!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley 🐱


He's so relaxed and I'm sure he's a very happy guy to have found a home with you and Mr. P!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


I didn't either, so don't feel too left out.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> MM appeared while I was washing the breakfast pots with daffodils and chocolates :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm now officially fed up with packing! Have changed my handbag four times and am still not entirely happy with my choice even now! :lol: Apparently, the public transport we were going to take to get to the airport is not going to be functioning tomorrow :evil: so we have decided to push the boat out and get a taxi. That's fine as long as there isn't too many hold ups on the infamous M25!!!
> 
> PS, can't believe we are up to page 302!!!


Deep breathing! I hope all goes well with your travels tomorrow. And, no, I can't believe they've let us go this long. Amazing!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.

June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


----------



## Islander

This is perplexing to me, I always thought Mother's Day was nationally the same day around the world. We celebrate it on May 8th this year. Wish you all a Happy Mothers Day who ever is being honoured today by their family's!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


Is this basket for "you know who" Purplefi !


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


Thanks dear, will report in when I can!! That looks lovely, what are you going to store in ti? xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


Wonderful basket, Purple, and great you finally got your purple and white scarf!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Hello from sunshiny Wisconsin. Our temperature is 36 and on the rise up to almost 50F. I love the sun and therefore will have a good day.
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone that is celebrating today. I wonder if I can convince my hubby it is indeed Mother's Day in the U.S.?


Every day should be mother's day. Are you anywhere near Madison, WI --- that's where our son lives.


----------



## jinx

Ugh, I did it again. I assumed you have the same things we do. Tylenol is acetaminophen. Tylenol is the brand name that we often use interchangeably with acetaminophen. A pain reliever that works for all sorts of aches and pains.


London Girl said:


> Don't think we have that here, what does it do?


----------



## jinx

I live within 2 hours of Madison. I do not go there very often as the streets all seem to go in circles and I am dizzy enough. I wonder how many people know Madison is our capital. Most think Milwaukee is and others think Chicago is the capital of Illinois.


RookieRetiree said:


> Every day should be mother's day. Are you anywhere near Madison, WI --- that's where our son lives.


----------



## jinx

Super fantastic. Looks like it will hold up well.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is perplexing to me, I always thought Mother's Day was nationally the same day around the world. We celebrate it on May 8th this year. Wish you all a Happy Mothers Day who ever is being honoured today by their family's!


I think most of the rest of the world celebrate in May, ours is worked out as being the fourth Sunday after Lent, not sure how everyone else arrives at May!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I live within 2 hours of Madison. I do not go there very often as the streets all seem to go in circles and I am dizzy enough. I wonder how many people know Madison is our capital. Most think Milwaukee is and others think Chicago is the capital of Illinois.


I didn't know that, I would have guessed at Chicago. I learn so much on here!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ugh, I did it again. I assumed you have the same things we do. Tylenol is acetaminophen. Tylenol is the brand name that we often use interchangeably with acetaminophen. A pain reliever that works for all sorts of aches and pains.


Aah, paracetamol!! Yes, we have plenty of that here but too much caffeine in it for me, I usually take ibuprofen for any ache or pain.


----------



## jinx

Is your celebration known as Mothering Day and shortened to Mothers day? Believe it has something to do with a religious day.
Springfield Illinois.


London Girl said:


> I think most of the rest of the world celebrate in May, ours is worked out as being the fourth Sunday after Lent, not sure how everyone else arrives at May!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Is your celebration known as Mothering Day and shortened to Mothers day? Believe it has something to do with a religious day.
> Springfield Illinois.


Yes that's right and originally it was the day when everyone was supposed to return to their 'mother' church.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yes that's right and originally it was the day when everyone was supposed to return to their 'mother' church.


That's interesting, I heard it was the Sunday before Easter that the workers in the big houses went home to visit their mothers. Yours makes much more sense :roll:


----------



## lifeline

Have a great trip June x


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> That's interesting, I heard it was the Sunday before Easter that the workers in the big houses went home to visit their mothers. Yours makes much more sense :roll:


Mothering Sunday in the UK is the middle Sunday in Lent when people in service had the day off to visit their families and Mother Church. It was also permitted to break their Lenten fast and girls often made Simnel cakes to take as a gift for their families. This year it is also Grandmothers day in France and mothers day there is the last Sunday in May.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Is this basket for "you know who" Purplefi !


Not quite sure what l shall use it for l just did it as an exercise in incorporating twine. X


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mothering Sunday in the UK is the middle Sunday in Lent when people in service had the day off to visit their families and Mother Church. It was also permitted to break their Lenten fast and girls often made Simnel cakes to take as a gift for their families. This year it is also Grandmothers day in France and mothers day there is the last Sunday in May.


Wikipedia? Xxxx :x


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's been another hot day. Apart from 2hours the morning of the first day it's been hot and sunny. We went to Epcot today. There was a garden festavile on. The flowers were absolutely beautiful. We've come back early because Dh isn't too well again. I think he's done too much, he forgets he's nearly 70 and not in the best of health. He's laying on a sun lounger next to the pool. I can hear him snoring. Such sweet music...NOT.
Londy....have a great holiday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I live within 2 hours of Madison. I do not go there very often as the streets all seem to go in circles and I am dizzy enough. I wonder how many people know Madison is our capital. Most think Milwaukee is and others think Chicago is the capital of Illinois.


I agree --- those streets can make it hard to navigate through the city.

We're in northern Illinois and 2-1/2 hours from Madison. Are you two hours south of Madison?


----------



## jinx

No, we live in what we call "up north." Do other people use that phrase?


RookieRetiree said:


> I agree --- those streets can make it hard to navigate through the city.
> 
> We're in northern Illinois and 2-1/2 hours from Madison. Are you two hours south of Madison?


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Judi I hate to leave you but her party is tomorrow and I have to get up early and have the kids get some school work done.
> 
> Hope you have a great day!


That's ók, I hope it all goes well. How old will she be?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh I'm sure they will remember eventually and I'm also sure they will give you a lovely day! I wished myself a happy Mothers' Day today, lol!!!
> *A VERY HAPPY MOTHERS' DAY TO YOU ALL OUT THERE, YOU ARE ALL SUPERSTARS AND THE VERY BEST OF MUMS AND THE VERY BEST OF CHUMS!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


I hope all the mum's in UK had a wonderful day, and we're perfectly spoilt! We don't have Mother's day until May.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I never seem to have that problem, I always want to stay longer. :lol:


I think I would want to stay longer, if I lived in a climate like yours. We almost have wall to wall sunshine, and only occasionally have a batch of dreary days.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley 🐱


Cats are really exceptional creatures, arent they!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wikipedia? Xxxx :x


No, just my Catholic upbringing. Xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


Neither did I, we can come rate together. 😢😢


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been another hot day. Apart from 2hours the morning of the first day it's been hot and sunny. We went to Epcot today. There was a garden festavile on. The flowers were absolutely beautiful. We've come back early because Dh isn't too well again. I think he's done too much, he forgets he's nearly 70 and not in the best of health. He's laying on a sun lounger next to the pool. I can hear him snoring. Such sweet music...NOT.
> Londy....have a great holiday.


Sorry to hear As not well again. Hope he feels better aftr a rest xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm now officially fed up with packing! Have changed my handbag four times and am still not entirely happy with my choice even now! :lol: Apparently, the public transport we were going to take to get to the airport is not going to be functioning tomorrow :evil: so we have decided to push the boat out and get a taxi. That's fine as long as there isn't too many hold ups on the infamous M25!!!
> 
> PS, can't believe we are up to page 302!!!


I think they have forgotten us!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> No, we live in what we call "up north." Do other people use that phrase?


We use it here. Susan lives up north as where l live down south. X


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


That looks great, what size is it?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> This is perplexing to me, I always thought Mother's Day was nationally the same day around the world. We celebrate it on May 8th this year. Wish you all a Happy Mothers Day who ever is being honoured today by their family's!


I think yours is the same as ours.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That looks great, what size is it?


About 8 x 4 inches


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> No, we live in what we call "up north." Do other people use that phrase?


Yes, we do.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It would be wonderful, wouldn't it? But I had some wonderful grandparents, and my mum was also a wonderful grandma, so I had some excellent role models to follow! 😆


My maternal grandma was awesome, my paternal grandma once told me she knew who I was I was one of Warner's girls I looked at her and said ok now give me a name.....she couldn't....and that hurt!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


I didn't either so your nor alone!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> That's ók, I hope it all goes well. How old will she be?


She is officially ten and they had fun skating it was my kids first time and DS landed on his butt quite a bit DD did some better!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Mother's Day to all who celebrated yesterday sorry I'm late!

June have a safe trip.

Purple lovely picture of Bently and your basket!

GS hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I didn't either so your nor alone!


So it reads like the majority of us don't have an aunty Nellie :-D


----------



## lifeline

Have a great day everyone...


----------



## jinx

Boy, can I relate to that. I was one of the girls. Which girl did not matter. Being the 5th girl in a row meant I was not important enough to have a first name. 
I was one of Warner's girls I looked at her and said ok now give me a name.....she couldn't....and that hurt![/quote]


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Hello Polly I hope you are asleep by now but wanted to say I smiled at your hassocks story (what is a hassock?) I thought that is just how it would be with me too


I got sleepy about 3 a.m. Because I'd slept most of the evening then woke at 5:30 a.m. To let the dog out, then slept til 8 a.m. The til 11 a.m. Then til 2:30 p.m. I had a troubling dream I'd dreampt before when hub was in the hospital and woke feeling like I've not gotten over the cold. 
My hassocks are black, 3 feet by 18 inches rectangular boxes?.. I'm estimating. They are made of vynle fake leather ( closest spelling others come out spell checked as vanilla or venal). . and the top comes off like a box lid. Mine are for storage not good to sit on. Most hassocks are like foot rests some square, rectangular or drum shape sturdy so they hold a person but mine are not sturdy. I'm going to put them back as they were soon as I feel I'm not dieing. I did go thru 4 totes and got rid of this and that. I watched the democrats debate tonight. Saw the republicans the other night. Now I'm looking thru my magazines and books for a hat pattern lacy with texture bottom up. I'm being too fussy I think. I have many nice patterns.After the hat I want to make the sweater my friend made all in one piece. It's good I knit or I'd be depressed. I had a couple of down evenings for no reason except I've got this darn cold. Tonight I feel more up but I've said some doppy things on the phone to friends and feel like a dope after I hang up. Oh well I think they won't hold it against me. Not bad things just like I told one friend my mom had a book interpreting dreams so she must have been a gypsy. She was definitely not a gypsy so why would I say such a floppy thing.!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear As not well again. Hope he feels better aftr a rest xxxx


It must be exciting to be there. I wouldn't know what to see first. Good you both can take a break. Have fun!


----------



## jinx

Are you taking meds for your cold. If I take meds I say some very interesting things and have weird dreams. I hope you can shake that darn cold. I have heard this years version hangs around for weeks. No fun for sure. 
vinyl?


jollypolly said:


> I got sleepy about 3 a.m. Because I'd slept most of the evening then woke at 5:30 a.m. To let the dog out, then slept til 8 a.m. The til 11 a.m. Then til 2:30 p.m. I had a troubling dream I'd dreampt before when hub was in the hospital and woke feeling like I've not gotten over the cold.
> My hassocks are black, 3 feet by 18 inches rectangular boxes?.. I'm estimating. They are made of vynle fake leather ( closest spelling others come out spell checked as vanilla or venal). . and the top comes off like a box lid. Mine are for storage not good to sit on. Most hassocks are like foot rests some square, rectangular or drum shape sturdy so they hold a person but mine are not sturdy. I'm going to put them back as they were soon as I feel I'm not dieing. I did go thru 4 totes and got rid of this and that. I watched the democrats debate tonight. Saw the republicans the other night. Now I'm looking thru my magazines and books for a hat pattern lacy with texture bottom up. I'm being too fussy I think. I have many nice patterns.After the hat I want to make the sweater my friend made all in one piece. It's good I knit or I'd be depressed. I had a couple of down evenings for no reason except I've got this darn cold. Tonight I feel more up but I've said some doppy things on the phone to friends and feel like a dope after I hang up. Oh well I think they won't hold it against me. Not bad things just like I told one friend my mom had a book interpreting dreams so she must have been a gypsy. She was definitely not a gypsy so why would I say such a floppy thing.!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


Nicely done! Seems to hold its shape well.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Nicely done! Seems to hold its shape well.


Thank you Polly, hope you feel better really quickly xx


----------



## jinx

We had quite a show from mother nature last night. Lighting strikes were coming fast and furious and the thunder shook the house. I got up at 1a.m. to enjoy the show. Wish I was sleeping.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> About 8 x 4 inches


Not big enough for you know who then? I bet he tries. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not big enough for you know who then? I bet he tries. :lol:


He had a good look at it. Might try one for him in chunky wool. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning, everyone will be eorking on twuddlemuffs. I'll catch up later xxxxx.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We had quite a show from mother nature last night. Lighting strikes were coming fast and furious and the thunder shook the house. I got up at 1a.m. to enjoy the show. Wish I was sleeping.


How exciting xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and 2'C (36'F). It rained/snowed last night so the roads are wet. We have no snow left and the temperatures are going to double digit this week. DD says she is going to start working her garden and put the pea seeds in.
I think it's Spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We had quite a show from mother nature last night. Lighting strikes were coming fast and furious and the thunder shook the house. I got up at 1a.m. to enjoy the show. Wish I was sleeping.


We had a rumble of thunder early in the morning. Quite unusual for March. But then, it has been a weird winter.
Sorry it disturbed your sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I got sleepy about 3 a.m. Because I'd slept most of the evening then woke at 5:30 a.m. To let the dog out, then slept til 8 a.m. The til 11 a.m. Then til 2:30 p.m. I had a troubling dream I'd dreampt before when hub was in the hospital and woke feeling like I've not gotten over the cold.
> My hassocks are black, 3 feet by 18 inches rectangular boxes?.. I'm estimating. They are made of vynle fake leather ( closest spelling others come out spell checked as vanilla or venal). . and the top comes off like a box lid. Mine are for storage not good to sit on. Most hassocks are like foot rests some square, rectangular or drum shape sturdy so they hold a person but mine are not sturdy. I'm going to put them back as they were soon as I feel I'm not dieing. I did go thru 4 totes and got rid of this and that. I watched the democrats debate tonight. Saw the republicans the other night. Now I'm looking thru my magazines and books for a hat pattern lacy with texture bottom up. I'm being too fussy I think. I have many nice patterns.After the hat I want to make the sweater my friend made all in one piece. It's good I knit or I'd be depressed. I had a couple of down evenings for no reason except I've got this darn cold. Tonight I feel more up but I've said some doppy things on the phone to friends and feel like a dope after I hang up. Oh well I think they won't hold it against me. Not bad things just like I told one friend my mom had a book interpreting dreams so she must have been a gypsy. She was definitely not a gypsy so why would I say such a floppy thing.!


I have storage boxes like that. I have some that are black vinyl leather-like, and some that are brown suede. Mine are 2' x 2' x 2' and they fold up when not in use so they're not sturdy. I have one filled with knitting books and magazines and that one will hold some weight because of what is in it.
I want some of your meds. All the cold meds up here keep me awake.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Have a great day everyone...


You have a great day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> No, we live in what we call "up north." Do other people use that phrase?


In Ontario Canada, I live in the congested south. My brother's cottage is "up north" where the blackflies bite.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been another hot day. Apart from 2hours the morning of the first day it's been hot and sunny. We went to Epcot today. There was a garden festavile on. The flowers were absolutely beautiful. We've come back early because Dh isn't too well again. I think he's done too much, he forgets he's nearly 70 and not in the best of health. He's laying on a sun lounger next to the pool. I can hear him snoring. Such sweet music...NOT.
> Londy....have a great holiday.


At least he is snoring outside. Make sure he flips over occasionally so he doesn't burn on one side.  I hope the rest does him some good.
Epcot is my favourite part of Walt Disney World.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mothering Sunday in the UK is the middle Sunday in Lent when people in service had the day off to visit their families and Mother Church. It was also permitted to break their Lenten fast and girls often made Simnel cakes to take as a gift for their families. This year it is also Grandmothers day in France and mothers day there is the last Sunday in May.


Canada's Mother's Day is May 8.

We don't have a day to break up Lent here. But I know in Nova Scotia in Cheticamp, they had a week when they dressed up in costumes and went to visit the neighbours during Lent. The neighbours had to be hospitable and feed their visitors, so it was an acceptable break in Lent.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/cape-breton-village-celebrates-unique-lent-holiday-1.1329981


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I live within 2 hours of Madison. I do not go there very often as the streets all seem to go in circles and I am dizzy enough. I wonder how many people know Madison is our capital. Most think Milwaukee is and others think Chicago is the capital of Illinois.


Most of what I've seen of Illinois has been the I-80 heading to Iowa. The last time we were in Wisconsin we thought the people there were very friendly. We were following the shore of Lake Michigan up to Sault Ste Marie.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, will report in when I can!! That looks lovely, what are you going to store in ti? xxxxxx


Bentley ?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late.
Time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.
June, have a wonderful trip.
Susan, continue having a wonderful trip.


----------



## jinx

The shoreline of Lake Michigan is very pretty. I prefer the shoreline of the Mississippi on our western border. It is more rural and scenic in my opinion. Come on back and check that out.


nitz8catz said:


> Most of what I've seen of Illinois has been the I-80 heading to Iowa. The last time we were in Wisconsin we thought the people there were very friendly. We were following the shore of Lake Michigan up to Sault Ste Marie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Most of what I've seen of Illinois has been the I-80 heading to Iowa. The last time we were in Wisconsin we thought the people there were very friendly. We were following the shore of Lake Michigan up to Sault Ste Marie.


We're about an hour north of I-80 and I've travelled that road quite a lot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> In Ontario Canada, I live in the congested south. My brother's cottage is "up north" where the blackflies bite.


Sounds very inviting (not). :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Our coughs are at their peak I think. We've got no plans although sometime today we must pack.


----------



## jollypolly

Happy mothers day! If this may is a belated wish, I hope it was a happy day.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Are you taking meds for your cold. If I take meds I say some very interesting things and have weird dreams. I hope you can shake that darn cold. I have heard this years version hangs around for weeks. No fun for sure.
> vinyl?


I haven't taken meds. Thanks for the good wishes. It's on week three!!! I think I should see my doctor but I'm too tired to get there. 'vinyl'...a spelling that didn't come to mind.i went thru 20 magazines/books and found a possibility for my hat pattern.. I wish I could convert two needle patterns to circular needles but tho I try to reverse the alternate rows I'm not sure what to do then. Maybe if I wasnt sick I could but it's eluding me right now.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley 🐱


Bentley is right at home now. I'd dub him 'Prince Bentley'. There is an old tv show here about an African American boy from a tough neighborhood who is sent to live with his wealthy judge uncle. And the theme song goes " I was finally there...the prince of BelAir" .


----------



## jinx

I will help. Tell me what pattern.


jollypolly said:


> I haven't taken meds. Thanks for the good wishes. It's on week three!!! I think I should see my doctor but I'm too tired to get there. 'vinyl'...a spelling that didn't come to mind.i went thru 20 magazines/books and found a possibility for my hat pattern.. I wish I could convert two needle patterns to circular needles but tho I try to reverse the alternate rows I'm not sure what to do then. Maybe if I wasnt sick I could but it's eluding me right now.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My maternal grandma was awesome, my paternal grandma once told me she knew who I was I was one of Warner's girls I looked at her and said ok now give me a name.....she couldn't....and that hurt!


Was she in early dementia? I am not really sure if my grandparents knew my name, or not - I don't remember them ever using it, but I also don't think anything used to have much of an effect on me, most of the time (if I believe some of my siblings, and the psychiatrist that I saw for a while 😆)


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> She is officially ten and they had fun skating it was my kids first time and DS landed on his butt quite a bit DD did some better!


I am glad it went well. xxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> So it reads like the majority of us don't have an aunty Nellie :-D


I think you are correct there. So none of us need to feel left out now! 😊


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I haven't taken meds. Thanks for the good wishes. It's on week three!!! I think I should see my doctor but I'm too tired to get there. 'vinyl'...a spelling that didn't come to mind.i went thru 20 magazines/books and found a possibility for my hat pattern.. I wish I could convert two needle patterns to circular needles but tho I try to reverse the alternate rows I'm not sure what to do then. Maybe if I wasnt sick I could but it's eluding me right now.


If you want to use circulars for your hat, you will be knitting every row (if the pattern is mainly ss). You will need to remember to adapt any pattern stitches, ut if you haven't done that before, I would suggest doing a swatch first, the begin the hat when you are comfortable a out the pattern stitches


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I got sleepy about 3 a.m. Because I'd slept most of the evening then woke at 5:30 a.m. To let the dog out, then slept til 8 a.m. The til 11 a.m. Then til 2:30 p.m. I had a troubling dream I'd dreampt before when hub was in the hospital and woke feeling like I've not gotten over the cold.
> My hassocks are black, 3 feet by 18 inches rectangular boxes?.. I'm estimating. They are made of vynle fake leather ( closest spelling others come out spell checked as vanilla or venal). . and the top comes off like a box lid. Mine are for storage not good to sit on. Most hassocks are like foot rests some square, rectangular or drum shape sturdy so they hold a person but mine are not sturdy. I'm going to put them back as they were soon as I feel I'm not dieing. I did go thru 4 totes and got rid of this and that. I watched the democrats debate tonight. Saw the republicans the other night. Now I'm looking thru my magazines and books for a hat pattern lacy with texture bottom up. I'm being too fussy I think. I have many nice patterns.After the hat I want to make the sweater my friend made all in one piece. It's good I knit or I'd be depressed. I had a couple of down evenings for no reason except I've got this darn cold. Tonight I feel more up but I've said some doppy things on the phone to friends and feel like a dope after I hang up. Oh well I think they won't hold it against me. Not bad things just like I told one friend my mom had a book interpreting dreams so she must have been a gypsy. She was definitely not a gypsy so why would I say such a floppy thing.!


What you said wasn't floppy, it was your sense of humour coming through :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Canada's Mother's Day is May 8.
> 
> We don't have a day to break up Lent here. But I know in Nova Scotia in Cheticamp, they had a week when they dressed up in costumes and went to visit the neighbours during Lent. The neighbours had to be hospitable and feed their visitors, so it was an acceptable break in Lent.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/cape-breton-village-celebrates-unique-lent-holiday-1.1329981


June and I went to Cheticamp. Xx


----------



## lifeline

Just found out MM wanted to make me some rocky roads for mothers day, but didn't want me to walk in on her making it, so she is going to make some this week for me :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Ok got to go and make dinner...


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds very inviting (not). :lol:


But it was absolutely beautiful up at Parry Sound where she took Purple and Londy and me in 2014.  It was early Autumn, so not flies around.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Our coughs are at their peak I think. We've got no plans although sometime today we must pack.


Have a great day relaxing and getting that packing done. Feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Just found out MM wanted to make me some rocky roads for mothers day, but didn't want me to walk in on her making it, so she is going to make some this week for me :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

We've got another miserable, rainy and breezy day here today. I guess we're going to be in this sort of weather pattern for several days. Yuck!!! I'll stay in and knit! Maybe do a little housework.  Had a fun time at my knitting group yesterday. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Safe travels to our Londy today! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, I've spent the day telephoning & form filling. I got another letter turning down my mobility. I'm now having to go to a 'court' & state my case. I also got a letter saying I have to return my card in less than 3 weeks. My DH has decided to buy our car, this can be done. So we now have to sort out tax, road tax, breakdown cover & insurance, we have not had to do this for 16 years as it was all included in my mobility lease. To say my DH is stressed is an understatement as long as I have a car, if I don't have one I will not be able to go out unless I call a cab. Sorry I've gone on.
Like Purple I have been making twiddle muffs, sewing them tonight.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Boy, can I relate to that. I was one of the girls. Which girl did not matter. Being the 5th girl in a row meant I was not important enough to have a first name.
> I was one of Warner's girls I looked at her and said ok now give me a name.....she couldn't....and that hurt!


[/quote]

There was 4 of us and I was the 2nd so she really didn't have an excuse other than not caring.


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> So it reads like the majority of us don't have an aunty Nellie :-D


I think it is reading that way!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Was she in early dementia? I am not really sure if my grandparents knew my name, or not - I don't remember them ever using it, but I also don't think anything used to have much of an effect on me, most of the time (if I believe some of my siblings, and the psychiatrist that I saw for a while 😆)


No she just didn't really care to much! We never heard from her at all!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've spent the day telephoning & form filling. I got another letter turning down my mobility. I'm now having to go to a 'court' & state my case. I also got a letter saying I have to return my card in less than 3 weeks. My DH has decided to buy our car, this can be done. So we now have to sort out tax, road tax, breakdown cover & insurance, we have not had to do this for 16 years as it was all included in my mobility lease. To say my DH is stressed is an understatement as long as I have a car, if I don't have one I will not be able to go out unless I call a cab. Sorry I've gone on.
> Like Purple I have been making twiddle muffs, sewing them tonight.


So sorry you are having to go through this. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you are having to go through this. X


Me, too, Chris. It absolutely makes no sense! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you are having to go through this. X


I am also sorry to hear you go through this they make it so hard for people that really need this assistance and it is unfair.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. We've been to Daytona beach today. It gets a bit tedious because it takes us a good 2 hours to get there. It was Daytona bike week today. There were hundreds of bikes. All shines. The actual racing starts tomorrow I believe. It's our last night in this villa so I'm going to have to pack and put the trash out. Has there been any news on Londy? We are supposed to fly 6pm Florida time or 11pm uk time. I'll do a little catch up now. Before I pack.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've spent the day telephoning & form filling. I got another letter turning down my mobility. I'm now having to go to a 'court' & state my case. I also got a letter saying I have to return my card in less than 3 weeks. My DH has decided to buy our car, this can be done. So we now have to sort out tax, road tax, breakdown cover & insurance, we have not had to do this for 16 years as it was all included in my mobility lease. To say my DH is stressed is an understatement as long as I have a car, if I don't have one I will not be able to go out unless I call a cab. Sorry I've gone on.
> Like Purple I have been making twiddle muffs, sewing them tonight.


Sorry for your problems chrissy. You must be angry. What makes them think you've become better in 16yrs....we have to renew ours soon, I wonder what happens then.


----------



## grandma susan

Message from Jean about purley....she is in rehab now and seems to be a bit better again. She is waiting to get her cataracts done then she can come back to us on line. I've told jean that purley needn't think we will leave her alone and that when she can see again she has to come back to us.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Message from Jean about purley....she is in rehab now and seems to be a bit better again. She is waiting to get her cataracts done then she can come back to us on line. I've told jean that purley needn't think we will leave her alone and that when she can see again she has to come back to us.


Thanks for the news of Pearlie, sending her and Kenny lots of healing hugs and love.
Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Love you lots xx
ps nothing from June as yet, not sure what internet connection she has.


----------



## grandma susan

I've done my packing and I'm setting my alarm. We have to be out of this villa by 10am. I dread the journey home. We end up with no sleep for about 30 hrs. Then when I get home I'll crash out for days haha


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the news of Pearlie, sending her and Kenny lots of healing hugs and love.
> Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Love you lots xx
> ps nothing from June as yet, not sure what internet connection she has.


Ditto from me re Purly and Kenny. What time was June supposed to land in San Francisco? She'll probably be exhausted. Long flight. Safe travels tomorrow, Susan.  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Just found out MM wanted to make me some rocky roads for mothers day, but didn't want me to walk in on her making it, so she is going to make some this week for me :thumbup:


What a sweet girl you have there! Isn't it wonderful when one of the children (regardless of age) make something for you, as a surprise? I prefer that type of gift, than a bought gift. 😊


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another sunny day. Our coughs are at their peak I think. We've got no plans although sometime today we must pack.


Hope you feel better soon! xxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Bentley is right at home now. I'd dub him 'Prince Bentley'. There is an old tv show here about an African American boy from a tough neighborhood who is sent to live with his wealthy judge uncle. And the theme song goes " I was finally there...the prince of BelAir" .


We had that show where, but I think I saw it as a film. It was called the "Fresh Prince of BelAir".


----------



## London Girl

Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


Glad you made it safe and sound! Welcome back to the States!  Enjoy your time in San Francisco. How many days do you have there before going on to Vegas? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> June and I went to Cheticamp. Xx


You will have to try and get a trip there in the mile of Lent, if you get to cross the pond again! 😀


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> No she just didn't really care to much! We never heard from her at all!


Aahhh like that! My DH had a nana like that, she never had anything to do with them, and they never tried to visit her, after they became adults. She even went so far as to change the time of their grandfathers. Funeral, so that they would not get there in time. I never met her, and am glad of it!
I know it would have hurt, but she is not worth your pain. 
My grandparents were really old, and they had a lot of grand children. I think it would have hurt me more if I didn't get at least a hug from them, because one set lived with us, and we had almost every Sunday lunch with my other grandma.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the news of Pearlie, sending her and Kenny lots of healing hugs and love.
> Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Love you lots xx
> ps nothing from June as yet, not sure what internet connection she has.


What she said! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me re Purly and Kenny. What time was June supposed to land in San Francisco? She'll probably be exhausted. Long flight. Safe travels tomorrow, Susan.  xxxooo


From me too! xxx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Polly, hope you feel better really quickly xx


I went to the doctor today. I was almost too tired to get dressed but my son pushed me to get the appointment. Do you find that one appointment leads to others? Doctor wants me to get a test where they wrap your leg and check for something, another doctor to find what makes a burning in my leg..neurologist, and son wants me to see a heart doctor because my problems remind him of his Dad's. This is stressing me because I'm 'doctor phobic'. They remind me of undertakers just a little premature  I've got an antibiotic for UTI. I'll start that tomorrow. I don't take the first dose of meds in the evening since once I had a reaction and the doctor was gone home. Emergency rooms here have tons of sick people all willing to share their germs. I got some cranberry juice to mix with orange juice ...can't hurt. 
I've found a hat pattern I like.."soft linen lace beret" by Meghan Myers, classic elite yarns. I'm using coral color red heart with love but the yarn they use is 35 %linen, 35%wool and 30% baby alpaca. Mmmm. Lots of yarn overs, ssk, sk2p. Must proceed slowly. But it's pretty.
Love your Bentley! I think you'd like my Suzi and Mooch. I feel I've given mooch a silly name and he's so sincere. He use to show up morning snd late to hang out on our swing and get food. I call Suzi 'Suzi-Sluzie' tho she is a lady thru snd thru. 
I think you are in a singing group? I've taped Josh Grobin. I wish I had a voice to sing like that,so easily. I have been told my voice causes pain so I sing when no one can be harmed  I hope your day has gone well.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


So glad the journey was ok, sleep well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I went to the doctor today. I was almost too tired to get dressed but my son pushed me to get the appointment. Do you find that one appointment leads to others? Doctor wants me to get a test where they wrap your leg and check for something, another doctor to find what makes a burning in my leg..neurologist, and son wants me to see a heart doctor because my problems remind him of his Dad's. This is stressing me because I'm 'doctor phobic'. They remind me of undertakers just a little premature  I've got an antibiotic for UTI. I'll start that tomorrow. I don't take the first dose of meds in the evening since once I had a reaction and the doctor was gone home. Emergency rooms here have tons of sick people all willing to share their germs. I got some cranberry juice to mix with orange juice ...can't hurt.
> I've found a hat pattern I like.."soft linen lace beret" by Meghan Myers, classic elite yarns. I'm using coral color red heart with love but the yarn they use is 35 %linen, 35%wool and 30% baby alpaca. Mmmm. Lots of yarn overs, ssk, sk2p. Must proceed slowly. But it's pretty.
> Love your Bentley! I think you'd like my Suzi and Mooch. I feel I've given mooch a silly name and he's so sincere. He use to show up morning snd late to hang out on our swing and get food. I call Suzi 'Suzi-Sluzie' tho she is a lady thru snd thru.
> I think you are in a singing group? I've taped Josh Grobin. I wish I had a voice to sing like that,so easily. I have been told my voice causes pain so I sing when no one can be harmed  I hope your day has gone well.


Glad you got to the doctor and hope they can sort you out. Bentley has found his inner kitten and is really enjoying playing, especially pouncing on my yarn and running off with it! Hope you feel better doon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Playing last night was hard work. ....


----------



## jinx

Morning from warm Wisconsin. It looks like we will have storms all day. That is okay as it is rain not snow. 
Today is the day to do all the stupid errands I have been putting off for a week or two. I dislike running from store to store. It seems I stop at a thrift store for just a few minutes and never made it to the rest of my errands.


----------



## jinx

I envy you being at bike week. Daytona was the best part of Florida for us. Got to see the dolphins play in the surf and saw pelicans up close and personal.
I wish you would not have had health issues and been able to have a better time in the states.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We've been to Daytona beach today. It gets a bit tedious because it takes us a good 2 hours to get there. It was Daytona bike week today. There were hundreds of bikes. All shines. The actual racing starts tomorrow I believe. It's our last night in this villa so I'm going to have to pack and put the trash out. Has there been any news on Londy? We are supposed to fly 6pm Florida time or 11pm uk time. I'll do a little catch up now. Before I pack.


----------



## jinx

Welcome, glad you came to visit us. Isn't it crazy how sitting for hours doing nothing can make you exhausted? Hope you enjoy your time here.


London Girl said:


> Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We've been to Daytona beach today. It gets a bit tedious because it takes us a good 2 hours to get there. It was Daytona bike week today. There were hundreds of bikes. All shines. The actual racing starts tomorrow I believe. It's our last night in this villa so I'm going to have to pack and put the trash out. Has there been any news on Londy? We are supposed to fly 6pm Florida time or 11pm uk time. I'll do a little catch up now. Before I pack.


Never imagined you to be a biker. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


Glad you arrived safely, have a great time in San Fran. Know that tired feeling, hope you slept well.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's a beautiful day again. We have to be out of here in a couple of hours.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon all, just had a quick visit this morning as had lots to do. This morning have made a swineherders pie and then been stuffing elephants. If anyone has just come into this forum they must wonder what they have joined !!! Not quite finished as they are tailless at the moment. Then onto the next pair.
Giraffes I think, I'm waiting Purple.&#127932; &#127932;


----------



## jinx

Your posts are delightful. Never heard of swineherders pie. Waiting to see more of your stuffed animals.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all, just had a quick visit this morning as had lots to do. This morning have made a swineherders pie and then been stuffing elephants. If anyone has just come into this forum they must wonder what they have joined !!! Not quite finished as they are tailless at the moment. Then onto the next pair.
> Giraffes I think, I'm waiting Purple.🎼 🎼


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Playing last night was hard work. ....


He is such a beautiful cat!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all, just had a quick visit this morning as had lots to do. This morning have made a swineherders pie and then been stuffing elephants. If anyone has just come into this forum they must wonder what they have joined !!! Not quite finished as they are tailless at the moment. Then onto the next pair.
> Giraffes I think, I'm waiting Purple.🎼 🎼


Is the swine herders pie similar to the shepherds pie?

I will do a catchup tomorrow, as I am going to try and go to bed again! 😮 I got too hot last time, so came out again, and wasted some time, trying to get through a game level, but I didn't get through it.
On second thought, I don't really feel like going to bed, so I think I might just do a bit of Miss C's blanket, I might get it finished before the cold weather comes my way. 😂😂😂


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Playing last night was hard work. ....


He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had a phone call from GS1 in France wishing me a Happy Grandmothers Day for last Sunday. He is getting very excited about coming to visit next month.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> He's such a sweetheart!


And completely mad, he has spent the last galf hour rushing up and down the stairs chasing invisible objects.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Your posts are delightful. Never heard of swineherders pie. Waiting to see more of your stuffed animals.


Swineherders pie is a bit of a con actually. Just something we have named. It's a shepherd's pie (made with lamb) but made with pork. Made with beef it's a drover's pie. Silly I know, just shows what a sad life we have sometimes. :lol: Will try and remember to photo the crocs and elephants tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Is the swine herders pie similar to the shepherds pie?
> 
> I will do a catchup tomorrow, as I am going to try and go to bed again! 😮 I got too hot last time, so came out again, and wasted some time, trying to get through a game level, but I didn't get through it.
> On second thought, I don't really feel like going to bed, so I think I might just do a bit of Miss C's blanket, I might get it finished before the cold weather comes my way. 😂😂😂


Yes but made with pork.


----------



## jinx

I have to pay more attention. I keep getting things mixed up. I thought your grandson was completely mad and chasing invisible objects.


PurpleFi said:


> And completely mad, he has spent the last galf hour rushing up and down the stairs chasing invisible objects.


----------



## SaxonLady

tami_ohio said:


> How pretty! Gives me something to look forward to. We have ground cover snow, and still snowing lightly. We really have not had a bad winter, could really use some good cold weather to kill off the bugs, but it would kill the buds on the fruit trees, which we really don't need!


Hi Tami. I'm the sensible one; don't listen to the others.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's the weekend and I am so ready for the rest! At the moment I'm sitting in bed with a cuppa that DH brought to me....he's great :thumbup:


I hope you got your rest. I can't seem to stay awake long enough to rest!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I had a auntie Nellie too. That generation never let on about their age. Hope you and DH rest up a bit. Xxx


Does everyone have an Auntie Nellie? Mine was actually my Mother's cousin.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thought I'd show you my spotty tummy. Purrs Bentley 🐱


Aiden's tummy looked a bit like that!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Now I feel left out because I didn't have an Auntie Nellie!!


I really do feel sorry for you. All I remember about mine is that her son Terry was a spoilt brat, and she knitted very fancy toilet roll covers.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> MM appeared while I was washing the breakfast pots with daffodils and chocolates :thumbup:


Bless her, I knew she would.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello from sunshiny Wisconsin. Our temperature is 36 and on the rise up to almost 50F. I love the sun and therefore will have a good day.
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone that is celebrating today. I wonder if I can convince my hubby it is indeed Mother's Day in the U.S.?


Strictly speaking it is not Mother's Day, but Mothering Sunday; which has a totally different meaning to do with spring and begetting. Pagan.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely lunch at DDs. I got a lovely frilly purple and white scarf. I have now finished my basket and put a lining in the base.
> 
> June l hope you and Jill have a fabulous holiday and safe travels xxx.


I like that. And June, I'm sorry I missed sending you off. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Is your celebration known as Mothering Day and shortened to Mothers day? Believe it has something to do with a religious day.
> Springfield Illinois.


Absolutely right. A Pagan festival.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes that's right and originally it was the day when everyone was supposed to return to their 'mother' church.


I've never herd that. I would prefer to believe that!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello from San Francisco! Flight was OK but Virgin keep you very short of space and we were a bit cramped but we arrived safe and sound. We explored a bit and found the Cheesecake Factory in Macys but didn't indulge. Tired beyond endurance now so although it's only 8.35, I'm going to sleep, night night!! Xxx


Such willpower! I could not have walked away without cheesecake.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And completely mad, he has spent the last galf hour rushing up and down the stairs chasing invisible objects.


Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a phone call from GS1 in France wishing me a Happy Grandmothers Day for last Sunday. He is getting very excited about coming to visit next month.


That's great and I bet you and Mr. P are getting excited to have him.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And completely mad, he has spent the last galf hour rushing up and down the stairs chasing invisible objects.


At least he's keeping himself busy! Silly guy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I have to pay more attention. I keep getting things mixed up. I thought your grandson was completely mad and chasing invisible objects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate! 

Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Couldn't you eat him?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have to pay more attention. I keep getting things mixed up. I thought your grandson was completely mad and chasing invisible objects.


All 3 of my grandsons are completely mad cos they tske after their Knanna x


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


Gorgrous


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgrous


He's so chubby, and adorable. And I'm biased. I think we are such good grandmothers because we have such wonderful grandchildren.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had to explain to Harley yesterday that as he is coming up to 12 I understand that he probably prefers shop knits rather than grandma's. He looked quite relieved - then asked if I could knit gloves! Guess what I'm knitting next.


----------



## PurpleFi

DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


----------



## binkbrice

It is a lovely 75F today so I am off to soak some up before it gets dark will catch up later.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jinx

Oh, those grandchildren are so precious. Thanks both of you for sharing. I would share my greatgrands, but granddaughter does not allow it. ;^(


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


See what I mean. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


He looks wonderful, that's one for a frame!!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


She's cute! Hasn't she got big?


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> It is a lovely 75F today so I am off to soak some up before it gets dark will catch up later.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I'm so envious, my body needs sunshine!


----------



## LondonChris

I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


----------



## LondonChris

Double trouble!


Sorry not been chatting, had a stressful day & worried about tomorrow. I'm having an operation on my mouth tomorrow at Guys dental hospital. Not so worried about having it done but am worried I will be awake all the time they do it. Bet I'm quiet afterwards! Have a good rest of the day/evening. X


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> She's cute! Hasn't she got big?


16 months today xx.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> 16 months today xx.


Time certainly flies! You must be excited that GS1 is coming over, you will have to fill the fridge!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


Brilliant, bet he looked even better by the time he finished


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Time certainly flies! You must be excited that GS1 is coming over, you will have to fill the fridge!


As gs2 will be here also l will have to fill 2 fridges


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> As gs2 will be here also l will have to fill 2 fridges


It's bad enough when mine descend on us & they are only little! little O did finish his ice cream but he may have had a little help from grandma!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> It's bad enough when mine descend on us & they are only little! little O did finish his ice cream but he may have had a little help from grandma!


That's what Grandmas are for xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> That's what Grandmas are for xx


Well I think so! Night night all xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound! Welcome back to the States!  Enjoy your time in San Francisco. How many days do you have there before going on to Vegas? xxxooo


Heading to Vegas tomorrow although we have had some problems checking in for the flight but all is well now. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, those grandchildren are so precious. Thanks both of you for sharing. I would share my greatgrands, but granddaughter does not allow it. ;^(


My DD is the same but I still sneak one in occasionally!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Double trouble!
> 
> Sorry not been chatting, had a stressful day & worried about tomorrow. I'm having an operation on my mouth tomorrow at Guys dental hospital. Not so worried about having it done but am worried I will be awake all the time they do it. Bet I'm quiet afterwards! Have a good rest of the day/evening. X


Thinking of you dear. It will all be fine! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


And enjoying his treat immensely!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Heading to Vegas tomorrow although we have had some problems checking in for the flight but all is well now. Xxx


Glad you got that sorted. Safe travels tomorrow.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


Absolutely adorable!  xxxooo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Tami. I'm the sensible one; don't listen to the others.


Didn't you say this to me too Saxy! 
Hello and hope all is well with you! Trish


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


She's absolutely beautiful and growing so fast!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


Wonderful photo!  xxxooo


----------



## Islander

All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome. 
June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


He would be sick of me kissing his adorable cheeks!!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


She is just beautiful!!!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


Another adorable Grand!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Double trouble!
> 
> Sorry not been chatting, had a stressful day & worried about tomorrow. I'm having an operation on my mouth tomorrow at Guys dental hospital. Not so worried about having it done but am worried I will be awake all the time they do it. Bet I'm quiet afterwards! Have a good rest of the day/evening. X


Will be thinking about you tomorrow, hugs!


----------



## binkbrice

Londy glad you had a nice day and hope your flight is easy tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to bed hope you all have a nice day or night!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


That'll great he'll have more mobility and be able to join you and the dogs on your walks.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Will be thinking about you tomorrow, hugs!


From me, too, Chris! Xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you dear. It will all be fine! Xxxx


Can you bring some small knit piece to hold. I made a knit rosary and the feel of soft yarn helped keep me calm before surgery. Or brass knuckles to slug the surgeon if he hurts your trying to cheer you. Sometimes I promise myself a fun thing I can look foreward to later..like a new pattern so I try to think about that item to keep my mind busy.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


What nice memories you are making. Looks like a lovely day there.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


He is cute! Wish I had that treat right now.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


She is lovely. Did you make the cute hat?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


Ooo! What personality the photo shows. She is beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Playing last night was hard work. ....


Ooo...wish I could pet him.
I'm cautious with strands because I read that cats can only draw them in, they can't expect them. So they keep trying and just bring them in more. I watched my cat acting odd one day and she was trying to get a long thread out but just kept bringing it in. Glad I could pull it out for her. When Suzi was a youngster she came flying thru three rooms. When I got her she had her head in the loop of thr grocery bag. Looked like a superman cape. Now I knot bags up. I also cut thr plastic thst hold six cans of soda. They say sea critters get csught in the plastic loops. So if you clip the loops is might save a critter...not sure which.Can you tell I'm a worry wart? I'm feeling better but on the glum side so this is a too serious post. sorry
Have fun with your playful kitty and pet him once from me.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


Lovely photo. Have fun in Vegas xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


Well done on getting the scooter, hope that gives you DH more fredom to get around. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thinking of you Chris, hope all goes well today xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Heading to Vegas tomorrow although we have had some problems checking in for the flight but all is well now. Xxx


Have a great time, hope you win a jackpot!!!!!! Hope your holiday continues to go smoothly. Love ya!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


Girls on tour :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


Thank you for your words, I have so many people agreeing I need this. Great your DH a mobility scooter, I'm sure he will have many hours of fun in it. I have used one several times, I will think about getting one when I deteriorate, not for a few years hopefully.x


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Can you bring some small knit piece to hold. I made a knit rosary and the feel of soft yarn helped keep me calm before surgery. Or brass knuckles to slug the surgeon if he hurts your trying to cheer you. Sometimes I promise myself a fun thing I can look foreward to later..like a new pattern so I try to think about that item to keep my mind busy.


I have some knitting to do while I wait, hope I won't need the brass knuckles! I'll be fine.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Ooo...wish I could pet him.
> I'm cautious with strands because I read that cats can only draw them in, they can't expect them. So they keep trying and just bring them in more. I watched my cat acting odd one day and she was trying to get a long thread out but just kept bringing it in. Glad I could pull it out for her. When Suzi was a youngster she came flying thru three rooms. When I got her she had her head in the loop of thr grocery bag. Looked like a superman cape. Now I knot bags up. I also cut thr plastic thst hold six cans of soda. They say sea critters get csught in the plastic loops. So if you clip the loops is might save a critter...not sure which.Can you tell I'm a worry wart? I'm feeling better but on the glum side so this is a too serious post. sorry
> Have fun with your playful kitty and pet him once from me.


It just shows what a caring person you are.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


They are so cute!!


----------



## LondonChris

I'll say good morning now! I am ready to go to hospital, will be glad when it's over. It's very grey & miserable here in London, look what you are missing Londy? Hope your day/evening goes well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


Good morning Barny, just love the crocs and elephants. If it were my ark not only would there only be one of each animal there would be no giraffe either as I hate intarsia and fair isle! Hope you stay nice and toasty by your fire. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Nearly finished a crochet bag last night.

WI this evening and I am hoping to collect quite a few twiddlemufs.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


----------



## jinx

Your animals look realistic. You make them so quickly.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


----------



## jinx

Hoping everything is over now. Anticipation is sometimes worse than the procedure. I hope this was the case for you.


LondonChris said:


> I'll say good morning now! I am ready to go to hospital, will be glad when it's over. It's very grey & miserable here in London, look what you are missing Londy? Hope your day/evening goes well. Xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing your vacation and pictures. It looks a tad bit chilly. Everyone has jackets on. Have fun in Vegas. There is a lot to see and do there. Are you planning on taking in any shows?


London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I am happy Mr. J will be getting a scooter. It will make things easier for both of you.


Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barny, just love the crocs and elephants. If it were my ark not only would there only be one of each animal there would be no giraffe either as I hate intarsia and fair isle! Hope you stay nice and toasty by your fire. xxx


Not come up with a giraffe song yet then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


chocolate kisses: The best!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Didn't you say this to me too Saxy!
> Hello and hope all is well with you! Trish


You can vouch for the truth!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> She is lovely. Did you make the cute hat?


No, his aunt did. He's a boy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


less trouble!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not come up with a giraffe song yet then? :lol: :lol:


I have tried, there are some kids ones on You tube, but l don't know them xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


Those are adorable!!! Well done. Stay in and stay warm. Our weather is okay at the moment. Got a walk in this morning with Mr. Ric (he walks so much more slowly than I do). Supposed to have brisk winds and rain this afternoon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I'll say good morning now! I am ready to go to hospital, will be glad when it's over. It's very grey & miserable here in London, look what you are missing Londy? Hope your day/evening goes well. Xx


I hope it has all gone well for you, Chris!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


Well done, that's a great move, wish I could get Mr P to get one, but he's too proud and stubborn!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


Downtown is kind of seedy but you'll find some good places to eat. The hotels on the strip have the best restaurants. There's a Mexican restaurant in the MGM that has the best mango margaritas!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


Glad you made it safely! Enjoy your time in Vegas.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


I love them. Especially the elephants. I have a small collection of glass elephants..somewhere, they got packed. I've heard trunk up means good luck.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> It just shows what a caring person you are.


You have brought tears to my eyes. How nice of you to say that. Right now I'm feeling like everything I say is wrong. Like I went to the library and the librarian who is very nice to me said he hasn't seen me for a while so I said I've been going to another library for their knitting group. Later I thought that was not the best thing I could have said. I haven't heard from a friend so I can't guess what I might have said to push her away. Things like that. So your kind words come at a time when they are deeply appreciated.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Not come up with a giraffe song yet then? :lol: :lol:


How about:
It's hard to laugh 
When you are a giraffe
By the time the laugh gets out
No one is still about.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> We had that show where, but I think I saw it as a film. It was called the "Fresh Prince of BelAir".


That's the one. I enjoyed it. Bentley reminded me of him..ordinary guy coming into a classy home and taking it as his.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I will help. Tell me what pattern.


I've just gotten to here to read this kind offer of help. I will find one I've put away and would be grateful for help. Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly

Our weather today was like a warm spring day, first since last year. I came out and there were green flower shoots perhaps tulip or daffodil on my area below my big window. Wow! It almost felt unreal since cold weather has been for months. Yipee! I bet my friend is turning cart wheels. Can't ask since he goes to bed and gets up early. I even had the AC on in the car. I went to Joann and got 50% off on green fabric for pants and a French curve ruler which I've seen used on Fit2stitch on tv. Nice show on altering sewing patterns to fit better.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


you are a very fast knitter, i would still be on the ark!

my GN1 would love this might need to find a pattern, great work


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


wow not much view is there hope you find an orange julius while there!


----------



## binkbrice

sorry about the lack of caps typing with one hand on laptop trying not to drop it or the ipad michael laid on my right arm 
gonna go since this is akward!

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your vacation and pictures. It looks a tad bit chilly. Everyone has jackets on. Have fun in Vegas. There is a lot to see and do there. Are you planning on taking in any shows?


I don't think so, there is so much to see here so I don't think we'll have time. Had a lovely meal in the Downtown Plaza hotel tonight, walked two miles to get there but got a cab back. Freemont is extremely seedy now, completely different from when I last visited in 1992. Overtired again, going to sleep now! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly

I'm to take a class tomorrow morning on painting psanky eggs...something I've wanted to do for ages. It was at a community college a short way from my house. Tonight I go on the iPad and see its at a distant location about an hour away. My main concern is I was in that area last month and got sooo lost. I think I'd still be there but for gps. I know I'll stay on big roads this time but I keep remembering that aweful feeling of being lost. And you all travel across oceans and on airplanes. I think you are very daring and I'm a wimp!

Ps I'm the first to complain I'm too hot! And it's only a springish night. I was so happy for the nice day and now I'm toooo hot. 
Love from 
Not so jolly Polly


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I'm to take a class tomorrow morning on painting psanky eggs...something I've wanted to do for ages. It was at a community college a short way from my house. Tonight I go on the iPad and see its at a distant location about an hour away. My main concern is I was in that area last month and got sooo lost. I think I'd still be there but for gps. I know I'll stay on big roads this time but I keep remembering that aweful feeling of being lost. And you all travel across oceans and on airplanes. I think you are very daring and I'm a wimp!
> 
> Ps I'm the first to complain I'm too hot! And it's only a springish night. I was so happy for the nice day and now I'm toooo hot.
> Love from
> Not so jolly Polly


Jolly Polly are psanky eggs where they use the special tool to put the dye on and they are covered with melted wax as well? Trish


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> sorry about the lack of caps typing with one hand on laptop trying not to drop it or the ipad michael laid on my right arm
> gonna go since this is akward!
> 
> love and hugs
> Binky


Oh there's nothing to juggling oranges and iPads. Just gotta have 'rhythm' as us Catholics say. I think I'd best go to bed. I'm a bit punchy and anxious.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> You can vouch for the truth!


Yes Saxy!! Of course I will vouch you are the sensible one! But I recall on page 84 Grandma Susan told me you were all crazy except for her, so I will have to take this into account, won't I ! :shock: I think I've been here long enough now to know your all just pulling my leg though....right?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> You have brought tears to my eyes. How nice of you to say that. Right now I'm feeling like everything I say is wrong. Like I went to the library and the librarian who is very nice to me said he hasn't seen me for a while so I said I've been going to another library for their knitting group. Later I thought that was not the best thing I could have said. I haven't heard from a friend so I can't guess what I might have said to push her away. Things like that. So your kind words come at a time when they are deeply appreciated.


I shouldn't worry about what you said to the librarian, it might start them thinking about setting up groups as well !


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> How about:
> It's hard to laugh
> When you are a giraffe
> By the time the laugh gets out
> No one is still about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What tune are you singing it to.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> you are a very fast knitter, i would still be on the ark!
> 
> my GN1 would love this might need to find a pattern, great work


The patterns are from the book Knitted Noah's Ark by Sarah Keen. I'm not really a fast knitter, just spend way too much time knitting. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


Glad you've got to LV safely, view from plane is brilliany. Don't worry about view from room as you'll only be in it to sleep xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> How about:
> It's hard to laugh
> When you are a giraffe
> By the time the laugh gets out
> No one is still about.


Well done Polly, made me laugh. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: What tune are you singing it to.


I tried it to Onward Christian Soldiers. It doesn't work!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI by a local garden centre, they have just won Independant Garden Centre of the Year award here in the UK. It was slightly boring in parts so a row of us sat and crochets and a woman in front told us off. I then got up to speak and explain about the twiddlemuffs and show the flowers we had made suring the meeting to go on the muffs. She went rather red. We now have a load of muffs and I will show a photo later. Also got some ladies making twiddle aprons and quilts now.

Now I have to go through all the muffs and check that all the twiddles are sew on securely.

Susan, hope you slept well last night and are going to take it easy for a few days.

Bentley is playing a game running up the stairs, jumping on the windowsill and then rushing down again as fast as he can. He is not the lightest of cats on his feet and it sounds as if he is wearing clogs.

Hope everyone has a good day. I'm off to the shops in a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F) and raining. I've been horizontal for 2 days with an ear ache. My world kept spinning. Mum drove me to the walk-in clinic twice, but they only took the first 200 each time and that wasn't me. There must be something going around.
Bella-kitty was attached to me the whole time. She kept coming up and sniffing me.
I didn't get to knit a stitch.


----------



## jinx

Hope everything turned out great and you have no problem finding the class. I went to doctor in Milwaukee. Found the place just fine. Watched for landmarks for the ride home. Yikes, it got dark while I was indoors. I drove in a straight line until I found an expressway going the wrong way and I took that for miles until I get on going the right way. Scary.


jollypolly said:


> I'm to take a class tomorrow morning on painting psanky eggs...something I've wanted to do for ages. It was at a community college a short way from my house. Tonight I go on the iPad and see its at a distant location about an hour away. My main concern is I was in that area last month and got sooo lost. I think I'd still be there but for gps. I know I'll stay on big roads this time but I keep remembering that aweful feeling of being lost. And you all travel across oceans and on airplanes. I think you are very daring and I'm a wimp!
> 
> Ps I'm the first to complain I'm too hot! And it's only a springish night. I was so happy for the nice day and now I'm toooo hot.
> Love from
> Not so jolly Polly


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI by a local garden centre, they have just won Independant Garden Centre of the Year award here in the UK. It was slightly boring in parts so a row of us sat and crochets and a woman in front told us off. I then got up to speak and explain about the twiddlemuffs and show the flowers we had made suring the meeting to go on the muffs. She went rather red. We now have a load of muffs and I will show a photo later. Also got some ladies making twiddle aprons and quilts now.
> 
> Now I have to go through all the muffs and check that all the twiddles are sew on securely.
> 
> Susan, hope you slept well last night and are going to take it easy for a few days.
> 
> Bentley is playing a game running up the stairs, jumping on the windowsill and then rushing down again as fast as he can. He is not the lightest of cats on his feet and it sounds as if he is wearing clogs.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. I'm off to the shops in a bit.


I swear kitties can change their effect on gravity. They can soar when they want to, and sound like elephants when they want that effect.

Good for you at the WI meeting. There must be loads of muffs by now.


----------



## jinx

I am sad to hear the area is getting run down. I have not been there in many years and remember it being clean and beautiful. Hope you are rested and raring to go this a.m.


London Girl said:


> I don't think so, there is so much to see here so I don't think we'll have time. Had a lovely meal in the Downtown Plaza hotel tonight, walked two miles to get there but got a cab back. Freemont is extremely seedy now, completely different from when I last visited in 1992. Overtired again, going to sleep now! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Oh there's nothing to juggling oranges and iPads. Just gotta have 'rhythm' as us Catholics say. I think I'd best go to bed. I'm a bit punchy and anxious.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm to take a class tomorrow morning on painting psanky eggs...something I've wanted to do for ages. It was at a community college a short way from my house. Tonight I go on the iPad and see its at a distant location about an hour away. My main concern is I was in that area last month and got sooo lost. I think I'd still be there but for gps. I know I'll stay on big roads this time but I keep remembering that aweful feeling of being lost. And you all travel across oceans and on airplanes. I think you are very daring and I'm a wimp!
> 
> Ps I'm the first to complain I'm too hot! And it's only a springish night. I was so happy for the nice day and now I'm toooo hot.
> Love from
> Not so jolly Polly


Just keep your GPS with you at all times. You can always find "home" no matter where you are.
Hot! I've been sleeping with the window open at night for the last two nights.  I haven't adjusted to these spring temperatures yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't think so, there is so much to see here so I don't think we'll have time. Had a lovely meal in the Downtown Plaza hotel tonight, walked two miles to get there but got a cab back. Freemont is extremely seedy now, completely different from when I last visited in 1992. Overtired again, going to sleep now! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


All of LV is a show. Just walk around and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


I have a window like that in my basement. It makes you wonder who designs these things. They could have put in a wall size TV with a camera to a better view.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Those are adorable!!! Well done. Stay in and stay warm. Our weather is okay at the moment. Got a walk in this morning with Mr. Ric (he walks so much more slowly than I do). Supposed to have brisk winds and rain this afternoon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! Love you all lots! xxxooo


So it was a leisurely walk? You need to walk a new route when you are together. You'll have time to check out the new scenery.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'll say good morning now! I am ready to go to hospital, will be glad when it's over. It's very grey & miserable here in London, look what you are missing Londy? Hope your day/evening goes well. Xx


I hope all went well and you are recuperating.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


I've always loved elephants.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Ooo...wish I could pet him.
> I'm cautious with strands because I read that cats can only draw them in, they can't expect them. So they keep trying and just bring them in more. I watched my cat acting odd one day and she was trying to get a long thread out but just kept bringing it in. Glad I could pull it out for her. When Suzi was a youngster she came flying thru three rooms. When I got her she had her head in the loop of thr grocery bag. Looked like a superman cape. Now I knot bags up. I also cut thr plastic thst hold six cans of soda. They say sea critters get csught in the plastic loops. So if you clip the loops is might save a critter...not sure which.Can you tell I'm a worry wart? I'm feeling better but on the glum side so this is a too serious post. sorry
> Have fun with your playful kitty and pet him once from me.


Kitties also don't like tape stuck on them, especially on the feet. I've chased mine all over the house until I can get it off them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


That picture is a keeper.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> You have brought tears to my eyes. How nice of you to say that. Right now I'm feeling like everything I say is wrong. Like I went to the library and the librarian who is very nice to me said he hasn't seen me for a while so I said I've been going to another library for their knitting group. Later I thought that was not the best thing I could have said. I haven't heard from a friend so I can't guess what I might have said to push her away. Things like that. So your kind words come at a time when they are deeply appreciated.


You are very welcome, you must not be so hard on yourself.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Not come up with a giraffe song yet then? :lol: :lol:


I had to look & there are lots on UTube!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Does everyone have an Auntie Nellie? Mine was actually my Mother's cousin.


No, most of us don't have an Aunty Nellie.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


Have fun xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


----------



## jinx

Glad that is behind you. Hoping your heal well and quickly.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


He is so cute, when does he have his first flying lesson? 😉😉


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> He's so chubby, and adorable. And I'm biased. I think we are such good grandmothers because we have such wonderful grandchildren.


I agree wholeheartedly with that statement!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I had to explain to Harley yesterday that as he is coming up to 12 I understand that he probably prefers shop knits rather than grandma's. He looked quite relieved - then asked if I could knit gloves! Guess what I'm knitting next.


Yes, that is about the age that kids don't want to upset grandma about not wanting any more knitted knitted item. 😊


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


Such a little cutie! 😊💜


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> wow not much view is there hope you find an orange julius while there!


I shall be looking out for Julius, maybe I'll find him in Cawsand Palace!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it has all gone well for you, Chris!  xxxooo


Me too Chris! Healing hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes Saxy!! Of course I will vouch you are the sensible one! But I recall on page 84 Grandma Susan told me you were all crazy except for her, so I will have to take this into account, won't I ! :shock: I think I've been here long enough now to know your all just pulling my leg though....right?


Both of them if we get half a chance! x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon. Had a walk down to the shops. Now having a sit down and a coffee with a sleepy cat on my lap.

Have counted the twiddlemuffs and we now have 30 and a lot more being made including some twiddle aprons and quilts.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F) and raining. I've been horizontal for 2 days with an ear ache. My world kept spinning. Mum drove me to the walk-in clinic twice, but they only took the first 200 each time and that wasn't me. There must be something going around.
> Bella-kitty was attached to me the whole time. She kept coming up and sniffing me.
> I didn't get to knit a stitch.


Ouch, poor you. Have you had vertigo before or maybe ear infection? Feel better soon dear! X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sad to hear the area is getting run down. I have not been there in many years and remember it being clean and beautiful. Hope you are rested and raring to go this a.m.


Thanks. I think we both slept better last night and are going out to find the monorail to take us down the east side of the Strip. It looks like a nice day outside!! Will take more pictures!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


ye-e-e-e-e-s, I guess you don't pay for the view!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a window like that in my basement. It makes you wonder who designs these things. They could have put in a wall size TV with a camera to a better view.


That's a fantastic idea, I will suggest it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Yes Saxy!! Of course I will vouch you are the sensible one! But I recall on page 84 Grandma Susan told me you were all crazy except for her, so I will have to take this into account, won't I ! :shock: I think I've been here long enough now to know your all just pulling my leg though....right?


well, who wants to be sensible anyway. I did enough of that when I was working.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> No, most of us don't have an Aunty Nellie.


So it seems. I did end up saying I had been talking a load of nonsense!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


I'm sorry about your poor face. When can the stitches come out? Get lots of rest and sleep.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> He is so cute, when does he have his first flying lesson? 😉😉


His eldest brother had his at 9; the other is just coming up for 9 in August. DH and I were talking about it just this week.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a walk down to the shops. Now having a sit down and a coffee with a sleepy cat on my lap.
> 
> Have counted the twiddlemuffs and we now have 30 and a lot more being made including some twiddle aprons and quilts.


lots of good work there, and fun to make.


----------



## SaxonLady

a miserable grey, wet day here. However I missed most of it. DH woke me at 8 for some reason so I got up and fell asleep in the chair, went back to bed at 11 and slept till 3! I'm not taking any more sleeping tablets. I'd rather go back to being unable to get to sleep at night than waste my life in this ridiculous way.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F) and raining. I've been horizontal for 2 days with an ear ache. My world kept spinning. Mum drove me to the walk-in clinic twice, but they only took the first 200 each time and that wasn't me. There must be something going around.
> Bella-kitty was attached to me the whole time. She kept coming up and sniffing me.
> I didn't get to knit a stitch.


Oh, Nitzi, I'm so sorry. I hope you can see a doctor and feel better soon. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I swear kitties can change their effect on gravity. They can soar when they want to, and sound like elephants when they want that effect.
> 
> Good for you at the WI meeting. There must be loads of muffs by now.


From me, too, Purple!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am sad to hear the area is getting run down. I have not been there in many years and remember it being clean and beautiful. Hope you are rested and raring to go this a.m.


We were there in 1997 and it was clean and beautiful then, too. Sad they are letting it get run down. Lots of history there.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> So it was a leisurely walk? You need to walk a new route when you are together. You'll have time to check out the new scenery.


Yes, much more leisurely than I normally walk and that's a great idea about changing up the route when I'm with him.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


Oh, I hope that swelling goes down and you feel better soon. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a walk down to the shops. Now having a sit down and a coffee with a sleepy cat on my lap.
> 
> Have counted the twiddlemuffs and we now have 30 and a lot more being made including some twiddle aprons and quilts.


Well done on the walk. Didn't get mine in this morning as it's been raining and blowing really hard out there for several hours. The power went out for a bit (only about the 4th time in 29 years, so not bad).

The twiddlemuffs all look great. Such clever ladies, all of you.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> well, who wants to be sensible anyway. I did enough of that when I was working.


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> a miserable grey, wet day here. However I missed most of it. DH woke me at 8 for some reason so I got up and fell asleep in the chair, went back to bed at 11 and slept till 3! I'm not taking any more sleeping tablets. I'd rather go back to being unable to get to sleep at night than waste my life in this ridiculous way.


I don't blame you a bit, Saxy! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a walk down to the shops. Now having a sit down and a coffee with a sleepy cat on my lap.
> 
> Have counted the twiddlemuffs and we now have 30 and a lot more being made including some twiddle aprons and quilts.


Looking good!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about your poor face. When can the stitches come out? Get lots of rest and sleep.


They will dissolve by 2 weeks. I look as though I've got an apple in my mouth, also got a huge bruise, not a pretty sight, mind you I'm not anyway! At least it's not too painful. I've been sleeping most of the afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Nitzi, I'm so sorry. I hope you can see a doctor and feel better soon. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


From me too. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Saxy I'm just watching the news about the air crash, brought back memories of the sad time you had.


----------



## Islander

Wow our weather is quite nasty.. extreme cold to the bone wet torrent rains and we had a gale storm last night that left the power off from 2 a.m. to 9 a.m. It is not unusual to go for a few days with no power here and we are prepared with our bunsen burner for a cuppa tea and I can toast bread over the wood stove so we won't starve to death! 
Mostly I worry about my fish tanks, as they are heated or my pumps burning out when the power surges back on. I have an LED around the neck light so I can carry on knitting, writing letters to keep myself sane. 

Chris and Nitzi, thoughts are with you both and hope you are on the mend soon. Hugs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from GrandmaSusan since her return or has she just crashed out for a few days?


----------



## Miss Pam

I've been wondering the same thing. I hope all is okay.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Saxy I'm just watching the news about the air crash, brought back memories of the sad time you had.


What was that about an air crash? Haven't seen the news in days


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures. 
We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


Great photos! Glad you're enjoying yourselves.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: What tune are you singing it to.


I was humming " hi ho hi ho it's off to work we go" from Snow White and the Seven Dwarves . You have to jump to the end of the disney song for the last line to fit. Keep in mind I'm encouraged to not sing by those who have heard me.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> I shouldn't worry about what you said to the librarian, it might start them thinking about setting up groups as well !


That is a good point. When the library was in danger of closing I suggested they make yellow ribbons like a loop with a pin where it crossed. Like they do for breast cancer. So they made some and people wore them and when asked why they gave a message of support for the library. The library is still there. It's a lovely stone building with a Tiffany window I think. There is a wide marble stair to the second floor. It's realy wonderful. I'm a lover of all libraries. Such bang for a buck so to speak. They get a few new knit/crochet books. They use to offer a summer workshop where the kids wrote and illustrated a book and they bound it and put it on the shelf for others to read 
and the author got to keep it. The librarian is so nice. I hope I didn't offend him. I've been too tired to read the books I took home. This morning I painted psanky eggs...I have no talent for it but I had fun trying and sat with a nice woman who chatted. I did set the napkin on fire but got it into a tray befor e harming anything. The teacher says it happens often. You put the egg to the flame to melt the wax on the pattern. Tonight son and two friend's went to Grange for corned beef and cabbage dinner. The other friend was serving on the second floor. Wish we had been there but I couldn't do the steep stairs. Meal was tasty. Too much doing for one day.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Polly, made me laugh. xx


Kind of made me laugh too. Giraffes just make people feel lighter.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Hope everything turned out great and you have no problem finding the class. I went to doctor in Milwaukee. Found the place just fine. Watched for landmarks for the ride home. Yikes, it got dark while I was indoors. I drove in a straight line until I found an expressway going the wrong way and I took that for miles until I get on going the right way. Scary.


I just avoid highways and take the old lady route often. The gps told me a short route but right through the area where there are guns and violent crime. I took a longer safer path. Got there and found I was an hour early! I just sat in my car and crochet son's afghan. I know how you felt. It is scary to be lost especially when it's dark. I use landmarks more than street names. When I was in college I had an early class but I was going up the street too far a few times. So I asked a guy on the corner where the bar was and he said they tore it down the day before. I know he thought I wanted a drink rather than the bar told me that was the corner where I needed to turn. Once hub and I got lost and headed the wrong way on a highway on a trip. The lightning was scary. . We ended up at a truckers rest stop. Ate in their diner with little tvs that took quarters, slept in a dingy room and got on the right road the next day. We did get some good music cassettes to listen to on the road that 
morning.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I swear kitties can change their effect on gravity. They can soar when they want to, and sound like elephants when they want that effect.
> 
> Good for you at the WI meeting. There must be loads of muffs by now.


A few nights ago I woke and needed the afghan on the back of the sofa. It seemed jammed in the space between therecliner backs so I pulled hard half asleep. Then I heard clunk looked and there was Mooch. He had been sleeping onthe afghan onmthe back of the sofa and I had flipped him to the floor. Boy did I get a look from him as he walked away. But he had landed on his feet thank goodness. I was apologizing to a cat! Eventually he came back but he let me feel guilty for a while. I deserved it.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Kitties also don't like tape stuck on them, especially on the feet. I've chased mine all over the house until I can get it off them.


I may have said this before...hub once put out the sticky paper to catch a mouse. I came home and he was working intent on something with scissors. He was cutting around the sticky paper stuck to the mouse's feet. When he had freed the mouse from the paper with the sticky pieces still stuck to the mouse's paws like slippers, he went to the back yard and set the mouse loose. That's one reason why I loved him.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> You are very welcome, you must not be so hard on yourself.


Yes, I think I'm this way because I'm not feeling well. I've got meds so hope I will be more chipper soon. You and the group here are just a great people.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


I hope your pain has eased today. So hard to go thru but good the appointment is over.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is about the age that kids don't want to upset grandma about not wanting any more knitted knitted item. 😊


I bet they would like those knitted animals. Ir monster pillows.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Ouch, poor you. Have you had vertigo before or maybe ear infection? Feel better soon dear! X


When I was dizzy the ear doctor said there were little particles in the inner ear that needed to,be,shook up. He had me hang my head off the top,of,the table and when he said turn I'd flip four times. Then I had to,sit up for 48 hours. I told him if I knew it was that easy I would have let my husband do it....he did not laugh. stiff type.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I shall be looking out for Julius, maybe I'll find him in Cawsand Palace!! :lol:


Don't forget to look out for the DQ he hangs out there too! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Had a walk down to the shops. Now having a sit down and a coffee with a sleepy cat on my lap.
> 
> Have counted the twiddlemuffs and we now have 30 and a lot more being made including some twiddle aprons and quilts.


Those are fantastic well done everyone!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Double trouble!
> 
> Sorry not been chatting, had a stressful day & worried about tomorrow. I'm having an operation on my mouth tomorrow at Guys dental hospital. Not so worried about having it done but am worried I will be awake all the time they do it. Bet I'm quiet afterwards! Have a good rest of the day/evening. X


I hope your dental surgery went well, and also that you don't have too much pain, if any at all! xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> As gs2 will be here also l will have to fill 2 fridges


I can see it now, you are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It's bad enough when mine descend on us & they are only little! little O did finish his ice cream but he may have had a little help from grandma!


Isn't that how it usually go, with a wonderful dessert, and the child is young? 😆😆😆


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


Nice pictures it has rained all day here!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have had a good but tiring day travelling around the sights in SF on an open top double decker bus, it was quite breezy going over the bridge!! Having a nice dinner in the hotel tonight and another early night!! Hope you are all ok, am catching up with you all as best I can xxxxxxx


What a wonderful view, it is great that you are having a good time. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who


Wonderful photos!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> All the children are absolutely beautiful and the photo's priceless! You lucky grandmothers! Chris the fountain ice-cream, what a childs delight! Hope you come out on top with your mobility forms I will be send good vibes for the best outcome.
> June, a wonderful picture with the landmark, weather looks great for you... your going to be tanned when you return home!
> Today we purchased a mobile scooter for Mr. J. I am excited that he can come along with the dogs and myself on my daily walks now. There is so much to see now that Spring is around the corner and he has always loved the outdoors!


Aren't those mobility scooters great, we just call them "Gofers", I bet Mr J is happy to have some independence again!


----------



## binkbrice

I am supposed to go to the dentist tomorrow so I need to go to bed.

GS hope you are doing good!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a freezing cold Wales. The wind is bitter so won't be moving far from the fire today. We even had a slight layer of snow in the night. My giraffes are coming along slowly, they involve intersaria? or fair isle which I cannot do, but am persevering. Here are crocs and elephants. Hope everyone has a warmer day than us, enjoy Las Vegas June, can't post grandchildren photos so these will have to do.


They are gorgeous, I think this project has just gone onto my to do list, now to find the pattern. 😆


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wonderful flight to Lv, the view of the terrain below was stunning. The Stratosphere hotel is massive and the view from our window is far from picturesque, see picture! Just going out for dinner downtown and a look around. Lots of love xxxxxxx


That isn't a good room view, one would think that beautiful scenery painted on the walls, or whatever is outside the window


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Don't forget to look out for the DQ he hangs out there too! :lol:


Haha that should have been Caesars Palace!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Don't forget to look out for the DQ he hangs out there too! :lol:


DQ? X


----------



## London Girl

Wonderful day on the east side of the Strip today, went up the half -size Eiffel tower, walked all round a mini Venice and had dinner in a French village square! Amazing but too tired again zzzzzzzzzz!!Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

good morning girls. Its 6.30am on Saturday 11th march. I slept for 18hrs straight up and then when I ghot up I was too tired to type. I went to bed last night and have had another 8 hrs. I'm feeling good. I hope you havent been too worried abouty me.Its good to be home.

The fasmily landed on Wednesday night and have made me promise to slep over at their house tonight (Friday). I havent even unpaked a case. And do you now what? I dont care. I'm fereling so relaxed and good. The holiday must have been just what we needed. DH's cough is still with us. He may have to go and see about it. 

I need to catch up about 20 pages I think.I love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all, just had a quick visit this morning as had lots to do. This morning have made a swineherders pie and then been stuffing elephants. If anyone has just come into this forum they must wonder what they have joined !!! Not quite finished as they are tailless at the moment. Then onto the next pair.
> Giraffes I think, I'm waiting Purple.🎼 🎼


haha.. I call it sheepherders pie sometimes.. is that the same? hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up days of chitchat, and read through my answers. What a load of rubbish I spate!
> 
> Never mind. Here's my lovely 6 month old Spitfire pilot to make amends.


Hes gorgeous saxy. Is this littlr hunter?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> DS posted this photo of Little Madam 2


Shes growing up fast... Do I see a resemblance to LM1?


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I'm joining, hope I haven't posted this already, if I have sorry! This is Little O


He's lovely. Typical boy..I bet he ate all that icecream


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> You have brought tears to my eyes. How nice of you to say that. Right now I'm feeling like everything I say is wrong. Like I went to the library and the librarian who is very nice to me said he hasn't seen me for a while so I said I've been going to another library for their knitting group. Later I thought that was not the best thing I could have said. I haven't heard from a friend so I can't guess what I might have said to push her away. Things like that. So your kind words come at a time when they are deeply appreciated.


Ive told you many timers, and Im telling you again. Wre asll love you because you are our jolly. You are a lovely person. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F) and raining. I've been horizontal for 2 days with an ear ache. My world kept spinning. Mum drove me to the walk-in clinic twice, but they only took the first 200 each time and that wasn't me. There must be something going around.
> Bella-kitty was attached to me the whole time. She kept coming up and sniffing me.
> I didn't get to knit a stitch.


Please be better quickly. I feel for you. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> How about:
> It's hard to laugh
> When you are a giraffe
> By the time the laugh gets out
> No one is still about.


 That is quite good! Is it a real song, or did you make it up?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


Sweetheart it looks wonderful. I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. As for the view from your window. well at least your'e not overlooked  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who


Its not downloading for me Judi.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Haha that should have been Caesars Palace!!


OK tell me then....I'm thick but who is DQ ?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI by a local garden centre, they have just won Independant Garden Centre of the Year award here in the UK. It was slightly boring in parts so a row of us sat and crochets and a woman in front told us off. I then got up to speak and explain about the twiddlemuffs and show the flowers we had made suring the meeting to go on the muffs. She went rather red. We now have a load of muffs and I will show a photo later. Also got some ladies making twiddle aprons and quilts now.
> 
> Now I have to go through all the muffs and check that all the twiddles are sew on securely.
> 
> Susan, hope you slept well last night and are going to take it easy for a few days.
> 
> Bentley is playing a game running up the stairs, jumping on the windowsill and then rushing down again as fast as he can. He is not the lightest of cats on his feet and it sounds as if he is wearing clogs.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. I'm off to the shops in a bit.


Purple, do you know what size our Blue Healer breed of dog's are? If you, or anyone else does, imagine said dog having a mad half hour, and in that includes running around our lounge room, out the back door, around the yard twice, then full bore, back into the lounge room, to finally jump onto my DH; who had decided that it was a good idea to lay on the lounge floor, to play with her when she came back inside .......... he soon realised his error, and decided not to try that again. 😲😲😲😲


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F) and raining. I've been horizontal for 2 days with an ear ache. My world kept spinning. Mum drove me to the walk-in clinic twice, but they only took the first 200 each time and that wasn't me. There must be something going around.
> Bella-kitty was attached to me the whole time. She kept coming up and sniffing me.
> I didn't get to knit a stitch.


Oh no ..... that is bad ....... are you any better yet? I really hope so! So sorry that you couldn't get any knitting done either! 😢


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Its not downloading for me Judi.


I will have to do it again, and so if it works properly next time! My photos have never done that before, and I don't know why it has happened this time 😦😬


----------



## Xiang

Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who.

Sorry about the original photos, IDK what happened with them. I have replaced one of them, but I am still working on the second one!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I shouldn't worry about what you said to the librarian, it might start them thinking about setting up groups as well !


Yes, they might brighten up their ideas, and see what a great idea having some different type of community groups, they will have a lot of happy people in the community!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, not feeling or looking great today. Had the surgery on my mouth yesterday, have loads is stitches, not pleased. One side of my face is very swollen so I'm going nowhere! Think I'll catch up with a couple of DVDs & of course knit! I'm on the last piece of a cardigan I'm making for myself, a huge project as I'm huge too! Have fun today. X


Hope the swelling settles down quickly, and there are no adverse activities, with the healing process. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about your poor face. When can the stitches come out? Get lots of rest and sleep.


Disolving ones are often put in, and they usually last about 10 days!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> His eldest brother had his at 9; the other is just coming up for 9 in August. DH and I were talking about it just this week.


What lucky boys, I bet they all look forward to their lessons, as soon as they know about them, that would be a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> a miserable grey, wet day here. However I missed most of it. DH woke me at 8 for some reason so I got up and fell asleep in the chair, went back to bed at 11 and slept till 3! I'm not taking any more sleeping tablets. I'd rather go back to being unable to get to sleep at night than waste my life in this ridiculous way.


I have weeks like that, where I can not stay awake; but for me it means that I am having a flare up of FM, so a lot of pain comes with it also! 😢


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


All I can say is ..... *WOW*


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I bet they would like those knitted animals. Ir monster pillows.


Yes, things like that, but not wearable!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Kind of made me laugh too. Giraffes just make people feel lighter.


Not when you are knitting them, they are driving me mad. Have got one finished and will sew the other one up when we come back from shopping.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Don't forget to look out for the DQ he hangs out there too! :lol:


What is DQ?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos!  xxxooo


Did they work for you Pam? I have deleted that post now, but reposted with photos tha actually show on the page.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wonderful day on the east side of the Strip today, went up the half -size Eiffel tower, walked all round a mini Venice and had dinner in a French village square! Amazing but too tired again zzzzzzzzzz!!Xxxx


Never mind, it sounds as though you are having a great time and you will have some rest days on the cruise. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its 6.30am on Saturday 11th march. I slept for 18hrs straight up and then when I ghot up I was too tired to type. I went to bed last night and have had another 8 hrs. I'm feeling good. I hope you havent been too worried abouty me.Its good to be home.
> 
> The fasmily landed on Wednesday night and have made me promise to slep over at their house tonight (Friday). I havent even unpaked a case. And do you now what? I dont care. I'm fereling so relaxed and good. The holiday must have been just what we needed. DH's cough is still with us. He may have to go and see about it.
> 
> I need to catch up about 20 pages I think.I love you all.


Glad you had such a good time and will look forward to seeing photos. We did wonder where you were, but guessed you had crashed out. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Its not downloading for me Judi.


I have asked for that post to be deleted, and have reposted, with photos that are actually on the page! 😉


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Purple, do you know what size our Blue Healer breed of dog's are? If you, or anyone else does, imagine said dog having a mad half hour, and in that includes running around our lounge room, out the back door, around the yard twice, then full bore, back into the lounge room, to finally jump onto my DH; who had decided that it was a good idea to lay on the lounge floor, to play with her when she came back inside .......... he soon realised his error, and decided not to try that again. 😲😲😲😲


We had an Old English Sheepdog who did that, she was 5 stone !!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from a beautiful day in Wales. The grass is white with frost but the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Off shopping this morning, not my favourite pastime but needs must. See you all later, perhaps someone will have told us who DQ is by then, I'm itching to know. xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> What was that about an air crash? Haven't seen the news in days


They had had a tribunal but are looking into all air shows.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


Great photos, you can have a rest on your cruise!!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who


They are both so cute!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Isn't that how it usually go, with a wonderful dessert, and the child is young? 😆😆😆


We had ordered a small ice cream for him, couldn't take it away when he saw it! I may have had some of it too!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its 6.30am on Saturday 11th march. I slept for 18hrs straight up and then when I ghot up I was too tired to type. I went to bed last night and have had another 8 hrs. I'm feeling good. I hope you havent been too worried abouty me.Its good to be home.
> 
> The fasmily landed on Wednesday night and have made me promise to slep over at their house tonight (Friday). I havent even unpaked a case. And do you now what? I dont care. I'm fereling so relaxed and good. The holiday must have been just what we needed. DH's cough is still with us. He may have to go and see about it.
> 
> I need to catch up about 20 pages I think.I love you all.


So pleased you are feeling relaxed, as you should be after a holiday. The unpacking can wait, you'll only have to start washing! Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from sunny London. I'm not going out today as my face is so swollen, bruised & I keep dribbling, not a pretty sight. I was warned this would happen. I was told I would have to rest a couple of days. Never mind I am making the most of it & doing some serious knitting! Hope you all have a good day whatever you do


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and 2'c (36'F). Clear today.
I actually got a few rows of knitting done yesterday.
It's the Friday before March school break. All the kids are out and heading off for vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny London. I'm not going out today as my face is so swollen, bruised & I keep dribbling, not a pretty sight. I was warned this would happen. I was told I would have to rest a couple of days. Never mind I am making the most of it & doing some serious knitting! Hope you all have a good day whatever you do


I hope you feel better soon. Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a beautiful day in Wales. The grass is white with frost but the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Off shopping this morning, not my favourite pastime but needs must. See you all later, perhaps someone will have told us who DQ is by then, I'm itching to know. xx


DQ - Dairy Queen ?? Vendor of Orange Julius's ??


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who.
> 
> Sorry about the original photos, IDK what happened with them. I have replaced one of them, but I am still working on the second one!


Cute. Do I see some little teeth?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh no ..... that is bad ....... are you any better yet? I really hope so! So sorry that you couldn't get any knitting done either! 😢


Much better. I even got to knit a few rows last night until I got tired.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Purple, do you know what size our Blue Healer breed of dog's are? If you, or anyone else does, imagine said dog having a mad half hour, and in that includes running around our lounge room, out the back door, around the yard twice, then full bore, back into the lounge room, to finally jump onto my DH; who had decided that it was a good idea to lay on the lounge floor, to play with her when she came back inside .......... he soon realised his error, and decided not to try that again. 😲😲😲😲


My sister used to have a long-haired Malamute. Imagine a dog that looks like a black bear with paws as wide as my hand. This dog and a friend dog were running in a field and ran right into me, knocking me off my feet. I'm "country chunky" so that was a pretty good feat. Shera was good though, she stopped romping and came back to check that I was ok. I got a doggie kiss.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its 6.30am on Saturday 11th march. I slept for 18hrs straight up and then when I ghot up I was too tired to type. I went to bed last night and have had another 8 hrs. I'm feeling good. I hope you havent been too worried abouty me.Its good to be home.
> 
> The fasmily landed on Wednesday night and have made me promise to slep over at their house tonight (Friday). I havent even unpaked a case. And do you now what? I dont care. I'm fereling so relaxed and good. The holiday must have been just what we needed. DH's cough is still with us. He may have to go and see about it.
> 
> I need to catch up about 20 pages I think.I love you all.


The case will still be there when you get to it. Enjoy the relaxed feeling as long as you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I am supposed to go to the dentist tomorrow so I need to go to bed.
> 
> GS hope you are doing good!


I hope your dentist is gentle.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When I was dizzy the ear doctor said there were little particles in the inner ear that needed to,be,shook up. He had me hang my head off the top,of,the table and when he said turn I'd flip four times. Then I had to,sit up for 48 hours. I told him if I knew it was that easy I would have let my husband do it....he did not laugh. stiff type.


I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> A few nights ago I woke and needed the afghan on the back of the sofa. It seemed jammed in the space between therecliner backs so I pulled hard half asleep. Then I heard clunk looked and there was Mooch. He had been sleeping onthe afghan onmthe back of the sofa and I had flipped him to the floor. Boy did I get a look from him as he walked away. But he had landed on his feet thank goodness. I was apologizing to a cat! Eventually he came back but he let me feel guilty for a while. I deserved it.


Mooch found a nice warm nest. If I put an afghan or blanket over me, I usually get a cat or two trying to share.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


Beautiful. What a great way to "explore the world"


----------



## nitz8catz

It's past time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> They will dissolve by 2 weeks. I look as though I've got an apple in my mouth, also got a huge bruise, not a pretty sight, mind you I'm not anyway! At least it's not too painful. I've been sleeping most of the afternoon.


If I could see you now, apple face or not, I assure you that would be a pretty sight. Friends only see beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who.
> 
> Sorry about the original photos, IDK what happened with them. I have replaced one of them, but I am still working on the second one!


Beautiful babies, although they are toddling now I suppose?


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Saxy I'm just watching the news about the air crash, brought back memories of the sad time you had.


had? Like after a big splash the ripples go out and get bigger, reach into every part of the water, and life is never quite the same again.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What was that about an air crash? Haven't seen the news in days


the interim report is out.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time exploring the beautiful hotels here our favourites are Paris and The Venetian, here are some pictures.
> We are back at our hotel stretched out on the beds! It has been quite hot today and it's been tough admitting that we haven't the energy we used to have!May have to come back again another time!!
> Love to you all especially those who are under the weather!!


How grand! You look so at home as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who


Too cute. Or is that two cute?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hes gorgeous saxy. Is this littlr hunter?


yes, my gorgeous latest bundle of pure joy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who.
> 
> Sorry about the original photos, IDK what happened with them. I have replaced one of them, but I am still working on the second one!


How strange. The names were on the originals, but not on these.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have weeks like that, where I can not stay awake; but for me it means that I am having a flare up of FM, so a lot of pain comes with it also! 😢


how can you sleep when in such pain?


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> What lucky boys, I bet they all look forward to their lessons, as soon as they know about them, that would be a wonderful thing to do!


only the one. They are not old enough for proper registered lessons in this country. I still find it strange that they can fly but not drive.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Yes, things like that, but not wearable!


beanies and gloves and scarves, just not sweaters. He practically lives in the camouflage hoodie I made.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny London. I'm not going out today as my face is so swollen, bruised & I keep dribbling, not a pretty sight. I was warned this would happen. I was told I would have to rest a couple of days. Never mind I am making the most of it & doing some serious knitting! Hope you all have a good day whatever you do


rest while you can.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> DQ - Dairy Queen ?? Vendor of Orange Julius's ??


Drama Queen? Drag Queen?


----------



## SaxonLady

B right sunshine here today. I should go out and get some...


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Happy knitting.


Thank you, hope you are feeling better too. X


----------



## jinx

DQ is Daily Queen an ice cream restaurant.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a beautiful day in Wales. The grass is white with frost but the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Off shopping this morning, not my favourite pastime but needs must. See you all later, perhaps someone will have told us who DQ is by then, I'm itching to know. xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> If I could see you now, apple face or not, I assure you that would be a pretty sight. Friends only see beautiful.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## jinx

Morning from gray cloudy and rainy Wi. Our temperature is warm and that is a good thing. I am doing the happy dance as I actually slept until 6a.m. Well right now I am drinking my mugga and will dance soon. I celebrate on the morning I sleep past 2a.m.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Did they work for you Pam? I have deleted that post now, but reposted with photos tha actually show on the page.


Sort of.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> DQ - Dairy Queen ?? Vendor of Orange Julius's ??


Yes, that's what she meant.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We had an Old English Sheepdog who did that, she was 5 stone !!


I'm not sure what weight our heeler was, but she could knock me over


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a beautiful day in Wales. The grass is white with frost but the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Off shopping this morning, not my favourite pastime but needs must. See you all later, perhaps someone will have told us who DQ is by then, I'm itching to know. xx


Me too!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DQ - Dairy Queen ?? Vendor of Orange Julius's ??


Thanks Nitzi, we don't have them here!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its 6.30am on Saturday 11th march. I slept for 18hrs straight up and then when I ghot up I was too tired to type. I went to bed last night and have had another 8 hrs. I'm feeling good. I hope you havent been too worried abouty me.Its good to be home.
> 
> The fasmily landed on Wednesday night and have made me promise to slep over at their house tonight (Friday). I havent even unpaked a case. And do you now what? I dont care. I'm fereling so relaxed and good. The holiday must have been just what we needed. DH's cough is still with us. He may have to go and see about it.
> 
> I need to catch up about 20 pages I think.I love you all.


Phew! This means I didn't wake you with my text this morning. Glad you feel rested :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Cute. Do I see some little teeth?


Yes, they have lots of little teeth, and are getting more of their molars. Miss A thought she might like to test her teeth out on grandma, but I showed her the error of her ways! 😮


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister used to have a long-haired Malamute. Imagine a dog that looks like a black bear with paws as wide as my hand. This dog and a friend dog were running in a field and ran right into me, knocking me off my feet. I'm "country chunky" so that was a pretty good feat. Shera was good though, she stopped romping and came back to check that I was ok. I got a doggie kiss.


The Malamute are gorgeous, there are a few in Australia now. I feel really sorry for the animals that belong in the colder climates, but have been introduced to the hot climate countries. Especially during the last few weeks. Some of them suffer terribly, with the high temperatures.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Beautiful babies, although they are toddling now I suppose?


They are running, and climbing, and trying their hardest to be acrobats. They are not afraid of anything yet.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Too cute. Or is that two cute?


Either way will do, they know how cute they are!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> How strange. The names were on the originals, but not on these.


I decided to post the photos without the names, because I thought that putting their names on the photos might have had something to do with them not loading properly.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> how can you sleep when in such pain?


I take my prn medication, but also the pain takes the stuffing out of me, and that makes it harder to stay awake, or that's how I think it works sometimes, and other times it in the opposite way; I never know which way things are going to go.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> only the one. They are not old enough for proper registered lessons in this country. I still find it strange that they can fly but not drive.


It is a bit strange, isn't it; especially as I think that flying might be a tad more dangerous, if the person using the controls made a big mistake ... it's a long way to the ground!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> beanies and gloves and scarves, just not sweaters. He practically lives in the camouflage hoodie I made.


I forgot about those, some of my dgd's wear those things, but the eldest (14) won't wear them.


----------



## Xiang

Well I have finished catchIng up, and I am getting a little sleepy, so the tabs are beginning to kick in , so I am heading off to bed, to try and get some sleep

Night everyone, catch you later.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Either way will do, they know how cute they are!


well, they're probably told often enough!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I decided to post the photos without the names, because I thought that putting their names on the photos might have had something to do with them not loading properly.


I saw the names on the originals.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Phew! This means I didn't wake you with my text this morning. Glad you feel rested :thumbup:


I'm glad you're feeling rested, too, Susan, and I hope your DH gets over that cough soon.  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Phew! This means I didn't wake you with my text this morning. Glad you feel rested :thumbup:


It was still nice of you to text me. THANKYOU Rebecca xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hurrah, the giraffes are finished.

Zebras next.


----------



## grandma susan

We are at DS s house and have been allowed to stop up until 9pm......they are so. Tired..haha. So Dh and me are snuggled down for the night.

Purple..I watches a program tonight about kitten impossible on ch 5. Some of the tricks these cats did, including swimming, were magnificent. I could see Bentley up to it.

I'm going to settle down with my book now. Nite nite. I hope I sleep in this flipping bed.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, the giraffes are finished.
> 
> Zebras next.


You are a fast knitter. It's nearly 4wks since I held a pair of needles.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You are a fast knitter. It's nearly 4wks since I held a pair of needles.


Yes but you have been doing lots of other things. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, the giraffes are finished.
> 
> Zebras next.


Yay!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> DQ is Daily Queen an ice cream restaurant.


Ah yes, of course it is!! Yikes, I forgot to look for Orange Julius!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ah yes, of course it is!! Yikes, I forgot to look for Orange Julius!!


Next trip!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Islander

"There's no place like Home"... right Grandma Susan!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It was still nice of you to text me. THANKYOU Rebecca xxxx


Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


----------



## Islander

What a beautiful spot Londy... and that's a spiffy top!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What a beautiful spot Londy... and that's a spiffy top!


Ditto!  xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am enjoying your vacation thru your pictures. Glad you are enjoying it also. Are they treating you nice?


London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> well, they're probably told often enough!


But of course, I obviously have to make sure they know these things as well, and I will have another set of twins to spoil, sometime in July or August. 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I saw the names on the originals.


I might try to do that again, to see if it works properly next time, but I will do it on a different type of photo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


Wow ...... that is quite spectacular!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> DQ? X


Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


Kody cute as a button!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Kody cute as a button!


Ditto!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am enjoying your vacation thru your pictures. Glad you are enjoying it also. Are they treating you nice?


Yes, everyone has been very kind and helpful. We had dinner in a lovely Italian restaurant within the hotel, very nice and very reasonable. Off to bed now as very early start tomorrow! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


Oh what a little cutie!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Purple, do you know what size our Blue Healer breed of dog's are? If you, or anyone else does, imagine said dog having a mad half hour, and in that includes running around our lounge room, out the back door, around the yard twice, then full bore, back into the lounge room, to finally jump onto my DH; who had decided that it was a good idea to lay on the lounge floor, to play with her when she came back inside .......... he soon realised his error, and decided not to try that again. 😲😲😲😲


Blue healers are a beautiful dog I'm not sure how big yours our but we had one and he was about knee high.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> DQ - Dairy Queen ?? Vendor of Orange Julius's ??


Yes that is it!! Sorry everyone!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your dentist is gentle.


I'm supposed to have a cap placed, but Michael woke me up at 5:00 am and I was wide awake couldn't get back to sleep for a couple hours and then I couldn't wake up in time so rescheduled again..:shock:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


Very nice!!


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


Lotta love in that picture. Two friends!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> But of course, I obviously have to make sure they know these things as well, and I will have another set of twins to spoil, sometime in July or August. 😆😆


I told Michael he was cute today...and I heard his little voice say no your cute! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Lotta love in that picture. Two friends!


Yep and she already has a dog named Pippin he is going to be so jealous, Koda stole my heart when I saw him!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


Beautiful! ...You and the scenery.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Phew! This means I didn't wake you with my text this morning. Glad you feel rested :thumbup:


You sound happppy! Good that you went.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Mooch found a nice warm nest. If I put an afghan or blanket over me, I usually get a cat or two trying to share.


Suzi waits til I put my afghan on my lap. She ikes to lay by my lower legs so the afghan and she dips between my legs. Mooch likes to come up to my chin with his backside on my lap. Always likes the right shoulder not the left. And here he is now. Did he read I was typing about him? After I stroke him he goes over my left shoulder to the back of the couch. Then Suzi will stand on the floor looking up at me. That's when I know she wants me to get the afghan.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would add a couple of up to date photos of the "Dynamic Duo", & I have even put their names on them, so you can all see who is who.
> 
> Sorry about the original photos, IDK what happened with them. I have replaced one of them, but I am still working on the second one!


Beautiful!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Yes, things like that, but not wearable!


I've seen yarn with school colors..might be interesting for mid ages.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


Such a cute little boy!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Blue healers are a beautiful dog I'm not sure how big yours our but we had one and he was about knee high.


Yes, I think ours was about my knee height, so she was about a foot and a half tall at her shoulders (my legs are 3 foot long). 😊


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I told Michael he was cute today...and I heard his little voice say no your cute! :lol:


Aahhh sounds like he is getting back to his normal little self!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Ive told you many timers, and Im telling you again. Wre asll love you because you are our jolly. You are a lovely person. :thumbup:


Thank you. I'm just reading here Marcg 11. It's been a stressful day. I've argued with son. Usually I don't argue but this had to be addressed. And the two dogs next door were out so massive aggression between them and mine. I went to my meeting and feel better about it all. Also a lady there wrote a spiritual book so I bought it partly because indeed spirituality partly to give her a boost since she's got a peck of worries. I missed my friend's phone call and he wasn't up when I returned his call so I left a message. I did speak to my friend who called to see if I felt better. I was tired yesterday. Did the egg painting class and dinner with the group which was a bit much for me. I shouldn't be so tired but I am. Dog wakes me early and I go to bed late. Thank you for your friendship. I'm so glad I've met you tho not in person. I'm so glad you had a fun vacation.


----------



## jinx

Our dentist charges for missed appointments. I hate going to the dentist and think I would skip the appointments, but I am too cheap to pay the fee. I hope you are able to make the next appointment. Going to the dentist is nothing to look forward to.


binkbrice said:


> I'm supposed to have a cap placed, but Michael woke me up at 5:00 am and I was wide awake couldn't get back to sleep for a couple hours and then I couldn't wake up in time so rescheduled again..:shock:


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That is quite good! Is it a real song, or did you make it up?


Thanks...I made it up. And I did it sober .


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am so loving seeing the occupants of the ark arrive. The giraffes are great and if the spots are tight it certainly does not show. Great job.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Hi Barny, those giraffes are lovely. Mr P was very impressed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so loving seeing the occupants of the ark arrive. The giraffes are great and if the spots are tight it certainly does not show. Great job.


Morning Jinx, how are you today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it on yesterday but things were a bit busy. Planning for a quiet week end although I think the family are coming to lunch tomorrow.

I had a nice get together with a group of friends to do some crochet, we were all sharing ideas and books. I think I find it easier reading a chart rather than the pattern and that way I don't have to worry if they are in English or American.

Have not done catch up so I hope everyone is ok. Love you all lots xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am great. I have to admit being a bit tired. Getting up at one a.m. is not as much fun as sleeping to 5 or 6.


PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx, how are you today. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I'm still at sons house. Him and DIL have gone to the docs with his cough. Everyone we look at develops a cough. 

I've rang Margaret because she's out for the day and it's her birthday. I hope to see her later. 

Whatever you do today,enjoy it. ,!,


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


He's gorgeous binky. I love the dog next door,who's like yours. Is it a shitzu.? She looks like purley so dog,miss daisy. Is he your for keeps? I hope so lucky you.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I told Michael he was cute today...and I heard his little voice say no your cute! :lol:


Told you, didn't we?....it's the spontaneous answers of love from them that you have got again from Michael.


----------



## grandma susan

PO


jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I'm just reading here Marcg 11. It's been a stressful day. I've argued with son. Usually I don't argue but this had to be addressed. And the two dogs next door were out so massive aggression between them and mine. I went to my meeting and feel better about it all. Also a lady there wrote a spiritual book so I bought it partly because indeed spirituality partly to give her a boost since she's got a peck of worries. I missed my friend's phone call and he wasn't up when I returned his call so I left a message. I did speak to my friend who called to see if I felt better. I was tired yesterday. Did the egg painting class and dinner with the group which was a bit much for me. I shouldn't be so tired but I am. Dog wakes me early and I go to bed late. Thank you for your friendship. I'm so glad I've met you tho not in person. I'm so glad you had a fun vacation.


You never know jolly, one day we might meet. That would be fantastic. Wouldn't it be nice if we all met together? After a lottery win I think..


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


They look great barny. I'm proud of u....


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Great work :thumbup: the patches are better than I can do as I have not the inclination to try colour work.


----------



## lifeline

Good morning...oops actually it's afternoon here in the UK!

The weather is so lovely...sunny and with warmth to it. I have washing on the line....can't remember the last time.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


They are wonderful and are those spots purple!?!


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Darling giraffes! I hope you sang my song while knitting them I'm looking foreward to the zebras. You do the little ones well.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> PO
> 
> You never know jolly, one day we might meet. That would be fantastic. Wouldn't it be nice if we all met together? After a lottery win I think..


That would be grand! I buy two tivkets showing three numbers boxed for the week but have only won $40 twice in two years but I don't get them every week. I will keep trying. Funny thing is two of the ladies I know have a million dollars but live normally. One has a trust so gets a bit each month the other put it into investments. Both had wealth from parents. My parents were worth a million to me but not in money just inthe goodness and love they showed me. But that won't get me to our meeting now will it...and I'm just now noticing both are unhappy, one wants to marry Mr. wonderful and the other just isn't a happy person. A million dollars might not make me happy but it sure would cheer me up...and I'd share the cheer. Here everyone is cooking corned beef and cabbage for st. Patrick's day on the 17th. I'm not Irish but some of my friend's are and I enjoy the music and traditions.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Beautiful Barny... I can hardly wait to see the Zebra's! These would be treasured in my family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They are wonderful and are those spots purple!?!


No they are supposed to be brown but I see what you mean, it must be the way the light is on them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Darling giraffes! I hope you sang my song while knitting them I'm looking foreward to the zebras. You do the little ones well.


Thank you, have you got a zebra poem made up yet? :lol:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, welcome home, glad your holiday did you good! Jill and I are having a great time here in Vegas but we are pretty tired out now. We start out cruise tomorrow, woo hoo!!


Looking good!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


So cute!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


They look great to me! You sure have patience!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm still at sons house. Him and DIL have gone to the docs with his cough. Everyone we look at develops a cough.
> 
> I've rang Margaret because she's out for the day and it's her birthday. I hope to see her later.
> 
> Whatever you do today,enjoy it. ,!,


You to GS, so pleased your holiday went well. Sorry about the coughs there are a lot around here too!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. Just caught up. Sitting here while my DH is watching the rugby, are we going to beat you Barney? Just been told 2 mins left. All I can think of watching our team is how do they get their kit so white, must use new kit every time!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I told Michael he was cute today...and I heard his little voice say no your cute! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> But of course, I obviously have to make sure they know these things as well, and I will have another set of twins to spoil, sometime in July or August. 😆😆


More twins!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Helo girls. At last I'm home. Its been a strange day, but never mind. All I WILL say is that somewhere salong the day Ive ended up with 3 wheelchairs......Ive just got a beauty. 8month old. under guarantee, Got the receipt for $225. and them man has sold it to us for $50 and given us the receipt. DH had also put a bid in for a wheelchair and he won that!!! $10. Its a bit rough but he'd intended just using the wheels on the one I have. The one I have is torn a bit and a bit tatty but we only got it from a charity shop.Its served its purpose.

I went in the drawer to write Margaret a birthday card and realised I only had Christmas cards. So I gave her a hug instead with her birthday prezzies. Shes just back from Spain and HER husband had been casusing a scene in the airport, the same as my DH did too. They just dont like being told what to do. DH was warned by me before we went, that I wasnt putting up with it this time and thst I'd not go again with him. He was good as gold when WENT to the states but coming back he was a s*d !!!!! he always has to cause attention to us. Im so embarrassed when he starts. Hes just like Victor Meldrew off One Foot in the Grave.....


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Your giraffes look great, Barny!!! 

We've had rain this morning and it's windy along with it. Supposed to clear up (I think) for a bit today and then by tomorrow more high winds and rain. Yuck!!!

I hope all of you are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Helo girls. At last I'm home. Its been a strange day, but never mind. All I WILL say is that somewhere salong the day Ive ended up with 3 wheelchairs......Ive just got a beauty. 8month old. under guarantee, Got the receipt for $225. and them man has sold it to us for $50 and given us the receipt. DH had also put a bid in for a wheelchair and he won that!!! $10. Its a bit rough but he'd intended just using the wheels on the one I have. The one I have is torn a bit and a bit tatty but we only got it from a charity shop.Its served its purpose.
> 
> I went in the drawer to write Margaret a birthday card and realised I only had Christmas cards. So I gave her a hug instead with her birthday prezzies. Shes just back from Spain and HER husband had been casusing a scene in the airport, the same as my DH did too. They just dont like being told what to do. DH was warned by me before we went, that I wasnt putting up with it this time and thst I'd not go again with him. He was good as gold when WENT to the states but coming back he was a s*d !!!!! he always has to cause attention to us. Im so embarrassed when he starts. Hes just like Victor Meldrew off One Foot in the Grave.....


You got a bargain there, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it on yesterday but things were a bit busy. Planning for a quiet week end although I think the family are coming to lunch tomorrow.
> 
> I had a nice get together with a group of friends to do some crochet, we were all sharing ideas and books. I think I find it easier reading a chart rather than the pattern and that way I don't have to worry if they are in English or American.
> 
> Have not done catch up so I hope everyone is ok. Love you all lots xxx


I missed you yesterday! Glad you had such a good time with your friends. Enjoy your family today. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Your giraffes look great, Barny!!!
> 
> We've had rain this morning and it's windy along with it. Supposed to clear up (I think) for a bit today and then by tomorrow more high winds and rain. Yuck!!!
> 
> I hope all of you are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Sorry your weather isn't great, I got all the washing dry on the line :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> You got a bargain there, well done :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Susan! Sorry your DH was a bother on the way back. Must be that cold he came down with.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Sorry your weather isn't great, I got all the washing dry on the line :thumbup:


That's great! We'll get better weather toward the middle of next week. So looking forward to it.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! We'll get better weather toward the middle of next week. So looking forward to it.


It feels like it was a long time coming. Making the most of it. Hope you get some nice weather soon


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It feels like it was a long time coming. Making the most of it. Hope you get some nice weather soon


I think we all deserve some really nice weather soon. It seems to have been a long fall through winter.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think we all deserve some really nice weather soon. It seems to have been a long fall through winter.


Sitting in LA airport waiting for our transport to the ship, yay! Sky is as blue as can be - sorry!!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sitting in LA airport waiting for our transport to the ship, yay! Sky is as blue as can be - sorry!!! Xxxx


Dont be sorry, you enjoy it, you deserve it. x


----------



## jinx

Hope you have blue skies and sunshine for your entire cruise.


London Girl said:


> Sitting in LA airport waiting for our transport to the ship, yay! Sky is as blue as can be - sorry!!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> He's gorgeous binky. I love the dog next door,who's like yours. Is it a shitzu.? She looks like purley so dog,miss daisy. Is he your for keeps? I hope so lucky you.


No he's a Yorkshire terrier! I just love his cute self I think Koda suits him just fine because he reminds me of a little bear...and all I keep hearing in my head is the little bear named Koda in brothe bear saying his name KO DA hehehe.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Just caught up. Sitting here while my DH is watching the rugby, are we going to beat you Barney? Just been told 2 mins left. All I can think of watching our team is how do they get their kit so white, must use new kit every time!


Yes you beat us. I don't think the Wales team turned up until the second half :!: Didn't actually watch it as I'm not that interested (yep a welsh person not interested in rugby, I always was the black sheep of the family). Only ears, tails and manes to do for my zebras but had enough today so came on here to see what everyone has been getting up to so will now catch up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sitting in LA airport waiting for our transport to the ship, yay! Sky is as blue as can be - sorry!!! Xxxx


Wishing you calm seas, plenty of sunshine (and food) and a nice rest. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sitting in LA airport waiting for our transport to the ship, yay! Sky is as blue as can be - sorry!!! Xxxx


I hope you have a fabulous time on your cruise!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

June, have a fantastic time on your cruise!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thanks...I made it up. And I did it sober .


It is a great little song!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


Oooh they are gorgeous!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> More twins!!!


One of my nieces is having twins! There must be something in the water here, because a cousin of my SIL (father of my twin dgds) is also having twins! 😲😲😲😲


----------



## crafterwantabe

Islander said:


> A drizzly cold windy day here, 38 degrees F . I live right across from the largest lake on my island. We have not had any true snowfall for a few years only in the mountains... this suits me fine! I walk everyday here on an old mill site, twice a day with my dogs. Always something beautiful to see. Here is a regal bull elk, and I didn't realize till now he is relieving his bladder... cover your eyes ladies!


Beautiful pictures!!!!! Thank you for sharinng!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Helo girls. At last I'm home. Its been a strange day, but never mind. All I WILL say is that somewhere salong the day Ive ended up with 3 wheelchairs......Ive just got a beauty. 8month old. under guarantee, Got the receipt for $225. and them man has sold it to us for $50 and given us the receipt. DH had also put a bid in for a wheelchair and he won that!!! $10. Its a bit rough but he'd intended just using the wheels on the one I have. The one I have is torn a bit and a bit tatty but we only got it from a charity shop.Its served its purpose.
> 
> I went in the drawer to write Margaret a birthday card and realised I only had Christmas cards. So I gave her a hug instead with her birthday prezzies. Shes just back from Spain and HER husband had been casusing a scene in the airport, the same as my DH did too. They just dont like being told what to do. DH was warned by me before we went, that I wasnt putting up with it this time and thst I'd not go again with him. He was good as gold when WENT to the states but coming back he was a s*d !!!!! he always has to cause attention to us. Im so embarrassed when he starts. Hes just like Victor Meldrew off One Foot in the Grave.....


It must be a guy thing as you say. Hub was meek in public but loud in the car or in the RV so one day I'd had it and I rolled down the windows in the car and said loudly as my too low voice allows. "well he's yelling again" . He didn't like the attention so he shut up. So when he got loud in the RV I opened the door and said loudly "let the neighbors know". Worked! Once he was like that driving home from the next state and I pulled over and told him to get out of my car. Poor mom got upset. She talked me into waiting for him to catch up to the car and get in. It takes a lot to get me mad but if I'm mad it's not pretty. I miss him but I never liked his big voice! The few times he was being embarrassing I'd just hold my hands behind my back and look at him with a puzzled look. People saw I was just a bystander so nothing for me to be embarrassed about.


----------



## PurpleFi

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!!! Thank you for sharinng!


Hello there Crafterwantabe, nice to see you on this thread, hope you will stop by again and join us. PurpleFi


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey, but I think the sun is trying to come out. It was a nice spring day yesterday and even the sun had a bit of warmth in it.

SIL has just stopped by with the gks and now they have gone off to the cinema and will be back here for lunch.

Yesterday I started a small lapghan using up some chunky wool and trying a ripple stitch. And I have just found a site that has pages and pages of crochet books!!! Like I need more books, but on the other hand. :thumbup: 

Londy hope you are now relaxing on your cruise and are having wonderful weather. xx

Polly I just love your stories. xx

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you lots. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> One of my nieces is having twins! There must be something in the water here, because a cousin of my SIL (father of my twin dgds) is also having twins! 😲😲😲😲


I'm not coming to Australia again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not coming to Australia again. :lol: :lol:


This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


He's gorgeous. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Being very busy sunbathing...


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Helo girls. At last I'm home. Its been a strange day, but never mind. All I WILL say is that somewhere salong the day Ive ended up with 3 wheelchairs......Ive just got a beauty. 8month old. under guarantee, Got the receipt for $225. and them man has sold it to us for $50 and given us the receipt. DH had also put a bid in for a wheelchair and he won that!!! $10. Its a bit rough but he'd intended just using the wheels on the one I have. The one I have is torn a bit and a bit tatty but we only got it from a charity shop.Its served its purpose.
> 
> I went in the drawer to write Margaret a birthday card and realised I only had Christmas cards. So I gave her a hug instead with her birthday prezzies. Shes just back from Spain and HER husband had been casusing a scene in the airport, the same as my DH did too. They just dont like being told what to do. DH was warned by me before we went, that I wasnt putting up with it this time and thst I'd not go again with him. He was good as gold when WENT to the states but coming back he was a s*d !!!!! he always has to cause attention to us. Im so embarrassed when he starts. Hes just like Victor Meldrew off One Foot in the Grave.....


You got a good bargain there.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so special, giv hi from mum a hug from London.


----------



## jinx

I love his attitude.


PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Wishing you calm seas, plenty of sunshine (and food) and a nice rest. xx


What Barney says, have fun


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


He looks great, love the hat & looking forward to meeting him when we pop into your town! It's all booked by the way,


----------



## jinx

Looks quite sane to me. Looks like he is ready for a fun time.


grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


Your cat is so gorgeous & great he blends In with the carpet.


----------



## jinx

crafterwantabe come back and visit again. I find this section calm, caring, and relaxing.


----------



## LondonChris

Well I've caught up. Ever since I had my little op on my face I've felt horrible, I know it's due to my medical condition but it seems rediculous when it was a small procedure. Never mind I've done lots of knitting. At the moment my DH is cooking me a roast lunch ( hope I eat it). He is then going to my DD's to watch our local football team n TV. I'm looking forward to watching my rubbish on TV! Enjoy your Sunday everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping today bring healing to you. We can wtch boring t.v. together today.


LondonChris said:


> Well I've caught up. Ever since I had my little op on my face I've felt horrible, I know it's due to my medical condition but it seems rediculous when it was a small procedure. Never mind I've done lots of knitting. At the moment my DH is cooking me a roast lunch ( hope I eat it). He is then going to my DD's to watch our local football team n TV. I'm looking forward to watching my rubbish on TV! Enjoy your Sunday everyone. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive had a god morning. Ive unpacked two holiday bags (havent started on the cases apart from removing dirty washing) and sorted pills out and prepared dinner and washed 2 loads of clothes. I'm now going to have an hour before I make the lunch. 

I havent opened the post yet from when we were away. Maybe tomorrow.

DH has pressure washed the wheelchair he bought and is putting it up for sale! Or so he says.

Whatever you are doing make sure you're happy today.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


He's so cute!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


He's settled in quite well.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> crafterwantabe come back and visit again. I find this section calm, caring, and relaxing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> He's so cute!!!  xxxooo


you can have him hahahaha...he has his moments like them all.


----------



## Islander

Good morning all, clocks went ahead for daylight savings time. Just finished my coffee but still feeling a bit off having lost an hour. 
I am exercising with some hand weights and walking diligently hoping to get in better shape for my overall health. Can't do too much with the legs as I've been told my hips are a mess from an earlier car accident when I was a teen and now I need a hip replacement. Learned that when I was 58 and it seems sort of young. So no jumping around or running! 
Needless to say, today I can barely move...so it will be stretches only. 
Bentley you are so gorgeous! 
Grandma Susan, we all question the sanity of our DH's once in a while, right!!
Thank you for your kind words crafterwantabe!
Off for my walk now in the cold and drizzle.... Trish


----------



## grandma susan

Seeing as I dont have any animals to call my own, here is a photo of one of my grandbunnies on his mams knee...Olly


----------



## grandma susan

olly bunny


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Your cat is so gorgeous & great he blends In with the carpet.


Thanks Chris, he definitely goes with the carpet. Hope you were able to eat some lunch and that your mouth feels better very soon. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


He is so cute anď cuddly. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


What a sweet guy!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning all, clocks went ahead for daylight savings time. Just finished my coffee but still feeling a bit off having lost an hour.
> I am exercising with some hand weights and walking diligently hoping to get in better shape for my overall health. Can't do too much with the legs as I've been told my hips are a mess from an earlier car accident when I was a teen and now I need a hip replacement. Learned that when I was 58 and it seems sort of young. So no jumping around or running!
> Needless to say, today I can barely move...so it will be stretches only.
> Bentley you are so gorgeous!
> Grandma Susan, we all question the sanity of our DH's once in a while, right!!
> Thank you for your kind words crafterwantabe!
> Off for my walk now in the cold and drizzle.... Trish[/quote
> 
> Take it easy Trish, hope you feel a bit easier soon, wish l could send you some sunshine. Xxxx]


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a nice lunch with the family. They have gone home now as gs2 has to do some cello and piano practice as he has exams tomorrow week.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> But of course, I obviously have to make sure they know these things as well, and I will have another set of twins to spoil, sometime in July or August. 😆😆


wonderful. Twins really are special. They interact differently.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Dairy Queen but the sign says DQ!


awwwww!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I'm supposed to have a cap placed, but Michael woke me up at 5:00 am and I was wide awake couldn't get back to sleep for a couple hours and then I couldn't wake up in time so rescheduled again..:shock:


how frustrating.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Have just caught up with all the overnight comments, dinner is ready, log burner being stroppy but I will win. Will sit down now and read the paper then get on with zebras. Here are the giraffes. The finished article doesn't look too bad although the patches are a bit tight but I'm not doing them again. See you later. xx


they are brilliant. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Helo girls. At last I'm home. Its been a strange day, but never mind. All I WILL say is that somewhere salong the day Ive ended up with 3 wheelchairs......Ive just got a beauty. 8month old. under guarantee, Got the receipt for $225. and them man has sold it to us for $50 and given us the receipt. DH had also put a bid in for a wheelchair and he won that!!! $10. Its a bit rough but he'd intended just using the wheels on the one I have. The one I have is torn a bit and a bit tatty but we only got it from a charity shop.Its served its purpose.
> 
> I went in the drawer to write Margaret a birthday card and realised I only had Christmas cards. So I gave her a hug instead with her birthday prezzies. Shes just back from Spain and HER husband had been casusing a scene in the airport, the same as my DH did too. They just dont like being told what to do. DH was warned by me before we went, that I wasnt putting up with it this time and thst I'd not go again with him. He was good as gold when WENT to the states but coming back he was a s*d !!!!! he always has to cause attention to us. Im so embarrassed when he starts. Hes just like Victor Meldrew off One Foot in the Grave.....


Oh dear. Why do men get like that when they get older. So tetchy.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


We all know you love him really.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


Having to keep his head up like that must be exhausting.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just tidied up my e-mails and deleted 999+...Im sure I'll have deleted more than I should have.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a god morning. Ive unpacked two holiday bags (havent started on the cases apart from removing dirty washing) and sorted pills out and prepared dinner and washed 2 loads of clothes. I'm now going to have an hour before I make the lunch.
> 
> I havent opened the post yet from when we were away. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has pressure washed the wheelchair he bought and is putting it up for sale! Or so he says.
> 
> Whatever you are doing make sure you're happy today.


the first thing I always do when I get home is read all my mail. But I hate leaving cases unpacked.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


he looks so soft and cuddly. You do love your bunnies.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> the first thing I always do when I get home is read all my mail. But I hate leaving cases unpacked.


I honestly couldnt care less. I think Im a demestocally challenged person.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive just tidied up my e-mails and deleted 999+...Im sure I'll have deleted more than I should have.


probably! You cant have checked them all. That's a lot.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I honestly couldnt care less. I think Im a demestocally challenged person.


Nonsense. Your house is immaculate. I never invite anyone into mine. I gave up years ago. I only empty the cases as there is no room for them.


----------



## SaxonLady

I went to London yesterday, to our WRACA AGM. That was pretty boring, but it was at the Victory Services Club, and we all got cream teas. I don't know how many they thought they were feeding, but it was amazing. Sandwiches, scones with butter or cream and jam, cream cakes galore, though the fruit cake was mostly given a miss. I even brought some home for DH. I t was nice meeting up with friends again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Today I got sad news. One of my Worthing ladies stopped coming to our meetings about 18 months ago when her mind started going and she couldn't cope. Today we heard that she had died in a nursing home on Mothers Day, with her family around her.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. Why do men get like that when they get older. So tetchy.


I think they don't want to accept they are older even though their bodies are telling them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I honestly couldnt care less. I think Im a demestocally challenged person.


I never have been domesticated. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Evening all, I'm late today but have dropped in now and again. Seeing stripes at the moment, one zebra finished but the other one is headless. Still should get finished soon, then I might do penguins. The weather has been lovely today and my greenhouse is now back in one piece after all the wind, must start thinking about planting my seeds. Hope you all had a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## Islander

Aw cute bunny Grandma Susan! I had 3 outside rabbits when my kids were younger, hubby built them a beautiful hutch with lots of room. When one was remaining after 10 yrs I brought him into the house and he settled in with the dogs and cats beautifully. He used his own litter box like the kitties and had a crate he slept in at night. Had the run of the house when I could supervise. He was a good rabbit, very clean, and I called him "Raisin Bun"


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Nonsense. Your house is immaculate. I never invite anyone into mine. I gave up years ago. I only empty the cases as there is no room for them.


I'm like you Saxy, don't have too many people into my home either but the few that do come, come to see me not my house. I can find the imperfections in my house but my company says it's quaint and cozy... and that's all that matters! You take me the way I am warts and all !


----------



## jinx

I found a yarn, new to me, to use in my twiddle muffs. It is Red Heart Boutique Fur. It is so soft and cuddly that I find myself "petting it." Thought maybe someone else would like to check it out. http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-fur
p.s. cheaper at Walmart


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm like you Saxy, don't have too many people into my home either but the few that do come, come to see me not my house. I can find the imperfections in my house but my company says it's quaint and cozy... and that's all that matters! You take me the way I am warts and all !


I am exactly the same way.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I found a yarn, new to me, to use in my twiddle muffs. It is Red Heart Boutique Fur. It is so soft and cuddly that I find myself "petting it." Thought maybe someone else would like to check it out. http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-fur
> p.s. cheaper at Walmart


I like that. I have a similar one in multi coloured purple, very soft. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I like that. I have a similar one in multi coloured purple, very soft. Xx


I haven't seen that one. It looks really soft.


----------



## jinx

Somehow it does not surprise me that you have multi colored purple. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> I like that. I have a similar one in multi coloured purple, very soft. Xx


----------



## jinx

It is sooo soft. I also tested it and it does not shed, which is a good thing.


Miss Pam said:


> I haven't seen that one. It looks really soft.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is sooo soft. I also tested it and it does not shed, which is a good thing.


Oh, that is a good thing.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Somehow it does not surprise me that you have multi colored purple. ;^)


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


He looks so cuddly!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wishing you calm seas, plenty of sunshine (and food) and a nice rest. xx


And ditto from me too! xx 😇


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It must be a guy thing as you say. Hub was meek in public but loud in the car or in the RV so one day I'd had it and I rolled down the windows in the car and said loudly as my too low voice allows. "well he's yelling again" . He didn't like the attention so he shut up. So when he got loud in the RV I opened the door and said loudly "let the neighbors know". Worked! Once he was like that driving home from the next state and I pulled over and told him to get out of my car. Poor mom got upset. She talked me into waiting for him to catch up to the car and get in. It takes a lot to get me mad but if I'm mad it's not pretty. I miss him but I never liked his big voice! The few times he was being embarrassing I'd just hold my hands behind my back and look at him with a puzzled look. People saw I was just a bystander so nothing for me to be embarrassed about.


Oh Jolly, I would really love to meet you; I think anyone on an outing with you, would have a wonderful time! You have a wonderfully different way of dealing with things that might leave others (of a different personality) fairly well bemused!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not coming to Australia again. :lol: :lol:


hahahha - I live here, and fortunately, what ever is in the winds, or the waters here, never caught up with me 😆, but it did almost catch one of my sisters 😲😲😲

There are a lot of twins in the town, and surrounding areas, near me, but I don't know how many there are, so I am going to see if I can find out. I know there was about 3 other sets of twins born around the time the dynamic duo were born.

DD4 did try to begin a Twins Group, so that the mums of twins who were feeling overwhelmed, and a failure as a mum, could meet, and possibly become friends, and also exchange ideas that might prove helpful, and also learn (and share) strategies that have worked for other mums of twins.

Unfortunately the group didn't work, because there was nowhere that they could have a regular booking, that didn't leave her out of pocket because of the fees of the facility.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


Is that your very own Mr A, or did someone else slip into his place on the plane! He could fit into the deep country of some regions in Australia, and the USA, I think, especially with that hat! 😆😆

On the other hand, he could be going to help someone, by working on their farm!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


A cat after my own heart! I have been told, on the odd occasion, that my heart and soul are feline. 😂😂


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> You got a good bargain there.


Definitely did!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a god morning. Ive unpacked two holiday bags (havent started on the cases apart from removing dirty washing) and sorted pills out and prepared dinner and washed 2 loads of clothes. I'm now going to have an hour before I make the lunch.
> 
> I havent opened the post yet from when we were away. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has pressure washed the wheelchair he bought and is putting it up for sale! Or so he says.
> 
> Whatever you are doing make sure you're happy today.


I thought he bought the wheelchair for you!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


He is such a cute BIG bunny, will he be acting as Easter Bunny this year? 😆


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> wonderful. Twins really are special. They interact differently.


They do, I cannot pick up one baby, without the other, otherwise we have a 15mo going ballistic, until she gets to be held be grandma as well! It is very fortunate that I still have the strength, and stability, to be able to do so (most of the time anyway), and they play so well together; until their big sisters come along, and try to control how they play!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. Why do men get like that when they get older. So tetchy.


My DH hasn't reached that stage yet, but I have a feeling that it might be closer than I think it is! If he does get tetchy, then I tell him that it is about time he took his bike out for a run .............. he always comes back in a much better frame of mind! xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive just tidied up my e-mails and deleted 999+...Im sure I'll have deleted more than I should have.


I have to do that, very soon, otherwise I think my gadgets will crash! 😲😲


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I honestly couldnt care less. I think Im a demestocally challenged person.


There are many people who would be diagnosed with that, if it was actually a recognised disorder. I would be in the group with you! 😆😆


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> There are many people who would be diagnosed with that, if it was actually a recognised disorder. I would be in the group with you! 😆😆


Me, too!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Today I got sad news. One of my Worthing ladies stopped coming to our meetings about 18 months ago when her mind started going and she couldn't cope. Today we heard that she had died in a nursing home on Mothers Day, with her family around her.


Sorry for your loss Saxy, it was good that she had her family around her. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think they don't want to accept they are older even though their bodies are telling them.


I agree with that!😆


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Sorry for your loss Saxy, it was good that she had her family around her. xx


Ditto from me, Saxy. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm like you Saxy, don't have too many people into my home either but the few that do come, come to see me not my house. I can find the imperfections in my house but my company says it's quaint and cozy... and that's all that matters! You take me the way I am warts and all !


That is pretty much how I am also! There was one woman who used to bring her children around (I used to visit her, with my girls as well), on one of her visits, she commented on the untidiness of my home, because my dishes hadn't been done after breakfast and lunch ....... I only do my dishes once a day, and that is after the evening meal ......... my response to her statement was "You are either here to see me, or to criticise how I do my house work, and compare me to you. If you want to stay as my visitor, that is fine; but if you only came to pick on my style of housework, and think that it is not up to your standard; then you have two options -

1) You can do the work that you seem so concerned about:- or

2) You can take your children, and leave my untidy house!

She apologised, and never commented on my housework style again; ..... oh, and we remain friends for a while, until the family moved away!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> crafterwantabe come back and visit again. I find this section calm, caring, and relaxing.


Aaawwwww thank you!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a god morning. Ive unpacked two holiday bags (havent started on the cases apart from removing dirty washing) and sorted pills out and prepared dinner and washed 2 loads of clothes. I'm now going to have an hour before I make the lunch.
> 
> I havent opened the post yet from when we were away. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has pressure washed the wheelchair he bought and is putting it up for sale! Or so he says.
> 
> Whatever you are doing make sure you're happy today.


Today is my Dads birthday and I got him an iPad he was happy......so I was happy....hope you were too!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> That is pretty much how I am also! There was one woman who used to bring her children around (I used to visit her, with my girls as well), on one of her visits, she commented on the untidiness of my home, because my dishes hadn't been done after breakfast and lunch ....... I only do my dishes once a day, and that is after the evening meal ......... my response to her statement was "You are either here to see me, or to criticise how I do my house work, and compare me to you. If you want to stay as my visitor, that is fine; but if you only came to pick on my style of housework, and think that it is not up to your standard; then you have two options -
> 
> 1) You can do the work that you seem so concerned about:- or
> 
> 2) You can take your children, and leave my untidy house!
> 
> She apologised, and never commented on my housework style again; ..... oh, and we remain friends for a while, until the family moved away!


I do the same thing so I don't blame you, my house my not be the cleanest but it has a lot of love in it and I personally think that is more important!


----------



## binkbrice

We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but I think the sun is trying to come out. It was a nice spring day yesterday and even the sun had a bit of warmth in it.
> 
> SIL has just stopped by with the gks and now they have gone off to the cinema and will be back here for lunch.
> 
> Yesterday I started a small lapghan using up some chunky wool and trying a ripple stitch. And I have just found a site that has pages and pages of crochet books!!! Like I need more books, but on the other hand. :thumbup:
> 
> Londy hope you are now relaxing on your cruise and are having wonderful weather. xx
> 
> Polly I just love your stories. xx
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you lots. xxxx


My married life has been one story after another . Wish it had stayed boring as for the first 35 single years. 
You can neverrrr have too many books. The newer ones are so creative..dropped stitches, new yarns, you know. I found the iPad store has free books but not as exciting as books to purchase. On tv Daniel Amen wrote a book about how learning new things ( like knitting patterns?) changes the brain as he sees on brain scans and changed brain leads to less Alzheimers and longer life...he says. I got his book, two coloring books, a cat mystery series first. A journal with prompts and a spiritual book on gratitude and positive thinking which I desperately need. 
..oh dear, I need to change my brain >>>misplaced the mystery book. It will surface soon as I tidy the area where I was working. I've also done 2/3 of a hat a while ago and can't find the pattern to finish it. Ooooogrrrrr!
My friend is coming to stay with another friend for 3 days. I'm happy to meet them for dinner and a visit a store with pretty things I dont want and can't afford. I am just tired right now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you all later.

Love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


And a good morning to you and everyone. The sun is now shining and I have a horrible feeling we might be cutting lawns today if it is dry enough. Himself has done the sun terrace so we can see out of the window! but the rest desperately needs doing. Hopefully he will say it is too wet yet. Number one penguin is started but have a feeling not much will get done on him/her this afternoon as it takes about two hours to do the grass with us both cutting. I get the sit-on mower :lol: See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny spring morning. Ive just been watching the woodpecker eating the nuts in the yard. We have two. male and female. 

Its S and B today and my mouth is starting again.If it gets worse I'll have to go back to see my Dentist. I feel we could be on first name terms, Ive seen so much of her.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> That is pretty much how I am also! There was one woman who used to bring her children around (I used to visit her, with my girls as well), on one of her visits, she commented on the untidiness of my home, because my dishes hadn't been done after breakfast and lunch ....... I only do my dishes once a day, and that is after the evening meal ......... my response to her statement was "You are either here to see me, or to criticise how I do my house work, and compare me to you. If you want to stay as my visitor, that is fine; but if you only came to pick on my style of housework, and think that it is not up to your standard; then you have two options -
> 
> 1) You can do the work that you seem so concerned about:- or
> 
> 2) You can take your children, and leave my untidy house!
> 
> She apologised, and never commented on my housework style again; ..... oh, and we remain friends for a while, until the family moved away!


Well said!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I do the same thing so I don't blame you, my house my not be the cleanest but it has a lot of love in it and I personally think that is more important!


I so agree with you!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you and everyone. The sun is now shining and I have a horrible feeling we might be cutting lawns today if it is dry enough. Himself has done the sun terrace so we can see out of the window! but the rest desperately needs doing. Hopefully he will say it is too wet yet. Number one penguin is started but have a feeling not much will get done on him/her this afternoon as it takes about two hours to do the grass with us both cutting. I get the sit-on mower :lol: See you later. xx


Have fun! I've used one of those mowers & it was fun but probably not if I HAD to use it. Still it saves on pushing! Have fun with your penguins!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny spring morning. Ive just been watching the woodpecker eating the nuts in the yard. We have two. male and female.
> 
> Its S and B today and my mouth is starting again.If it gets worse I'll have to go back to see my Dentist. I feel we could be on first name terms, Ive seen so much of her.


Have a good day, sorry about your tooth, my sympathies!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from sunny Lndon. I've just realised I have not been outside the house since last Wednesday, I'm going to get out later. Have kept in because of the bruises on my face but I'm just yellow now. My friend had a fall last week & hurt her face so I may go to see her & we can compare our bruises! I finished the last piece of the cardigan I have been making for myself. I'm loving the look of it but it does look big, think I will pin it together & measure it. If it's too big you will hear me shout from where you are!!


----------



## jinx

That is awful.


binkbrice said:


> We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


----------



## jinx

Morning from gray gloomy and rainy U.S. I love the sun and will not see it for a few days. However, it is warming up and that is a good thing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning to you. Have you tried steering with your knees so you could knit while you mow?


Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you and everyone. The sun is now shining and I have a horrible feeling we might be cutting lawns today if it is dry enough. Himself has done the sun terrace so we can see out of the window! but the rest desperately needs doing. Hopefully he will say it is too wet yet. Number one penguin is started but have a feeling not much will get done on him/her this afternoon as it takes about two hours to do the grass with us both cutting. I get the sit-on mower :lol: See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you get the problems fixed with your mouth. Nothing worse than a toothache.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny spring morning. Ive just been watching the woodpecker eating the nuts in the yard. We have two. male and female.
> 
> Its S and B today and my mouth is starting again.If it gets worse I'll have to go back to see my Dentist. I feel we could be on first name terms, Ive seen so much of her.


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear the bruising is starting to disappear from your face. Here is hoping your cardigan is the right size.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. I've just realised I have not been outside the house since last Wednesday, I'm going to get out later. Have kept in because of the bruises on my face but I'm just yellow now. My friend had a fall last week & hurt her face so I may go to see her & we can compare our bruises! I finished the last piece of the cardigan I have been making for myself. I'm loving the look of it but it does look big, think I will pin it together & measure it. If it's too big you will hear me shout from where you are!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 4'c (39'F). Raining and windy all night and this morning. The time change was yesterday. Yesterday was a right-off. I didn't get half the things done that I wanted. It was a good day to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. I've just realised I have not been outside the house since last Wednesday, I'm going to get out later. Have kept in because of the bruises on my face but I'm just yellow now. My friend had a fall last week & hurt her face so I may go to see her & we can compare our bruises! I finished the last piece of the cardigan I have been making for myself. I'm loving the look of it but it does look big, think I will pin it together & measure it. If it's too big you will hear me shout from where you are!!


I hope it fits.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny spring morning. Ive just been watching the woodpecker eating the nuts in the yard. We have two. male and female.
> 
> Its S and B today and my mouth is starting again.If it gets worse I'll have to go back to see my Dentist. I feel we could be on first name terms, Ive seen so much of her.


We have started getting a downy woodpecker. I told mum that they like peanut butter so she threw out a piece of toast with peanut butter on it. The crows got that. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you and everyone. The sun is now shining and I have a horrible feeling we might be cutting lawns today if it is dry enough. Himself has done the sun terrace so we can see out of the window! but the rest desperately needs doing. Hopefully he will say it is too wet yet. Number one penguin is started but have a feeling not much will get done on him/her this afternoon as it takes about two hours to do the grass with us both cutting. I get the sit-on mower :lol: See you later. xx


I hope you can get the cutting done quickly. That sounds like our old property. We used to have 2 riding mowers and it took the whole afternoon. The problem was the hills and all the bushes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My married life has been one story after another . Wish it had stayed boring as for the first 35 single years.
> You can neverrrr have too many books. The newer ones are so creative..dropped stitches, new yarns, you know. I found the iPad store has free books but not as exciting as books to purchase. On tv Daniel Amen wrote a book about how learning new things ( like knitting patterns?) changes the brain as he sees on brain scans and changed brain leads to less Alzheimers and longer life...he says. I got his book, two coloring books, a cat mystery series first. A journal with prompts and a spiritual book on gratitude and positive thinking which I desperately need.
> ..oh dear, I need to change my brain >>>misplaced the mystery book. It will surface soon as I tidy the area where I was working. I've also done 2/3 of a hat a while ago and can't find the pattern to finish it. Ooooogrrrrr!
> My friend is coming to stay with another friend for 3 days. I'm happy to meet them for dinner and a visit a store with pretty things I dont want and can't afford. I am just tired right now.


It sounds like you have a pile of interesting books.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


ugg We're forecast to have rain for a couple more days yet. I hope you get a break so you can get it fixed. At least it wasn't in the centre of a room.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I do the same thing so I don't blame you, my house my not be the cleanest but it has a lot of love in it and I personally think that is more important!


We have a dishwasher. All the dirty dishes sit in the dishwasher and get washed overnight because our dishwasher is a noisy one.
Also 6 cats. Lots of dust bunnies and hair balls. This time of the year, I could vacuum each of the cats and still end up with hair everywhere. I should have a sign on the door, "If you are alergic to cats, don't open the door!"


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Today is my Dads birthday and I got him an iPad he was happy......so I was happy....hope you were too!


Happy birthday to your Dad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My DH hasn't reached that stage yet, but I have a feeling that it might be closer than I think it is! If he does get tetchy, then I tell him that it is about time he took his bike out for a run .............. he always comes back in a much better frame of mind! xx


It's good that he has a "cure".


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Today is my Dads birthday and I got him an iPad he was happy......so I was happy....hope you were too!


Happy birthday to your dad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> hahahha - I live here, and fortunately, what ever is in the winds, or the waters here, never caught up with me 😆, but it did almost catch one of my sisters 😲😲😲
> 
> There are a lot of twins in the town, and surrounding areas, near me, but I don't know how many there are, so I am going to see if I can find out. I know there was about 3 other sets of twins born around the time the dynamic duo were born.
> 
> DD4 did try to begin a Twins Group, so that the mums of twins who were feeling overwhelmed, and a failure as a mum, could meet, and possibly become friends, and also exchange ideas that might prove helpful, and also learn (and share) strategies that have worked for other mums of twins.
> 
> Unfortunately the group didn't work, because there was nowhere that they could have a regular booking, that didn't leave her out of pocket because of the fees of the facility.


There's a twins group in the town where I work. There is a statistically higher occurence of twins there, they think due to the ironworks at the south end of town.

Did she try contacting the churchs? The churchs here will rent out their basements for a small fee for social groups. And they have washrooms and kitchens.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I do the same thing so I don't blame you, my house my not be the cleanest but it has a lot of love in it and I personally think that is more important!


So do I. At that stage of my life, I used to do the housework after the kids were in bed, and I only had 2 kids then, and was a lot younger.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


That is not a good thing to happen, hope it doesn't cost too much!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I found a yarn, new to me, to use in my twiddle muffs. It is Red Heart Boutique Fur. It is so soft and cuddly that I find myself "petting it." Thought maybe someone else would like to check it out. http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-fur
> p.s. cheaper at Walmart


I had some of that from Zellers before it closed. It is very pettable.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm like you Saxy, don't have too many people into my home either but the few that do come, come to see me not my house. I can find the imperfections in my house but my company says it's quaint and cozy... and that's all that matters! You take me the way I am warts and all !


Quaint and cozy is the kind that I like visiting.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Today I got sad news. One of my Worthing ladies stopped coming to our meetings about 18 months ago when her mind started going and she couldn't cope. Today we heard that she had died in a nursing home on Mothers Day, with her family around her.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> the first thing I always do when I get home is read all my mail. But I hate leaving cases unpacked.


I need the cases to store yarn.  They get emptied right away.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive just tidied up my e-mails and deleted 999+...Im sure I'll have deleted more than I should have.


Important ones will get resent.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


I want to cuddle Ollie.
He'd make a great easter bunny.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


That's the natural place for a cat.
Mine wrestle over the sun spots all the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late.
I'm going to blame it on the time change 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm like you Saxy, don't have too many people into my home either but the few that do come, come to see me not my house. I can find the imperfections in my house but my company says it's quaint and cozy... and that's all that matters! You take me the way I am warts and all !


mine is quaint, cosy and CLUTTERED!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Sorry for your loss Saxy, it was good that she had her family around her. xx


Thanks Judy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Saxy. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Losing friends is very much a part of getting older.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny spring morning. Ive just been watching the woodpecker eating the nuts in the yard. We have two. male and female.
> 
> Its S and B today and my mouth is starting again.If it gets worse I'll have to go back to see my Dentist. I feel we could be on first name terms, Ive seen so much of her.


How lovely to have a pair of woodies. Maybe you'll have little ones later.

I think you should see the dentist ; better yet try a different one.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. I've just realised I have not been outside the house since last Wednesday, I'm going to get out later. Have kept in because of the bruises on my face but I'm just yellow now. My friend had a fall last week & hurt her face so I may go to see her & we can compare our bruises! I finished the last piece of the cardigan I have been making for myself. I'm loving the look of it but it does look big, think I will pin it together & measure it. If it's too big you will hear me shout from where you are!!


I would love to see the two of you comparing bruises. Mine's bigger. Yes, but mine's more colourful. Have fun!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have started getting a downy woodpecker. I told mum that they like peanut butter so she threw out a piece of toast with peanut butter on it. The crows got that. :roll:


That wouldn't worry me. I love crows. They are so intelligent.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry for your loss.


thanks Nitzi.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I need the cases to store yarn.  They get emptied right away.


I never thought of that. I wouldn't want to go away and have to disturb the yarn.


----------



## SaxonLady

it's a brilliant sunny day here today. Catch you all later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning to you. Have you tried steering with your knees so you could knit while you mow?


Have tried steering like that, it doesn't work too well, if we had a perfectly flat and level lawn it might work, at the moment there are no murmurings from the chair next to me about it, all I've had so far is, 'it looks like we should be outside but it's cold' so I might get away with today. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that he has a "cure".


Wish mine did.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


Have fun! I'm off this morning for a weaving class (we'll be using table looms to learn the process). The class is for about 3 hours today and another 3 on Friday. Should be fun! 

We survived our wind storm yesterday. It really was windy! Had gust in our are up to 45mph. Lots of areas without power. Our lights flickered a lot and actually lost power for about 2 seconds, but that's it. I feel really lucky! 

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Well said!


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Have a good day, sorry about your tooth, my sympathies!


Mine, too, Susan! This has been going on way too long. I sure hope she can figure it out for you soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. I've just realised I have not been outside the house since last Wednesday, I'm going to get out later. Have kept in because of the bruises on my face but I'm just yellow now. My friend had a fall last week & hurt her face so I may go to see her & we can compare our bruises! I finished the last piece of the cardigan I have been making for myself. I'm loving the look of it but it does look big, think I will pin it together & measure it. If it's too big you will hear me shout from where you are!!


Oh, I hope it fits!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


Oh, I hope you can get fixed soon and not too much damage has been done.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> ugg We're forecast to have rain for a couple more days yet. I hope you get a break so you can get it fixed. At least it wasn't in the centre of a room.


We've had rain for at least 16 or 17 days straight (not all day every day, mind you, but wet nonetheless). We're supposed to start being dryer on Wednesday. So looking forward to that!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Pam. Losing friends is very much a part of getting older.


I know, but it can still be difficult. Sending you comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> We have started getting a downy woodpecker. I told mum that they like peanut butter so she threw out a piece of toast with peanut butter on it. The crows got that. :roll:


Hehehe :-D


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> mine is quaint, cosy and CLUTTERED!


Saxy I have some clutter too, I just renamed it "my organizing area's"! But alas, life keeps getting in the way and Spring is here so to heck with organizing, lifes too short to waste on the small stuff.


----------



## Islander

Were headed for a week of sunshine, and the hills are beautiful with new snow. Going to be a tough day, forgot they are working on the water system for the village. So not a drop right now... the porridge pot is going to harden like cement and I only have enough water for one cup of tea..... agony!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> We have to get our roof fixed as it has sprung a leak in our closet, new roof new closet ceiling uuuggghh and it has been pouring rain for days!


Nothing worse than having a leak, and it always seems to be raining when this happens... feel for you!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> My married life has been one story after another . Wish it had stayed boring as for the first 35 single years.
> You can neverrrr have too many books. The newer ones are so creative..dropped stitches, new yarns, you know. I found the iPad store has free books but not as exciting as books to purchase. On tv Daniel Amen wrote a book about how learning new things ( like knitting patterns?) changes the brain as he sees on brain scans and changed brain leads to less Alzheimers and longer life...he says. I got his book, two coloring books, a cat mystery series first. A journal with prompts and a spiritual book on gratitude and positive thinking which I desperately need.
> ..oh dear, I need to change my brain >>>misplaced the mystery book. It will surface soon as I tidy the area where I was working. I've also done 2/3 of a hat a while ago and can't find the pattern to finish it. Ooooogrrrrr!
> My friend is coming to stay with another friend for 3 days. I'm happy to meet them for dinner and a visit a store with pretty things I dont want and can't afford. I am just tired right now.


I love books too Polly, my weakness, book shelves all over the house. We have Chapters here where you can get books discounted for very good buys and the shipping is free if you buy over $25. Even on a fixed income I still sneak in a new one now and then. :mrgreen:
I also am an avid user of the library several times a week, this way I get to see what is worth buying. Hope you get second wind and enjoy window shopping with your friends!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> So do I. At that stage of my life, I used to do the housework after the kids were in bed, and I only had 2 kids then, and was a lot younger.


I have spurts... start at one end of the house and by the time I get back to the beginning it needs to be done again. Never ending battle, I'm starting to become impressed with a minimalist type of living but I have so many hobbies I might as throw that out the window!


----------



## Islander

Chris hope you start to feel chipper soon. Grandma Susan nothing like a nagging tooth hope your dentist can make you happy again. xox to you both.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girlfriends. It has taken 40 mins to get on line tonight. My pc had to update itself. I am not the most patient person in the world so I've been a bit fed up. I gave up and went to the loo then when I came back it was done.

Ive been to S and B and we had a little buffet because there were 2 birthdays. I also knitted a baby sleeve so Ive only got the right side to do now. I think Ive been on with it 3 mths or there abouts. I'll catch up now and I hope youve all had a good day.

.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you get the problems fixed with your mouth. Nothing worse than a toothache.


I call it toothache but its really gum ache, Ive probably got another gum infection. I cant keep getting these.


----------



## jinx

Others suggested seeing someone new to help with your problem. A reoccurring infection needs to be taken seriously.


grandma susan said:


> I call it toothache but its really gum ache, Ive probably got another gum infection. I cant keep getting these.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I love books too Polly, my weakness, book shelves all over the house. We have Chapters here where you can get books discounted for very good buys and the shipping is free if you buy over $25. Even on a fixed income I still sneak in a new one now and then. :mrgreen:
> I also am an avid user of the library several times a week, this way I get to see what is worth buying. Hope you get second wind and enjoy window shopping with your friends!


I love the library knitting/ crochet/quilt/art books but so far if I loved the book then I found it in a store and bought it. I'm a bit of a book/pattern/magazine addict. 
I'm still waiting for my friend. They told her where to get the bus (three people, same wrong info ) and now she is coming on a later bus. We will meet for dinner instead of lunch do I'll miss my meeting. 
I saw there is a diet group and was excited to join but it's Thursdays when our movie dinner group meets. 
I found the kitty mystery I'd misplaced...Murder Past Due by Miranda James. I haven't read it yet. It's a cat in the stacks mystery. Now I'm trying to find the library book I Am by Joel Osteen. Too many tote bags!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I call it toothache but its really gum ache, Ive probably got another gum infection. I cant keep getting these.


Dad use to rinse he mouth with warm salt water for gum problem. Have you ever done that? Did it help? I hope (I honestly was going to say "get to the root of the problem" when I realized it wasn't a good choice of words) but realy I hope you stop the hurting. I have a terrible fear of dentists and suffered for years from a broken tooth befor I went to a dentist. Only went because I wanted to correct it before starting to teach. Poor dentist. I fainted in the chair a lot. He had smelling salts in his pocket. Once he charged out before my appointment. I thought he'd gotten sick of me but the receptionist explained his wife was having their baby and he was off to the delivery room. He was so handsome but very sarcastic, in a cute way.i was young and naive. He once said something to me about now id be able to do French kissing and i didnt know what that was.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you have a pile of interesting books.


If only I could read snd knit at the same time. I know books on tapes is possible but reading from the book is what I enjoy. Especially with kitty or dog.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> We have a dishwasher. All the dirty dishes sit in the dishwasher and get washed overnight because our dishwasher is a noisy one.
> Also 6 cats. Lots of dust bunnies and hair balls. This time of the year, I could vacuum each of the cats and still end up with hair everywhere. I should have a sign on the door, "If you are alergic to cats, don't open the door!"


My former sister in law had a st. Bernard. One of her children opened the door to her family room and there were tumble weed type rolls of hair from the dog. She was annoyed with the kids but I just thought it was interesting how it was formed.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it fits.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you have a pile of interesting books.


I always say going to a craft store or book store is like taking a wino to a liquor store.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Quaint and cozy is the kind that I like visiting.


Mom said Italian families ask friends into the kitchen to visit but others into the parlor. 
Funny the clean house/visiter came up because i told friend here I'm not asking friend from out of town to see my house because I've boxes, piles, and bags all over. If she insists she won't get invited anyway. My knee hurts, I woke with skull hurting perhaps arthritis or I slept wrong, then son was playing (he's 27) grrr and snapped his fingers near my ear ( he says behind my head) and I got an ear ache and headache from the pain. Felt like when you are driving thru a high place and your ears feel odd til they 'pop'.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Others suggested seeing someone new to help with your problem. A reoccurring infection needs to be taken seriously.


I agree with Jinx on this, Susan. You shouldn't continue to get them. Not at all good for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Mom said Italian families ask friends into the kitchen to visit but others into the parlor.
> Funny the clean house/visiter came up because i told friend here I'm not asking friend from out of town to see my house because I've boxes, piles, and bags all over. If she insists she won't get invited anyway. My knee hurts, I woke with skull hurting perhaps arthritis or I slept wrong, then son was playing (he's 27) grrr and snapped his fingers near my ear ( he says behind my head) and I got an ear ache and headache from the pain. Felt like when you are driving thru a high place and your ears feel odd til they 'pop'.


I hope you're feeling better now, Polly! Sending you some warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Had a great time today at my weaving class. We learned all kinds of things. We're making a scarf. I'll take a photo and post it later. We go back Friday and find out how to get it all off the loom and finished up. Great fun!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Had a great time today at my weaving class. We learned all kinds of things. We're making a scarf. I'll take a photo and post it later. We go back Friday and find out how to get it all off the loom and finished up. Great fun!


Looking forward to seeing your fun scarf!! :-D


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, have you got a zebra poem made up yet? :lol:


A zebra looks like a horse
But much more versatile of course
She might dress in white with black
Or dress in black with white
And either is perfectly alright.
When going out at night.


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> A zebra looks like a horse
> But much more versatile of course
> She might dress in white with black
> Or dress in black with white
> And either is perfectly alright.
> When going out at night.


That's great, Polly!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> It is a great little song!


Thank you. They are great little giraffes


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> This is what I have to put up with. Now tell me hes sane.


You are a cute couple. Sane can be boring.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Had a great time today at my weaving class. We learned all kinds of things. We're making a scarf. I'll take a photo and post it later. We go back Friday and find out how to get it all off the loom and finished up. Great fun!


Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that he has a "cure".


It is, and I can actually have a bit of time to myself, so that I can do some sorting and disposal, if my energy levels decide to cooperate with me! 😉


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There's a twins group in the town where I work. There is a statistically higher occurence of twins there, they think due to the ironworks at the south end of town.
> 
> Did she try contacting the churchs? The churchs here will rent out their basements for a small fee for social groups. And they have washrooms and kitchens.


The fees were the main problems, DD always seemed to be left with the payment of any excess left, after the others had paid a certain amount. Noone ever thought to ask if the amount they put towards the fees, and she didn't feel good about asking them to put a little more towards the amount, and if there was only a small number of people went to the group, that meant that there was more money owed to the fees; so she decided to discontinue the group! They really needed somewhere that would donate the facility, and thE women in the group could make sure that everything was left clean and tidy.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late.
> I'm going to blame it on the time change
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day also.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun! I'm off this morning for a weaving class (we'll be using table looms to learn the process). The class is for about 3 hours today and another 3 on Friday. Should be fun!
> 
> We survived our wind storm yesterday. It really was windy! Had gust in our are up to 45mph. Lots of areas without power. Our lights flickered a lot and actually lost power for about 2 seconds, but that's it. I feel really lucky!
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


One of the ladies from my fibre group had her table loom with her, last time we met. The loom was set up, and ready to spin, when it was discovered that one of the pieces seemed to be made incorrectly. The owner of the loom was to contact the manufacturer, and ask for advice on what to do about the item.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> A zebra looks like a horse
> But much more versatile of course
> She might dress in white with black
> Or dress in black with white
> And either is perfectly alright.
> When going out at night.


That is excellent, does it take you very long to put these little ditties together?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> A zebra looks like a horse
> But much more versatile of course
> She might dress in white with black
> Or dress in black with white
> And either is perfectly alright.
> When going out at night.


Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


----------



## grandma susan

It seems to have been raining in the night. Everywhere is damp. We cant have two days the same. 

Over 60's today.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for my early morning smile. It amazes me how great your animals are and how quickly you can make them.


Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are expecting overcast skies today with warm temperatures. I would love the sun, but warm is good. I spent part of yesterday on the deck knitting. Love being able to do that again after a long winter. Neighbors tend to amble over to see what I am knitting and we have a nice visit.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> A zebra looks like a horse
> But much more versatile of course
> She might dress in white with black
> Or dress in black with white
> And either is perfectly alright.
> When going out at night.


That's brilliant Polly, you are soooooooooooo clever. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it back yesterday.

Had fun with Creative Chaos in the morning and some of us have booked to do a freeform crochet workshop in June.

Spent the afternoon reclaiming my craft room as Bentley has decided that our bed is his bed! He actually helped me move things and didn't seem to be bothered by a lot of rustling bags. He also came to say hello to the ladies at CC, but is still nervous of any strange or sudden sounds.

I am off out to lunch with the coven today to a rather nice restaurant overlooking a lake.

I will go back and check up on what I have missed. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


They are so cute, how many more pairs of animals do you have to do?


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> The fees were the main problems, DD always seemed to be left with the payment of any excess left, after the others had paid a certain amount. Noone ever thought to ask if the amount they put towards the fees, and she didn't feel good about asking them to put a little more towards the amount, and if there was only a small number of people went to the group, that meant that there was more money owed to the fees; so she decided to discontinue the group! They really needed somewhere that would donate the facility, and thE women in the group could make sure that everything was left clean and tidy.


If it is a small group could they not take it in turns to meet in one another houses? That's what we do with a lot of our groups.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun! I'm off this morning for a weaving class (we'll be using table looms to learn the process). The class is for about 3 hours today and another 3 on Friday. Should be fun!
> 
> We survived our wind storm yesterday. It really was windy! Had gust in our are up to 45mph. Lots of areas without power. Our lights flickered a lot and actually lost power for about 2 seconds, but that's it. I feel really lucky!
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


One of the girls at Creative Chaos brought a shetland scarf she had made on her loom. It was her first attempt at weaving and I must say it was really impressive. I'll post a photo later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Saxy I have some clutter too, I just renamed it "my organizing area's"! But alas, life keeps getting in the way and Spring is here so to heck with organizing, lifes too short to waste on the small stuff.


My crxaft room is way beyond cluttered. We have been given about 5 sacks of knitting wool so now I have to find a home for it before I wind it into small balls for twiddle muffs.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry for your loss.


from me to Saxy x


----------



## PurpleFi

Lisa, your little puppy is so cute and belated happy birthday to your Dad. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Chris, I hope your mouth is feeling easier now and the bruising is going down. Have you taken arnica? xx

Susan, I do hope you get your mouth sorted out soon. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a couple of photos......


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There have been spits of rain being thrown at the window by the wind. Another grey day.
Yesterday was interesting. Most of the computers at work were down from the power outage on the weekend. The day went fast.
My knitting didn't go as well. I ended up taking out all the rows that I did because I couldn't find an extra stitch.
Oh well. Tonight is Knit Night. I'll see how many extra stitches I can add tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos......


Nice work. Did you felt roving?

Bentley looks very attentive. And cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My crxaft room is way beyond cluttered. We have been given about 5 sacks of knitting wool so now I have to find a home for it before I wind it into small balls for twiddle muffs.


What's a craft room? ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


And the animals keep marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah!


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Had a great time today at my weaving class. We learned all kinds of things. We're making a scarf. I'll take a photo and post it later. We go back Friday and find out how to get it all off the loom and finished up. Great fun!


It's wonderful to learn new things, crafts or techniques especially. It keeps the brain working 
I've never had room for a loom.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Mom said Italian families ask friends into the kitchen to visit but others into the parlor.
> Funny the clean house/visiter came up because i told friend here I'm not asking friend from out of town to see my house because I've boxes, piles, and bags all over. If she insists she won't get invited anyway. My knee hurts, I woke with skull hurting perhaps arthritis or I slept wrong, then son was playing (he's 27) grrr and snapped his fingers near my ear ( he says behind my head) and I got an ear ache and headache from the pain. Felt like when you are driving thru a high place and your ears feel odd til they 'pop'.


Keep an eye on that earache and headache. That's how my ear infections start.
Our old house was surrounded by a lot of houses that had country kitchens. These kitchens were so big that they had chesterfields in them as well as everything necessary for making meals, and huge tables. Usually there was a wood stove to one side. They were always cosy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I always say going to a craft store or book store is like taking a wino to a liquor store.


That's like me in the yarn store. DD knows now to just leave me alone to pet the prettys.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They are so cute, how many more pairs of animals do you have to do?


I think the answer to that is however many I want. I will probably carry on until I'm ready to throw it out the widow and then call it a day. I've been sewing up the ravens, the instructions for the feel are:- cast on 4, cast off. sew cast on and off tog. fold in half and sew on body. Try doing that with just 4 stitches, but I will win even if they don't look like claws, they WILL have feet.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I hope it fits!


It was too short!! Did you hear me scream. So I've ripped it back to below the armhole shaping so & start again. I have never had so much trouble with anything before. I paid a lot for the yarn otherwise it would be in the bin. On the plus side my DH said it looked OK which is praise from him!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun! I'm off this morning for a weaving class (we'll be using table looms to learn the process). The class is for about 3 hours today and another 3 on Friday. Should be fun!
> 
> We survived our wind storm yesterday. It really was windy! Had gust in our are up to 45mph. Lots of areas without power. Our lights flickered a lot and actually lost power for about 2 seconds, but that's it. I feel really lucky!
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


Hope that storm passes. Have fun at your classes, hope you learn lots! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


I love those penguins. sssoooooo cute


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Nice work. Did you felt roving?
> 
> Bentley looks very attentive. And cute.


The lady using the roving was doing needle felting. Bentley was watching a squirrel. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> What's a craft room? ;-)


I'll be able to show you soon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the answer to that is however many I want. I will probably carry on until I'm ready to throw it out the widow and then call it a day. I've been sewing up the ravens, the instructions for the feel are:- cast on 4, cast off. sew cast on and off tog. fold in half and sew on body. Try doing that with just 4 stitches, but I will win even if they don't look like claws, they WILL have feet.


I did owls feet like that. X


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


Just gorgeous :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Took over 3 hours as we talked so much.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the coven. Took over 3 hours as we talked so much.


Three hours doesn't sound long at all


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It seems to have been raining in the night. Everywhere is damp. We cant have two days the same.
> 
> Over 60's today.


It has been so nice here today we sat outside in the sun when I met up with my ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it back yesterday.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos in the morning and some of us have booked to do a freeform crochet workshop in June.
> 
> Spent the afternoon reclaiming my craft room as Bentley has decided that our bed is his bed! He actually helped me move things and didn't seem to be bothered by a lot of rustling bags. He also came to say hello to the ladies at CC, but is still nervous of any strange or sudden sounds.
> 
> I am off out to lunch with the coven today to a rather nice restaurant overlooking a lake.
> 
> I will go back and check up on what I have missed. xxxx


I hope your lunch was as good and sunny as mine.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> from me to Saxy x


caught with thanks


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> It was too short!! Did you hear me scream. So I've ripped it back to below the armhole shaping so & start again. I have never had so much trouble with anything before. I paid a lot for the yarn otherwise it would be in the bin. On the plus side my DH said it looked OK which is praise from him!


I added to my grandsons by fitting a lifeline through just above the bottom ribbing, cutting off the ribbing and knitting downwards, adding more then ribbing. You cannot see the join.


----------



## jinx

I have done that a few times. Amazing how easy it is and how well it works. I was really surprised I could not see the difference because you are working in the opposite direction.


SaxonLady said:


> I added to my grandsons by fitting a lifeline through just above the bottom ribbing, cutting off the ribbing and knitting downwards, adding more then ribbing. You cannot see the join.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow hidden talent :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are zebras and penguins.


Well done, Barny! They look great!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> It seems to have been raining in the night. Everywhere is damp. We cant have two days the same.
> 
> Over 60's today.


They said on the news this morning that we've had 42.5 inches of rain since October 1st - that's 16.06 more than normal. We broke the all time record which was 41.2 for the period October 1st to March 31st and we'll still have more rain this month. No wonder we're all feeling so soggy!  It isn't raining this morning, though, so I at least got a good walk in!

Enjoy your Over 60's! 

xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it back yesterday.
> 
> Had fun with Creative Chaos in the morning and some of us have booked to do a freeform crochet workshop in June.
> 
> Spent the afternoon reclaiming my craft room as Bentley has decided that our bed is his bed! He actually helped me move things and didn't seem to be bothered by a lot of rustling bags. He also came to say hello to the ladies at CC, but is still nervous of any strange or sudden sounds.
> 
> I am off out to lunch with the coven today to a rather nice restaurant overlooking a lake.
> 
> I will go back and check up on what I have missed. xxxx


Enjoy your lunch out today. It sounds really nice.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos......


Great photos! I can see why you have so much fun with your Creative Chaos group. Bentley looks very intent on what he's seeing outside.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's wonderful to learn new things, crafts or techniques especially. It keeps the brain working
> I've never had room for a loom.


It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm

Having fun with it so far.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day, too, Nitzi! And, have lots of fun tonight at your Knit Night.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> It was too short!! Did you hear me scream. So I've ripped it back to below the armhole shaping so & start again. I have never had so much trouble with anything before. I paid a lot for the yarn otherwise it would be in the bin. On the plus side my DH said it looked OK which is praise from him!


So sorry it was too short! But, it's great you got praise from DH. I know how critical they can be about things sometimes!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Three hours doesn't sound long at all


No, it's a good length of time for a real visit!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Three hours doesn't sound long at all


Sounds like us all when we met in Greenwich!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> Having fun with it so far.


That's looking good, would love to have a go at that. I remember my uncle bought me a weaving loom when I was about 8, I loved it.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> Having fun with it so far.


Wow that is amazing. So in the first lesson did you learn how to set it all up too? Were you able to chose your yarns?


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> That's looking good, would love to have a go at that. I remember my uncle bought me a weaving loom when I was about 8, I loved it.


I'm finding it a lot of fun.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Wow that is amazing. So in the first lesson did you learn how to set it all up too? Were you able to chose your yarns?


Yes and yes. There are only three of us on the class and the instructor is great.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha

Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.

DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries. 

I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> Having fun with it so far.


It looks fascinating xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha
> 
> Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.
> 
> DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries.
> 
> I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


I definitely would not ho shopping at 7pm. Hafe you arranged to see thedentidt again? Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I definitely would not ho shopping at 7pm. Hafe you arranged to see thedentidt again? Xx


No.no no no no...All the times Ive been I'm sick of it.....I'll give it a few more days. I keep saying this....


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha
> 
> Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.
> 
> DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries.
> 
> I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


Sounds like a good day other than the sore mouth and your DH being in a mood. I wouldn't want to go shopping at 7 p.m. either! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It looks fascinating xxx


I think you would absolutely love it! You can be as creative with it as you can possibly imagine and you are very good at that!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I think you would absolutely love it! You can be as creative with it as you can possibly imagine and you are very good at that!  xxxooo


It really does sound lovely. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> ugg We're forecast to have rain for a couple more days yet. I hope you get a break so you can get it fixed. At least it wasn't in the centre of a room.


This is true but I did have some electronics sitting in the floor so hopefully they will still work! :shock:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> ugg We're forecast to have rain for a couple more days yet. I hope you get a break so you can get it fixed. At least it wasn't in the centre of a room.


This is true but I did have some electronics sitting in the floor so hopefully they will still work! :shock:


----------



## jinx

I know you are totally frustrated with having to go back to the dentist time and time again. It is so dangerous to let dental problems go. I have to take antibiotics before getting my teeth cleaned as the bacteria from the teeth can go right to the heart. Please rethink your decision.


grandma susan said:


> No.no no no no...All the times Ive been I'm sick of it.....I'll give it a few more days. I keep saying this....


----------



## Islander

Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur! 

Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties. 
Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures? 
Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!

Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox

I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


That's so great you're able to do that gor your mom. I'm sure she really appreciates it.

Yes, this is a fun process. Really looking forward to taking it off the loom and seeing my finished product.  Great photo of your raging creek. We've had such a lot of rain! Susan, listen to these ladies and make that appointment ASAP. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming.  Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


Oh I love that!


----------



## binkbrice

It was a lovely day here even though I didn't step foot outside it was 79F it got really warm in the house!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Being very busy sunbathing...


He is photogenic!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> olly bunny


So cute....fur looks luxurious. Darling face.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


Those stargazer lilies are lovely, hope they all produce loads of flowers. You mum seems very sensible giving up driving.

Yes it is a tiny orchid that I have, I've had it for years and every year it throws up some lovely flowers that last for ages. I also have a passion for african violets.

I love your photo,do you use a special effect on your camera to get the water looking like that? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> It was a lovely day here even though I didn't step foot outside it was 79F it got really warm in the house!


That sounds really warm. We were going to visit some gardens today to see the daffodils, but it's ot very warm at all so we will go to a garden centre instead. Hope your leak has been sorted out. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its a bit wet and misty. We are on school pick up tonight.


----------



## jinx

It is great your mom is taking it well to give up driving. Does not seem fair that seniors be required to use a computer as that is a test of computer use not their ability to drive. I am sure it would be much harder for her if she did not have you to play chauffeur. Good for you.


Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It is great your mom is taking it well to give up driving. Does not seem fair that seniors be required to use a computer as that is a test of computer use not their ability to drive. I am sure it would be much harder for her if she did not have you to play chauffeur. Good for you.


Good morning Jinx, I agree computers can be quite scary and what do they have to do with driving a car. How are you this morning.


----------



## jinx

Oh boo hoo, my ear is starting to ache. Great grands are just getting over ear infections. We worked hard to teach them to share, but we did not mean germs. Nothing really to complain about. Will get antibiotics today. Do not want to make my hearing any worse than it already is.
I missed my morning picture of our mascot. How is he this a.m? How are you?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jinx, I agree computers can be quite scary and what do they have to do with driving a car. How are you this morning.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh boo hoo, my ear is starting to ache. Great grands are just getting over ear infections. We worked hard to teach them to share, but we did not mean germs. Nothing really to complain about. Will get antibiotics today. Do not want to make my hearing any worse than it already is.
> I missed my morning picture of our mascot. How is he this a.m? How are you?


So sorry you hav ear ache, hope it clears soon.

Bentley has gad me playing with him and now he's sitying on the stairs lookin ffor trouble.


----------



## PurpleFi

Finished a little lapghan last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Drizzly now, but we are getting thunderstorms by lunchtime. Green things are trying to get through the old leaves in the garden. It's spring.

Knit Night was fun last night. DD even had the 2nd half of her knitting lesson. One lady brought in really thick cookies with choc chips and cinnamon in them.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Finished a little lapghan last night.


Very nice. That will keep someone's knees warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you hav ear ache, hope it clears soon.
> 
> Bentley has gad me playing with him and now he's sitying on the stairs lookin ffor trouble.


He looks like he's ready for more.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh boo hoo, my ear is starting to ache. Great grands are just getting over ear infections. We worked hard to teach them to share, but we did not mean germs. Nothing really to complain about. Will get antibiotics today. Do not want to make my hearing any worse than it already is.
> I missed my morning picture of our mascot. How is he this a.m? How are you?


Get that taken care of right away.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It was a lovely day here even though I didn't step foot outside it was 79F it got really warm in the house!


It didn't get that warm outside here, but it was warm enough that the heaters at work couldn't compensate and it was TOO warm inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


I've been chauffeur for a long time now. I spend most of the weekend running errands. Mum will drive around town but any driving outside of Port Hope, I do.
Nice picture. I know it has something to do with shutter speed, but I've never been able to get my pictures to do that. Water levels are high here too. The ditch at the south end of my subdivision has become a river. It even has ducks on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


I have a bottle of Wild Strawberry extract in the cabinet. I was wondering why it was there. Thanks for that.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> This is true but I did have some electronics sitting in the floor so hopefully they will still work! :shock:


Oh Oh electronics and rain don't mix.
I hope you get that leak fixed soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> No.no no no no...All the times Ive been I'm sick of it.....I'll give it a few more days. I keep saying this....


Find another dentist. This shouldn't cause you pain for so long.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha
> 
> Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.
> 
> DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries.
> 
> I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


Some of the stores here are having late shopping hours. I just don't feel like moving after supper.
It sounds like you need antibiotics now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> You have a great day, too, Nitzi! And, have lots of fun tonight at your Knit Night.  xxxooo


We did.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> Having fun with it so far.


I'll have to have a look at that.
If I got a loom, it would end up in the basement. With my sewing machines, and my Bond knitting machine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> They said on the news this morning that we've had 42.5 inches of rain since October 1st - that's 16.06 more than normal. We broke the all time record which was 41.2 for the period October 1st to March 31st and we'll still have more rain this month. No wonder we're all feeling so soggy!  It isn't raining this morning, though, so I at least got a good walk in!
> 
> Enjoy your Over 60's!
> 
> xxxooo


That sounds really soggy. I hope you get a break soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I added to my grandsons by fitting a lifeline through just above the bottom ribbing, cutting off the ribbing and knitting downwards, adding more then ribbing. You cannot see the join.


You are braver than I. It took a lot of hand holding from the instructor to get me to cut a steek!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be able to show you soon. Xx


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
I need to pull bins to the curb for the men to pick up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Islander

A good morning to all... really early 4:00 a.m. Driving Miss Daisy takes a lot out of me and I was exhausted by the time I returned home. Actually I have been going back and forth an hours drive either way since 2010. Only recently have I cut days from 3 per week to 1 as I worry about DH being alone now while I am gone. He is always in the back of my mind. Eventually I know I will have to take help such as home nurses as I don't think there's enough in me to keep up a quality of care that both require and not burn out.. One day at a time though for now. 
Purplefi, Nitzi is right. The soft water effect is from having a very slow shutter speed 1/30 of a second. You need your camera on a tripod for this. I have been known to actually get in the creek for a good shot!
I also envy your green thumb, I have never been able to make my orchids flower again, I am good with violets though. You take such beautiful photos of Bentley, he always looks different in everyone!
We get sunshine today so I know the Mr. and I are going to try the scooter. I think he imagines it's a miniature ATV! 
My allergies up 100 % now that Spring has started, perhaps that is why I'm up early... A great day to all, hope sunshine comes your way. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha
> 
> Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.
> 
> DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries.
> 
> I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


My DH likes shopping after 7 pm. I won't go with him. He gets all the bargains and I never know what's coming home.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you hav ear ache, hope it clears soon.
> 
> Bentley has gad me playing with him and now he's sitying on the stairs lookin ffor trouble.


He's a chameleon! Blends in with whatever carpet he is on.


----------



## SaxonLady

Been to the airport today with DH. Now to get on with some work. Or knot!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you hav ear ache, hope it clears soon.
> 
> Bentley has gad me playing with him and now he's sitying on the stairs lookin ffor trouble.


I agree with Polly...photogenic :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Had fun at the garden centre. Got some bits snd pieces for Bentley. Also got a lovely orchid for only £4.99.

Singing group this evening and Bentley has been helping sort some music out, NOT!,


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi everyone, I've been awful lonely today as we have had no internet all day, so now have tons to catch up on, so will read through and comment as I go along. At least I had longer for knitting so have finished my pigs and started on my giant tortoises. So off now to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds really warm. We were going to visit some gardens today to see the daffodils, but it's ot very warm at all so we will go to a garden centre instead. Hope your leak has been sorted out. xxx


I am pleased to report that our daffodils have eventually started to open, we have two out in the front and a few at the back. Hope the others hurry up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He's a chameleon! Blends in with whatever carpet he is on.


Yes I noticed that as well, he looks really grey in this picture but darker in others. He's a chameleon cat. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I noticed that as well, he looks really grey in this picture but darker in others. He's a chameleon cat. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And your lapghan looks great, too, Purple.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> If it is a small group could they not take it in turns to meet in one another houses? That's what we do with a lot of our groups.


I did suggest that to DD, she didn't want to do that; she has had some bad experiences with that option. I think she also got too busy with her business also.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos......


The top photo looks very interesting, and Bentley has a great place for surveying the yard!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There have been spits of rain being thrown at the window by the wind. Another grey day.
> Yesterday was interesting. Most of the computers at work were down from the power outage on the weekend. The day went fast.
> My knitting didn't go as well. I ended up taking out all the rows that I did because I couldn't find an extra stitch.
> Oh well. Tonight is Knit Night. I'll see how many extra stitches I can add tonight.


I am having that type of fun, with a blanket for one of my dgd's - I am making it from the centre out, and am now on the second incarnation of it. I am actually learning new crochet stitches while I am making it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's like me in the yarn store. DD knows now to just leave me alone to pet the prettys.


"My Precious" - Gollum ....... from "The Lord of the Ring" Trilogy.

I am jealous ..... I don't have access to any yarn shops, so I just have to play with the yarns, and fibres, in my stash! 😊


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It was too short!! Did you hear me scream. So I've ripped it back to below the armhole shaping so & start again. I have never had so much trouble with anything before. I paid a lot for the yarn otherwise it would be in the bin. On the plus side my DH said it looked OK which is praise from him!


Men always find just the right words to say, when things are going wrong; don't they?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> They said on the news this morning that we've had 42.5 inches of rain since October 1st - that's 16.06 more than normal. We broke the all time record which was 41.2 for the period October 1st to March 31st and we'll still have more rain this month. No wonder we're all feeling so soggy!  It isn't raining this morning, though, so I at least got a good walk in!
> 
> Enjoy your Over 60's!
> 
> xxxooo


WOW ..... that is a lot of rain, I think we would have a massive flood, if we got that much rain where I live! I live in the driest state, in the driest Continent; but we do get a bit extra rain, but only very rarely. 😐

A few days ago, we were forcast a major downpour in the region; but we got a bit of rain (6 drops maximum), while the country north of me, was flooded from the rains!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It doesn't take up much room. Here's a photo of what I've got going on. It's sitting on the coffee table in the living room. We need to be finished with our weaving by class on Friday and ready to learn how to take it off and finish it. The style we are doing is called Saori weaving. Here's a link to http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> Having fun with it so far.


That is a cute little loom, I haven't seen one like that. I am not enjoying the Inkle Loom, or the weaving. So I am going to try and re-sell it! I have done a bit of practice on it, but it is not something that is intriguing my brain, so the loom needs to be with someone who will use it.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> You have a great day, too, Nitzi! And, have lots of fun tonight at your Knit Night.  xxxooo


Ditto from me!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. M<y little lady helper has been today and we had a good gossip. She also worked. haha
> 
> Went to Over 60's and didnt do a lot. Won $2 and Mary (a friend) gave me a pkt of biscuits because I didnt win anything in the raffle.
> 
> DH has a bit of a strop on (in a mood) because I dont want to go shopping at 7pm for groceries.
> 
> I dont seem to be getting any e-mails or gmailes through since Sunday.I now have an ulcer in my mouth. Apart from all that nothings changed....


You can have some of mine, because I am getting far too many! I sometimes think that I will disconnect my email address; but then I would miss important messages from my friends! 😊 😆


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I definitely would not ho shopping at 7pm. Hafe you arranged to see thedentidt again? Xx


I wouldn't either; and DH knows better than to suggest it also!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> No.no no no no...All the times Ive been I'm sick of it.....I'll give it a few more days. I keep saying this....


Just don't Lea e it too long, please! You don't want it to get any worse than it is now! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I know you are totally frustrated with having to go back to the dentist time and time again. It is so dangerous to let dental problems go. I have to take antibiotics before getting my teeth cleaned as the bacteria from the teeth can go right to the heart. Please rethink your decision.


I agree, wholeheartedly with Jinx (it feels so strange, spelling Jynx with an I, instead of a y, but hey! diversity is good, isn't it. 😆😆😆)


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds really warm. We were going to visit some gardens today to see the daffodils, but it's ot very warm at all so we will go to a garden centre instead. Hope your leak has been sorted out. xxx


Not yet and last night at 3am it hailed marble sized hail I thought the house was being destroyed the racket it made!

And today is DD's 19th birthday!


----------



## binkbrice

My Christmas cactus is blooming again! So pretty! DH told me to give it water but not touch it since I have a black thumb... :shock:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Not yet and last night at 3am it hailed marble sized hail I thought the house was being destroyed the racket it made!
> 
> And today is DD's 19th birthday!


Happy birthday to your DD.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming again! So pretty! DH told me to give it water but not touch it since I have a black thumb... :shock:


So is mine, ot seems to flower sporadically throughout the year.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks lovely out but is still a bit cold.

This morning Bentley seems to have an nvisible friend who he is chasing all round the house.

Had fun singing last night, we are learning some new songs and I've ended up doing the descant bit in one and singing alto in another!

We might go out later today to a lovely garden. Depends on how warm it is later.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to your DD.


What she said. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just typed quite a bit and then I found out we had moved. I cant keep up!!!!! Hope you are all well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Found somewhere new to sit....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive just typed quite a bit and then I found out we had moved. I cant keep up!!!!! Hope you are all well.


We are now being moved every two minutes, but still well over page 100. Wish they'd just take us back to page 1 and start again. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning, what an exciting time for him as he explores all the nooks and crannies of his forever home.
If you do not hear from me for the rest of the day it is because I blew away in the strong wind we are experiencing. Brrr.


PurpleFi said:


> Found somewhere new to sit....


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning, what an exciting time for him as he explores all the nooks and crannies of his forever home.
> If you do not hear from me for the rest of the day it is because I blew away in the strong wind we are experiencing. Brrr.


Stay safe and knit. He managed to open a door and found a whole new area to investigate.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY 

to all who celebrate. Mr. P has Irish ancestors.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to put some washing on as someone wants to sit on my chair. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:36 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Yesterday at suppertime we had a thunderstorm blow through with hail, high winds and lightning. The wind was so strong it blew over some houses under construction to the west of Toronto.
I had to frog part of DD's hat for her. I started tinking at first but she had several rows that had to go so I took out all the markers and the needle and started ripping. I think she only started breathing when I put the needles back in.   It was Briggs and Little 100% wool and she was knitting with a needle that was 2 sizes smaller so it was pretty stiff. I knew I wouldn't have any problems with it doing anything unexpected. She had been doing decreases during Knit Night and had not being paying attention. All's well now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Off to put some washing on as someone wants to sit on my chair. xx


Bentley wants the pre-warmed chair


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning, what an exciting time for him as he explores all the nooks and crannies of his forever home.
> If you do not hear from me for the rest of the day it is because I blew away in the strong wind we are experiencing. Brrr.


We've got those winds again today. Another thunderstorm expected this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks lovely out but is still a bit cold.
> 
> This morning Bentley seems to have an nvisible friend who he is chasing all round the house.
> 
> Had fun singing last night, we are learning some new songs and I've ended up doing the descant bit in one and singing alto in another!
> 
> We might go out later today to a lovely garden. Depends on how warm it is later.


I have little dots of green under the pine trees at the back. That's my garden at the moment.
I hope you get to the garden later.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My Christmas cactus is blooming again! So pretty! DH told me to give it water but not touch it since I have a black thumb... :shock:


Ours had buds and was ready to bloom when mum knocked it off it's stand and broke the centre out of it. It took a couple of weeks before it looked happy again. I don't think we will have blooms for a while now.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Not yet and last night at 3am it hailed marble sized hail I thought the house was being destroyed the racket it made!
> 
> And today is DD's 19th birthday!


Happy birthday to your DD.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You can have some of mine, because I am getting far too many! I sometimes think that I will disconnect my email address; but then I would miss important messages from my friends! 😊 😆


I love the "Rules" feature on my email. "If the message contains <this> delete it" Cleans out a lot of email that I don't need to read.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ditto from me!


Thanks, we did have a good night. Lots of laughs and good cookies that one of the ladies brought in.
And some knitting


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> "My Precious" - Gollum ....... from "The Lord of the Ring" Trilogy.
> 
> I am jealous ..... I don't have access to any yarn shops, so I just have to play with the yarns, and fibres, in my stash! 😊


I need to get you here and set you loose in Romni Wools in Toronto. I'll come looking for you when it's time to eat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am having that type of fun, with a blanket for one of my dgd's - I am making it from the centre out, and am now on the second incarnation of it. I am actually learning new crochet stitches while I am making it.


It's always good to try new stitches.
When you are finished with that one, try
http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/sophies-universe-cal-2015/sophies-universe-cal-2015-information/
She has lots of pictures for the stitches in her blanket, and you can make it as large or small as you want and it still looks good.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go. Actually I'm late. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get you here and set you loose in Romni Wools in Toronto. I'll come looking for you when it's time to eat.


I'll come and help. It's a fantastic yarn store, best to take supplies (food) as it is huge xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Not yet and last night at 3am it hailed marble sized hail I thought the house was being destroyed the racket it made!
> 
> And today is DD's 19th birthday!


Happy Birthday to your DD!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Found somewhere new to sit....


Funny guy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We are now being moved every two minutes, but still well over page 100. Wish they'd just take us back to page 1 and start again. xx


Or at least 10. We don't need all these pages moving with us. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning, what an exciting time for him as he explores all the nooks and crannies of his forever home.
> If you do not hear from me for the rest of the day it is because I blew away in the strong wind we are experiencing. Brrr.


Stay safe. That's what we had late last week and over the weekend. Today we are having a lovely sunny (but chilly at the moment) day. Got my morning walk in and it was wonderful!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY
> 
> to all who celebrate. Mr. P has Irish ancestors.


Happy St. Patrick's Day from me, too. I've got loads of Irish ancestors.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:36 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Yesterday at suppertime we had a thunderstorm blow through with hail, high winds and lightning. The wind was so strong it blew over some houses under construction to the west of Toronto.
> I had to frog part of DD's hat for her. I started tinking at first but she had several rows that had to go so I took out all the markers and the needle and started ripping. I think she only started breathing when I put the needles back in.   It was Briggs and Little 100% wool and she was knitting with a needle that was 2 sizes smaller so it was pretty stiff. I knew I wouldn't have any problems with it doing anything unexpected. She had been doing decreases during Knit Night and had not being paying attention. All's well now.


Glad you're safe and also that you got her hat sorted out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's always good to try new stitches.
> When you are finished with that one, try
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/sophies-universe-cal-2015/sophies-universe-cal-2015-information/
> She has lots of pictures for the stitches in her blanket, and you can make it as large or small as you want and it still looks good.


What a wonderful blanket pattern!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and help. It's a fantastic yarn store, best to take supplies (food) as it is huge xxxx


Me, too. It's a wonderful store to get lost in!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful blanket pattern!


I had a look too, it's fantastic xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girl. Yesterday I found 2 ulcers in my mouth very cloe together. I went to the chemist and got some Bonjela. I felt like it was taking the pain away. Today its been a lot better. Ive still got a tooth that aches and I PROMISE if I cant get these pains away over the weekend I shall seek help. My dentist has done such good work on my teeth, making me smile again and I know she'd be annoyed if I was suffering. Im just a coward.

Today we went to a garden centre and had a wonderful lunch, also I found some white aubretia whichIve been looking for for about a year. 

Its been sunny again today but tomorrow we are supposed to have all that mist again. We had a temp of 6C today while scotland had 19C.

DH has got my e-mails working again. I love that man !!!!!! (today anyway hahaha)


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girl. Yesterday I found 2 ulcers in my mouth very cloe together. I went to the chemist and got some Bonjela. I felt like it was taking the pain away. Today its been a lot better. Ive still got a tooth that aches and I PROMISE if I cant get these pains away over the weekend I shall seek help. My dentist has done such good work on my teeth, making me smile again and I know she'd be annoyed if I was suffering. Im just a coward.
> 
> Today we went to a garden centre and had a wonderful lunch, also I found some white aubretia whichIve been looking for for about a year.
> 
> Its been sunny again today but tomorrow we are supposed to have all that mist again. We had a temp of 6C today while scotland had 19C.
> 
> DH has got my e-mails working again. I love that man !!!!!! (today anyway hahaha)


Sounds like a great day, Susan! Glad you're getting the pain of the mouth ulcers under control (I get them, too, and they really aren't a lot of fun). I hope the toothache gets better, too.  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Men always find just the right words to say, when things are going wrong; don't they?


Sometimes!!!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Not yet and last night at 3am it hailed marble sized hail I thought the house was being destroyed the racket it made!
> 
> And today is DD's 19th birthday!


Hope your DD had a great birthday.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around. I have been to my voluntary job this morning, it was busy. This afternoon they had a memorial celebration for a volunteer who had been there for over 25 years. He died recently, he will be missed as he was such a character. Tomorrow is our anniversary, only 38 years. DH said I could choose where I would like to go for a nice lunch, I think he meant local.. We are going, weather permitting, down to the coast not sure where though, well he did say I could choose!!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Today was my day to get my Mom all set up for the week, off to the Drs for her and small shop for groceries after. As a treat she bought me a package of large Stargazer Lilies to plant in the garden, one of my favourite lilies! She is giving up driving as now she is required to go for a drivers exam and testing. She saw my Dad fail the test when it was his turn as half of it was on computer and it put the scare into her. All considering she's taking it better than I thought she would, and I now have inherited her car and have become her chauffeur!
> 
> Some people are just natural poets... Jollypolly your one of them! I love your ditties.
> Barny your ark animals are so beautiful, do you ever knit other types of animals, like sea creatures?
> Purplefi what a wonderful life you have given Bentley, the photo of him sitting amounst the african violets is charming. Is that a purple orchid I see? Did you bring it back into flower yourself?
> Pam your scarf is so cheery and colourful! When you get to block or full it, it will take on a life of its own and be lovely. Aren't those tiny looms fun!
> 
> Know what works well for mouth ulcer's Grandma Susan, Wild Strawberry Extract! The tannic acid in it heals them up very well. The extract we get from the pharmacy here sort of has a caramel flavour. Jinx is right Grandma Susan your mouth can cause problems with the rest of your body, and we want you right as rain again! xox
> 
> I took a photo of the little creek close by, with all the rain we've had it's raging. Wishing you all a good night!


OMG ...... that is beautiful, it takes me back to when my parents were living on their small farm, before they moved back into the town they grew up in. They had a creek flowing through their property, not far from the house yard, and the grandchildren played in it whenever they stayed with them. Their creek had nowhere near as much greenery around it, as the one near you, but there were still a nice lot of trees growing along the banks. I am unable to post a photo, as I never did get a photo. 😯


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It was a lovely day here even though I didn't step foot outside it was 79F it got really warm in the house!


You will need to cool your house down soon! D you have airconditioner, as well as heaters?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Finished a little lapghan last night.


That is very nice, and also looks like it would be nice and warm!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Drizzly now, but we are getting thunderstorms by lunchtime. Green things are trying to get through the old leaves in the garden. It's spring.
> 
> Knit Night was fun last night. DD even had the 2nd half of her knitting lesson. One lady brought in really thick cookies with choc chips and cinnamon in them.


They sound tasty! 😃


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'll have to have a look at that.
> If I got a loom, it would end up in the basement. With my sewing machines, and my Bond knitting machine.


It wouldn't get anything made, if it is in the basement! 😅😅


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Off to put some washing on as someone wants to sit on my chair. xx


Yes I've just done a couple loads of washing, now I have a load of ironing to do. :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around. I have been to my voluntary job this morning, it was busy. This afternoon they had a memorial celebration for a volunteer who had been there for over 25 years. He died recently, he will be missed as he was such a character. Tomorrow is our anniversary, only 38 years. DH said I could choose where I would like to go for a nice lunch, I think he meant local.. We are going, weather permitting, down to the coast not sure where though, well he did say I could choose!!


Happy Anniversary tomorrow to you and DH. Have a lovely lunch out tomorrow to celebrate it.  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Sometimes!!!


Yes sometimes, other times don't you wish they would just keep quiet?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Have actually managed to get the lawns cut, it was sunny and quite cold, so there I was trundling around in a thick gilet and bobble hat. Luckily no-one had a camera around.

Happy anniversary LondonChris, only six more to catch us up. lol. 

Shopping day tomorrow but will probably be on first thing before we go.

Will try and post some photos on Sat. need to catch up with raven, pigs and tortoises. Have started on sheep now. See you later, have a good evening. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from June or is wi-fi a bit difficult on board do you think?


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> OMG ...... that is beautiful, it takes me back to when my parents were living on their small farm, before they moved back into the town they grew up in. They had a creek flowing through their property, not far from the house yard, and the grandchildren played in it whenever they stayed with them. Their creek had nowhere near as much greenery around it, as the one near you, but there were still a nice lot of trees growing along the banks. I am unable to post a photo, as I never did get a photo. 😯


Judi, some of the best photos' I have are in my memory and my heart, and they are still clear as a bell! I'm glad you had a beautiful spot for your family to grow up around too. 
Very tired today, spent 5 hrs in ER with my mom who had a pnumovac's shot the day before at her Drs. and it turned into cellulitis. I did luck out, as having worked in the dept. years before the Dr. was willing to let me hang the I.V. meds at home for her myself saving driving down everyday and sitting in ER again for hours just to get a drip that takes less than 10 mins. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Judi, some of the best photos' I have are in my memory and my heart, and they are still clear as a bell! I'm glad you had a beautiful spot for your family to grow up around too.
> Very tired today, spent 5 hrs in ER with my mom who had a pnumovac's shot the day before at her Drs. and it turned into cellulitis. I did luck out, as having worked in the dept. years before the Dr. was willing to let me hang the I.V. meds at home for her myself saving driving down everyday and sitting in ER again for hours just to get a drip that takes less than 10 mins. Never a dull moment!


It's all go isn't it? You asked the other day whether I had done sea animals. One thing I did make for a friend's son was a sea creature throw, it is a redheart.com free pattern. You might like to have a look at it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Judi, some of the best photos' I have are in my memory and my heart, and they are still clear as a bell! I'm glad you had a beautiful spot for your family to grow up around too.
> Very tired today, spent 5 hrs in ER with my mom who had a pnumovac's shot the day before at her Drs. and it turned into cellulitis. I did luck out, as having worked in the dept. years before the Dr. was willing to let me hang the I.V. meds at home for her myself saving driving down everyday and sitting in ER again for hours just to get a drip that takes less than 10 mins. Never a dull moment!


Wishing your Mum better, great that you can see to her drip at home. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Judi, some of the best photos' I have are in my memory and my heart, and they are still clear as a bell! I'm glad you had a beautiful spot for your family to grow up around too.
> Very tired today, spent 5 hrs in ER with my mom who had a pnumovac's shot the day before at her Drs. and it turned into cellulitis. I did luck out, as having worked in the dept. years before the Dr. was willing to let me hang the I.V. meds at home for her myself saving driving down everyday and sitting in ER again for hours just to get a drip that takes less than 10 mins. Never a dull moment!


That's good you'll be able to take care of that for her at home.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Found somewhere new to sit....


He is looking after the dolls!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY
> 
> to all who celebrate. Mr. P has Irish ancestors.


So do I, but I missed the day!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:36 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Yesterday at suppertime we had a thunderstorm blow through with hail, high winds and lightning. The wind was so strong it blew over some houses under construction to the west of Toronto.
> I had to frog part of DD's hat for her. I started tinking at first but she had several rows that had to go so I took out all the markers and the needle and started ripping. I think she only started breathing when I put the needles back in.   It was Briggs and Little 100% wool and she was knitting with a needle that was 2 sizes smaller so it was pretty stiff. I knew I wouldn't have any problems with it doing anything unexpected. She had been doing decreases during Knit Night and had not being paying attention. All's well now.


Did she want the hat to be very stiff?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Bentley wants the pre-warmed chair


Mint likes the prewarmed seats also, if someone leaves the room and comes back later, Mint is always in their chair!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I love the "Rules" feature on my email. "If the message contains <this> delete it" Cleans out a lot of email that I don't need to read.


I wish mine had that on them, that would make my life so easy, as far as emails are concerned anyway. I am not real good at making decisions, but I think I have just seen an easy way to get rid of a LOT of emails, and stop so many being sent to me! 😆😆
So when I have finished catchIng up, I think I will delete some emails, and delegate most of them to SPAM, and also unsubscribe - and never subscribe to any sites again (maybe)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's always good to try new stitches.
> When you are finished with that one, try
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/sophies-universe-cal-2015/sophies-universe-cal-2015-information/
> She has lots of pictures for the stitches in her blanket, and you can make it as large or small as you want and it still looks good.


That is excellent, I think it is definitely on my to do list now!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and help. It's a fantastic yarn store, best to take supplies (food) as it is huge xxxx


It would be wonderful to get to Canada, & USA, at some point, will see how things go, in a few years time! 😊


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Sometimes!!!


Definitely only sometimes - the rest of the time, my DH refuses to comment!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around. I have been to my voluntary job this morning, it was busy. This afternoon they had a memorial celebration for a volunteer who had been there for over 25 years. He died recently, he will be missed as he was such a character. Tomorrow is our anniversary, only 38 years. DH said I could choose where I would like to go for a nice lunch, I think he meant local.. We are going, weather permitting, down to the coast not sure where though, well he did say I could choose!!


He just left it wide open, didn't he?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've just done a couple loads of washing, now I have a load of ironing to do. :thumbdown:


I don't iron, but the clothing gets hung in a way that allows the items to be wrinkle free, when I bring them inside. They are also put away in a way that does not allow wrinkles. 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary tomorrow to you and DH. Have a lovely lunch out tomorrow to celebrate it.  xxxooo


From me too!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have actually managed to get the lawns cut, it was sunny and quite cold, so there I was trundling around in a thick gilet and bobble hat. Luckily no-one had a camera around.
> 
> Happy anniversary LondonChris, only six more to catch us up. lol.
> 
> Shopping day tomorrow but will probably be on first thing before we go.
> 
> Will try and post some photos on Sat. need to catch up with raven, pigs and tortoises. Have started on sheep now. See you later, have a good evening. xx


Barney what is a gilet? I am thinking it is some type of coat - I think I will investigate! *OK, I have investigated*, and found a very good description on Wikipedia. It is what I thought, but is also so much more!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Judi, some of the best photos' I have are in my memory and my heart, and they are still clear as a bell! I'm glad you had a beautiful spot for your family to grow up around too.
> Very tired today, spent 5 hrs in ER with my mom who had a pnumovac's shot the day before at her Drs. and it turned into cellulitis. I did luck out, as having worked in the dept. years before the Dr. was willing to let me hang the I.V. meds at home for her myself saving driving down everyday and sitting in ER again for hours just to get a drip that takes less than 10 mins. Never a dull moment!


It gets like that, doesn't it! Before my parents, and DH's parents, died; I did a lot of travelling to visit, and check on the care conditions - to make sure everything was going the way it was supposed to.

My youngest sister and myself, almost kidnapped our father from a low care facility, in his home town; and moved him into my sisters home 300 km away; because there was something wrong, and no-one was believing my father. He was continually being told that everything was due to the aging process. He was finally diagnosed with Leukaemia (I think that is the one, anyway, my short term memory is shot due to medications) 😯😐


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I am having that type of fun, with a blanket for one of my dgd's - I am making it from the centre out, and am now on the second incarnation of it. I am actually learning new crochet stitches while I am making it.


Nitzy I've done the same over lost stitches!! So annoying. I love love love the description "spitz of rain". Love it! 
Xiang, this sample has a pretty stitch. I've gotten a free Downtin Abby pattern for a collar but I've given up. I can't read crochet patterns worth a darn. You are brave to learn new stitches.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Nitzy I've done the same over lost stitches!! So annoying. I love love love the description "spitz of rain". Love it!
> Xiang, this sample has a pretty stitch. I've gotten a free Downtin Abby pattern for a collar but I've given up. I can't read crochet patterns worth a darn. You are brave to learn new stitches.


Polly I also have great difficulty using written patterns, for both knitting and crochet. I find it much easier to use tne charted patterns, because I can see what the item that I am making, will look like.
If you have a look on YouTube, there are videos of almost anything that you want to learn. I will often find the stitch I want to do, but have trouble with the written instructions, and it is so easy to see how it is done on YouTube, and the video can be stopped and started, as you need!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That is a cute little loom, I haven't seen one like that. I am not enjoying the Inkle Loom, or the weaving. So I am going to try and re-sell it! I have done a bit of practice on it, but it is not something that is intriguing my brain, so the loom needs to be with someone who will use it.


Knowing when to let it go is wise. I tried psanky egg dying and now know it's not for me.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> So is mine, ot seems to flower sporadically throughout the year.


I have two. One flowered last week. The other has segments laying limp over the pot. Maybe I overwatered?


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girl. Yesterday I found 2 ulcers in my mouth very cloe together. I went to the chemist and got some Bonjela. I felt like it was taking the pain away. Today its been a lot better. Ive still got a tooth that aches and I PROMISE if I cant get these pains away over the weekend I shall seek help. My dentist has done such good work on my teeth, making me smile again and I know she'd be annoyed if I was suffering. Im just a coward.
> 
> Today we went to a garden centre and had a wonderful lunch, also I found some white aubretia whichIve been looking for for about a year.
> 
> Its been sunny again today but tomorrow we are supposed to have all that mist again. We had a temp of 6C today while scotland had 19C.
> 
> DH has got my e-mails working again. I love that man !!!!!! (today anyway hahaha)


I am glad you found your flower at last....and I had to laugh at your last comment! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> You will need to cool your house down soon! D you have airconditioner, as well as heaters?


Yes we do cause it gets hot here...not your hot...but our hot.....


----------



## jollypolly

It was an odd week. My out of town friend was here Mon.. Tues. left late Wed. We ate out those days. Met at a nice shop but my knees hurt so I has to go home after a bit. Todsy we went to get corned beef and cabbage plus Irish cream (I mistyped irish crime...glad i caught it) cheese cake. happy Saint Patty's Day to those who celebrate. Son said "10 Cloverfield Lane" was a pg13 movie and I like John Goodman so we went to see it. Wow! Quite a movie. Not what I expected. Went to the diner for desert after and chatted til they blinked the light..they were closing in 5 minutes. We didn't realize we'd been there so long.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Found somewhere new to sit....


He has the enthusiasm of youth!


----------



## Islander

Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!

Here is one of my latest elk photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sew n Sews here this morning. Will catch up later. Xxx

Hapoy birthday Angela xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


Wow! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from a beautiful sunny Wales. The sky is blue and there is some warmth in the sun. Perhaps Spring has finally come. Today anyway. Woke up to a hard frost, everywhere was white but is going now. Off shopping in a minute what a waste of sunshine, so will catch up later. xx


----------



## jinx

YouTube is great. For me looking at picture tutorial is helpful. Videos are either to fast or too slow for me. Did you watch a video where they play with the yarn for 2 minutes before they pick up a needle? Do you know you can slow the speed of a video?


Xiang said:


> Polly I also have great difficulty using written patterns, for both knitting and crochet. I find it much easier to use tne charted patterns, because I can see what the item that I am making, will look like.
> If you have a look on YouTube, there are videos of almost anything that you want to learn. I will often find the stitch I want to do, but have trouble with the written instructions, and it is so easy to see how it is done on YouTube, and the video can be stopped and started, as you need!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive made an appointment at the dentist in an hour. I cant stand this anymore. Hope you all have a good day. I'll probably be on anti biotics again.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary tomorrow to you and DH. Have a lovely lunch out tomorrow to celebrate it.  xxxooo


****urgent ******

Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

So sorry for all your pain. Glad you are getting help for yourself. Hope the treatment works quickly and gets rid of the problem for good.


grandma susan said:


> Ive made an appointment at the dentist in an hour. I cant stand this anymore. Hope you all have a good day. I'll probably be on anti biotics again.


----------



## jinx

Morning from the snowy state of Wi. Sigh, just yesterday I was outdoors with my hook enjoying a bit of sunshine. We have had mostly gray and rainy weather the last week, but snow is so unappreciated at this time of year.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


You get some wonderful photos Trish. I envy where you live.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> So sorry for all your pain. Glad you are getting help for yourself. Hope the treatment works quickly and gets rid of the problem for good.


Thankyou Jinx. Shewont take anything out today beause I'm on blood thinners. Ive had root canals and allsorts done. Ive now got ulcers. Im so sick of this. Im so nervous of the dentist and she is loveley . They usually have to give me a glucose tablet for the shakes. I feel so silly. 66!!!!


----------



## jinx

Thankfully I do not have any dental problems, at least right now. I can relate to being nervous. I have to force myself to go just to the hygienist for a cleaning. I think it has to do with the painful dental experiences of my past. In the olden days they just drilled without numbing it first. Glad you have a compassionate person caring for you.


grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Jinx. Shewont take anything out today beause I'm on blood thinners. Ive had root canals and allsorts done. Ive now got ulcers. Im so sick of this. Im so nervous of the dentist and she is loveley . They usually have to give me a glucose tablet for the shakes. I feel so silly. 66!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I get sun today.
I spent last night frogging. I found a project with wool that mum had brought back from Argentina. I had run of wool before I ran out of project. I purchased some more online but it was not the same and several people on Ravelry had said that the dye lots are vastly different. I had tried the alternating skeins but just wasn't happy with it, so I frogged it last night and I'll find a new pattern for that yarn.
I did find some needles in the bag that I had thought I had lost, so bonus.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Jinx. Shewont take anything out today beause I'm on blood thinners. Ive had root canals and allsorts done. Ive now got ulcers. Im so sick of this. Im so nervous of the dentist and she is loveley . They usually have to give me a glucose tablet for the shakes. I feel so silly. 66!!!!


I hope she can make you feel more comfortable. You've been in pain for too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


Nice photo.
That would be a surreal experience. The only time I've been somewhat close to elk, there was a male with his harem in a field down the road from our old house. It was slightly foggy and the male was whistling. Elk are really rare in this area. You're more likely to see deer. (Just before some stupid hunter shoots them.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum just pointed out that I'm late.
I'm quite happy to stay here and get caught up, but I should go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You are so wise to frog now. If you do not like it now you are not going to like it when it is finished. We do hate to frog though, don't we?


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to Dentists. I have 2 tereth that have to come out. She says my teeth are decaying rapidly. I have to go to get blood taken at the doctors on Monday because she thinks I could have diabetes. I dont think I have. I eat sugarfree sweets and sugarfree drinks. she has put some anaesthetic on my teeth. To help the pain for a while.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


What an experience! The closest I get to anything like that is I drive past the park near me here there are deers in an enclosure. I think this is quite a thing for London. Yesterday they were near the fence, beautiful creatures. You are lucky where you live. DId you take the photo?


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Jinx. Shewont take anything out today beause I'm on blood thinners. Ive had root canals and allsorts done. Ive now got ulcers. Im so sick of this. Im so nervous of the dentist and she is loveley . They usually have to give me a glucose tablet for the shakes. I feel so silly. 66!!!!


You're not silly. I used to get the shakes until my dentist told me always to eat before going. Mope you soon get your problems sorted.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. I'm supposed to be going out for the day & having lunch as its our anniversary, It ain't gonna happen! My DD & her boys came up as Little O had made us a card. Now Mr B is getting into a 'Tizz' sorting out car insurance etc. I know I told you I had lost my mobility award & my car would go. We were offered to buy the car which we have done, luckily we are able to do so. I feel so sorry for people like me who are having their vehicles taken away & don't have the funds to get get one. My DD said it was on the news about people with disability & the new system, Parliament are looking into it, a bit late! Well DH has put the paperwork away & wants to know if I'm ready to go out? Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


And ditto from me, must get up to speed on all these birthdays.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


Same from me too! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Ive made an appointment at the dentist in an hour. I cant stand this anymore. Hope you all have a good day. I'll probably be on anti biotics again.


The antibiotics will help for sure, must be very uncomfortable for you to make an urgent appointment. Wishing you relief soon Susan. xox Trish


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> What an experience! The closest I get to anything like that is I drive past the park near me here there are deers in an enclosure. I think this is quite a thing for London. Yesterday they were near the fence, beautiful creatures. You are lucky where you live. DId you take the photo?


Yep, I took the photo. 5 years ago we never had any elk and you never see a deer here. We are the last house in our village and they feel safe on our property, there are usually anywhere between 15- 20 in our yard. Because of logging the elk are losing their natural environment, pushing them into populated areas. No one seems to care, just have to get those logs to China. :-(

Hope you have a very happy day on your Anniversary Chris!


----------



## Islander

What are you making out of the Argentina yarn Nitzi? Hard when you can't get the same dye lot...darn.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It gets like that, doesn't it! Before my parents, and DH's parents, died; I did a lot of travelling to visit, and check on the care conditions - to make sure everything was going the way it was supposed to.
> 
> My youngest sister and myself, almost kidnapped our father from a low care facility, in his home town; and moved him into my sisters home 300 km away; because there was something wrong, and no-one was believing my father. He was continually being told that everything was due to the aging process. He was finally diagnosed with Leukaemia (I think that is the one, anyway, my short term memory is shot due to medications) 😯😐


I would have done the same thing Judi. A friends Mum was told " your just getting old" She was complaining about constant sweats. They found another Dr and it turned out she had thyroid Ca. If I don't feel something is right, I will question it till I get an answer that satisfies me!


----------



## Islander

Wonder what Londy's up too? Hope her ears are burning and she drops in to share her latest fun!


----------



## grandma susan

We went to a different garden centre today. Then we called in at Dil's parents house Ann and Keith and had a coffee there. Its her birthday next week. Ive just taken more painkillers for my teeth. the stuff she put on this morning isnt doing much for me.


----------



## grandma susan

Im still having problems with my e-mails. My g-mails work ok.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Wonder what Londy's up too? Hope her ears are burning and she drops in to share her latest fun!


She'll be home in a couple of days then we dan hear all about her trip. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a good sewing group this morning and then finidhed making a mini me for a friend. Off to DDs school to see Zoosical.

happy anniversary Ric and Pam, xxxxx and Chris and her dh. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


Mortisha Mac? One of the twins is called Morticia, he other is Morgana Fey.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


and from me, on both counts. I hope a good day is had by all three.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> What an experience! The closest I get to anything like that is I drive past the park near me here there are deers in an enclosure. I think this is quite a thing for London. Yesterday they were near the fence, beautiful creatures. You are lucky where you live. DId you take the photo?


My army days were mostly spent in Richmond Park, living with the deer. I loved them,but was always wary.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And ditto from me, must get up to speed on all these birthdays.


Grandma Susan has a list. Mine is out of date now.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Yep, I took the photo. 5 years ago we never had any elk and you never see a deer here. We are the last house in our village and they feel safe on our property, there are usually anywhere between 15- 20 in our yard. Because of logging the elk are losing their natural environment, pushing them into populated areas. No one seems to care, just have to get those logs to China. :-(
> 
> Hope you have a very happy day on your Anniversary Chris!


Thank you for your kind wishes, we e had a good day. You certainly are great at photography, wad you a professional? Sorry I'm So nosy. My brother is a very accomplished photographer, only amateur but he has retired early & travels around showing his work & doing lectures. His photos are sometimes very strange, he takes a lot of urban images.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good sewing group this morning and then finidhed making a mini me for a friend. Off to DDs school to see Zoosical.
> 
> happy anniversary Ric and Pam, xxxxx and Chris and her dh. Xx


Thank you, didn't realise it was Pam & Ric's too! Congratulations to you both


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> My army days were mostly spent in Richmond Park, living with the deer. I loved them,but was always wary.


They are wonderful there. We have deer in our local par which I have mention, there are also some in Greenwich Park but all are in enclosures. In our local park a couple of times a week they take children into the enclosures to feed the animals, my GSs love to go.


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry girls I,m mixed up. its not angelas birthday until tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


That must have been amazing. That is a wonderful picture of a beautiful elk!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a beautiful sunny Wales. The sky is blue and there is some warmth in the sun. Perhaps Spring has finally come. Today anyway. Woke up to a hard frost, everywhere was white but is going now. Off shopping in a minute what a waste of sunshine, so will catch up later. xx


We woke up to a light frost but the sun was coming out. Mr. Ric and I got a walk in this morning and then off I went to my weaving class. Will post a picture later of my finished scarf. This was a lot of fun to do!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


No, no - it is Chris and Bill who are having an anniversary today and I hope it was wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> So sorry for all your pain. Glad you are getting help for yourself. Hope the treatment works quickly and gets rid of the problem for good.


Ditto from me, Susan. I hope by now it's all taken care of. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, didn't realise it was Pam & Ric's too! Congratulations to you both


Happy anniversary Chris

And Pam too


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I get sun today.
> I spent last night frogging. I found a project with wool that mum had brought back from Argentina. I had run of wool before I ran out of project. I purchased some more online but it was not the same and several people on Ravelry had said that the dye lots are vastly different. I had tried the alternating skeins but just wasn't happy with it, so I frogged it last night and I'll find a new pattern for that yarn.
> I did find some needles in the bag that I had thought I had lost, so bonus.


Sorry about the frogging, but glad you found your needles.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good sewing group this morning and then finidhed making a mini me for a friend. Off to DDs school to see Zoosical.
> 
> happy anniversary Ric and Pam, xxxxx and Chris and her dh. Xx


Oh, it's not our anniversary yet - that's in July.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, didn't realise it was Pam & Ric's too! Congratulations to you both


No, it's not - it's in July!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, it's not our anniversary yet - that's in July.  xxxooo


Even if its not your anniversary, sending you both lots of love anyway xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Even if its not your anniversary, sending you both lots of love anyway xxx


Thank you and lots of love back to you and Mr P!  xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> She'll be home in a couple of days then we dan hear all about her trip. Xx


Thanks Purplefi I'm looking forward to her return!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Mortisha Mac? One of the twins is called Morticia, he other is Morgana Fey.


Saxy I use Mortisha Mac for my photographs. My daughters best friend when they were 5 couldn't say Trisha and was always calling me Mortisha! Mac is for my computer. 
I think your twins have absolutely wonderful names! :-D


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes we do cause it gets hot here...not your hot...but our hot.....


I fully understand that comment, the only time I don't understand it, is when someone says 20°C is too hot. 😲😲😎


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes, we e had a good day. You certainly are great at photography, wad you a professional? Sorry I'm So nosy. My brother is a very accomplished photographer, only amateur but he has retired early & travels around showing his work & doing lectures. His photos are sometimes very strange, he takes a lot of urban images.


Thank you for the complement Chris, not a professional by any means, but I love to experiment and learned most from reading library books and the camera's manual. I try to get the most out of what I have. There are beautiful lenses that I can only dream of! But mostly I do it for fun! I don't go far but no matter where I look I can find something interesting... I always enjoy looking at the work of others and thats lovely your brother can show and share his work with others... I like strange by the way!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It was an odd week. My out of town friend was here Mon.. Tues. left late Wed. We ate out those days. Met at a nice shop but my knees hurt so I has to go home after a bit. Todsy we went to get corned beef and cabbage plus Irish cream (I mistyped irish crime...glad i caught it) cheese cake. happy Saint Patty's Day to those who celebrate. Son said "10 Cloverfield Lane" was a pg13 movie and I like John Goodman so we went to see it. Wow! Quite a movie. Not what I expected. Went to the diner for desert after and chatted til they blinked the light..they were closing in 5 minutes. We didn't realize we'd been there so long.


Sounds like you had a really great night. I haven't been to the cinema for ages. I usually go with DD5, but she is unable to get here atm, because her windscreen was badly broken by a large branch that fell on it during a severe storm. So she has joined the people who walk, and bus, to where she needs to go. So far she has been doing this for a week, I am hoping that the people who are responsible for the offending tree, will come to the repair party very quickly! Apparently the property is owned by some government department. I hope that means that they will get the process started quickly!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


That is one impressive animal.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> YouTube is great. For me looking at picture tutorial is helpful. Videos are either to fast or too slow for me. Did you watch a video where they play with the yarn for 2 minutes before they pick up a needle? Do you know you can slow the speed of a video?


I have never contemplated slowing the video playback, but I am not sure if it can be done. I will have to check it out!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive made an appointment at the dentist in an hour. I cant stand this anymore. Hope you all have a good day. I'll probably be on anti biotics again.


Hope it has all gone well for you, and nothing else happens for a while! xxxoo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thankfully I do not have any dental problems, at least right now. I can relate to being nervous. I have to force myself to go just to the hygienist for a cleaning. I think it has to do with the painful dental experiences of my past. In the olden days they just drilled without numbing it first. Glad you have a compassionate person caring for you.


Whoa - that is a bit harsh, no anaesthetic for drilling! From my very first memories of my dentist visits, we always hab numbing, before anything traumatic (for a child). The only time I didn't have the local given, was when I had an appointmentioned wit a dentist who was known to be a bit rough when working on numbed mouths. So I refused to have the injection; and she was extremely nervous, and careful.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I get sun today.
> I spent last night frogging. I found a project with wool that mum had brought back from Argentina. I had run of wool before I ran out of project. I purchased some more online but it was not the same and several people on Ravelry had said that the dye lots are vastly different. I had tried the alternating skeins but just wasn't happy with it, so I frogged it last night and I'll find a new pattern for that yarn.
> I did find some needles in the bag that I had thought I had lost, so bonus.


It is always a bonus when one finds a pair of needles, that may have been missing (or hiding), for many months, or longer!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Nice photo.
> That would be a surreal experience. The only time I've been somewhat close to elk, there was a male with his harem in a field down the road from our old house. It was slightly foggy and the male was whistling. Elk are really rare in this area. You're more likely to see deer. (Just before some stupid hunter shoots them.)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum just pointed out that I'm late.
> I'm quite happy to stay here and get caught up, but I should go.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you had a good day also.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I'm supposed to be going out for the day & having lunch as its our anniversary, It ain't gonna happen! My DD & her boys came up as Little O had made us a card. Now Mr B is getting into a 'Tizz' sorting out car insurance etc. I know I told you I had lost my mobility award & my car would go. We were offered to buy the car which we have done, luckily we are able to do so. I feel so sorry for people like me who are having their vehicles taken away & don't have the funds to get get one. My DD said it was on the news about people with disability & the new system, Parliament are looking into it, a bit late! Well DH has put the paperwork away & wants to know if I'm ready to go out? Have a good day everyone.


So with your mobility award, was a car supplied to those who were eligible, and qualified, for the award?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yep, I took the photo. 5 years ago we never had any elk and you never see a deer here. We are the last house in our village and they feel safe on our property, there are usually anywhere between 15- 20 in our yard. Because of logging the elk are losing their natural environment, pushing them into populated areas. No one seems to care, just have to get those logs to China. :-(
> 
> Hope you have a very happy day on your Anniversary Chris!


I think it is the same, the world over! With one hand, governments are scruping about saving the environment, and the animals which live in those regions; and with the other hand, they are allowing the very things that they should be reducing.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I would have done the same thing Judi. A friends Mum was told " your just getting old" She was complaining about constant sweats. They found another Dr and it turned out she had thyroid Ca. If I don't feel something is right, I will question it till I get an answer that satisfies me!


It is sad, but I think that happens quite a lot. Most elderly people have children who make sure that they get the right treatment, but unfortunately there are some who have no one to advocate for them, and so they do not get the treatment required, unless they have friends, or the nursIng staff of the facility they might be living in, to keep the doctors doing the right thing.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I think it is the same, the world over! With one hand, governments are scruping about saving the environment, and the animals which live in those regions; and with the other hand, they are allowing the very things that they should be reducing.


Yep, you are right on Judi! It is funny to live amongst elk, our sidewalks and lawns always have dung on them, they eat the prettiest flowers and trees in the garden and they pull and spit out the stuff they don't like. The elk are a protected species here and permits are given out to hunt 15 a year. I understand they are very tasty, but I'd rather shoot them with a camera... I could never eat something I've made friends with!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yep, you are right on Judi! It is funny to live amongst elk, our sidewalks and lawns always have dung on them, they eat the prettiest flowers and trees in the garden and they pull and spit out the stuff they don't like. The elk are a protected species here and permits are given out to hunt 15 a year. I understand they are very tasty, but I'd rather shoot them with a camera... I could never eat something I've made friends with!


Same here, I think that the human's are already farming enough animals to supply enough meat, etc, for the world's population, without having to decimate the wild animal populations.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls I,m mixed up. its not angelas birthday until tomorrow.


You were right it was yesterday! She is still very sick and I am sure the birthday wishes were welcome!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I fully understand that comment, the only time I don't understand it, is when someone says 20°C is too hot. 😲😲😎


Yeah I don't get that either it is almost just right for me it is still sweater weather


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Sounds like you had a really great night. I haven't been to the cinema for ages. I usually go with DD5, but she is unable to get here atm, because her windscreen was badly broken by a large branch that fell on it during a severe storm. So she has joined the people who walk, and bus, to where she needs to go. So far she has been doing this for a week, I am hoping that the people who are responsible for the offending tree, will come to the repair party very quickly! Apparently the property is owned by some government department. I hope that means that they will get the process started quickly!


Are you putting government and starting quickly in the same sentence? Your government must be a lot more decisive than our. :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday linky. Have a great day. 

I went crazy in the night with toothache. Ive stopped taking my blood tablets in the hopes she'll take it out Early in the week.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> No, it's not - it's in July!


Glad that's sorted out! I didn't remember you sharing our day! Anyway that was yesterday, we had lunch out & spent the day at home, nothing new there. My DH is such a worrier & gets stressed so yesterday he wasn't fun to be around. As I've previously said we are buying our car which we had been leasing. He's worrying about getting the road taxes, we went off to get it at the Post Office & they didn't do it there, he got into a real strop! Anyway I'm off out & will get this tax then maybe peace will happen. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Ww


PurpleFi said:


> Even if its not your anniversary, sending you both lots of love anyway xxx


 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> So with your mobility award, was a car supplied to those who were eligible, and qualified, for the award?


Yes if you were awarded the higher amount you could put it towards a car. I got it 16 years ago. They arranged all the taxing, servicing & other car issues. We changed it every 3 years. We were so lucky to get this I know, without it we wouldn't have had a decent car which I need when I go out. I can't walk to our bus stop or station so without a car I would be at home having to pay out for taxes. Luckily when my DH retired he had some money so he has bought our present car. On our news today there is lots about the government taking away all sorts of benefits from disabled people. I know of a young person who cannot walk or talk & his benefits have been cut & he's been told to get a job! I know he would love to have a job but......!! I'm now waiting to go to an appeal to hopefully get something out. Without my award I would loose my blue badge which enables me to park easier, that's what I want more than anything. Sorry I've gone on about this.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday linky. Have a great day.
> 
> I went crazy in the night with toothache. Ive stopped taking my blood tablets in the hopes she'll take it out Early in the week.


Thinking of you hope you are easier today, get that tooth out. My mouth is feeling ok but still have loads of stitches which don't seem to be dissolving yet. Have a good day, love. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and not hot Surrey. Farmers market today so I will go and get my monthly supply of olives as well as some local produce.

Barny love the little pigs.

Chris, Mr P is a real worrier also and if there is nothing to worry about he will worry about that.

Susan, sending you loads of soothing hugs.

Really enjoyed the musical at DDs school, she gets the girls to a very professional level, the gks enjoyed it too but were very tired after a long week of school. GS2 is running in a cross country race today, no doubt a lot of mud will be involved.

Safe travels home Londy. 

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Yes if you were awarded the higher amount you could put it towards a car. I got it 16 years ago. They arranged all the taxing, servicing & other car issues. We changed it every 3 years. We were so lucky to get this I know, without it we wouldn't have had a decent car which I need when I go out. I can't walk to our bus stop or station so without a car I would be at home having to pay out for taxes. Luckily when my DH retired he had some money so he has bought our present car. On our news today there is lots about the government taking away all sorts of benefits from disabled people. I know of a young person who cannot walk or talk & his benefits have been cut & he's been told to get a job! I know he would love to have a job but......!! I'm now waiting to go to an appeal to hopefully get something out. Without my award I would loose my blue badge which enables me to park easier, that's what I want more than anything. Sorry I've gone on about this.


You are right to go on about this, you so obviously need it. Who can say you don't? What was the criteria for stopping it? xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


Tortoises are adorable :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky, thinking of you. Xxx


And from me too xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

On the right bottom side of the video is a bunch of tiny pictures. One show a circle gear type thing. Click on that and it will give the option to speed up or slow down the video.


Xiang said:


> I have never contemplated slowing the video playback, but I am not sure if it can be done. I will have to check it out!


----------



## jinx

Thanks for my morning smile. The ravens are recognizable and well done.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

So sorry to hear that visiting the dentist did not help. Hoping you can get it taken care of a.s.a.p. In an emergency an injection of vitamin K can be given to counteract the effects of the anticoagulant (blood tablet). 


grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday linky. Have a great day.
> 
> I went crazy in the night with toothache. Ive stopped taking my blood tablets in the hopes she'll take it out Early in the week.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


----------



## jinx

Hello, nice to see you today. I understand your friends are not invisible to you. Your mom just cannot see them.


PurpleFi said:


> Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hello, nice to see you today. I understand your friends are not invisible to you. Your mom just cannot see them.


Heehee


----------



## grandma susan

I was up most of the night with the toothache. Ive stopped taking my bloodthinners and hope she can take it out monday or tuesday. I look like Ive been punched in the jaw. Not good at all. Sorry for moaning.


----------



## jinx

I sounds like you have an infection going on. Is there any place you can go for help. If a dentist is not available is there a medical walk in clinic. Do not wait for Monday to get help.


grandma susan said:


> I was up most of the night with the toothache. Ive stopped taking my bloodthinners and hope she can take it out monday or tuesday. I look like Ive been punched in the jaw. Not good at all. Sorry for moaning.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls I,m mixed up. its not angelas birthday until tomorrow.


She can have two because she is special.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> No, no - it is Chris and Bill who are having an anniversary today and I hope it was wonderful!


I hope it was as well, even if we did send wishes to the wrong couple!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Saxy I use Mortisha Mac for my photographs. My daughters best friend when they were 5 couldn't say Trisha and was always calling me Mortisha! Mac is for my computer.
> I think your twins have absolutely wonderful names! :-D


Tish and Tosh, but don't let Mum hear me call them that. They are now 8 and I still find it hard to tell them apart.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


invisible friends can be the best. They don't argue, and hide and seek is endless fun!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I was up most of the night with the toothache. Ive stopped taking my bloodthinners and hope she can take it out monday or tuesday. I look like Ive been punched in the jaw. Not good at all. Sorry for moaning.


she must do something soon. This has gone on far too long. I hate to think of you in pain.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Glad that's sorted out! I didn't remember you sharing our day! Anyway that was yesterday, we had lunch out & spent the day at home, nothing new there. My DH is such a worrier & gets stressed so yesterday he wasn't fun to be around. As I've previously said we are buying our car which we had been leasing. He's worrying about getting the road taxes, we went off to get it at the Post Office & they didn't do it there, he got into a real strop! Anyway I'm off out & will get this tax then maybe peace will happen. Xx


Happy belated anniversary Chrissy. Hope ypou get the tax sorted. Did you know you can do it on line? That might be better for him another time.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Yes if you were awarded the higher amount you could put it towards a car. I got it 16 years ago. They arranged all the taxing, servicing & other car issues. We changed it every 3 years. We were so lucky to get this I know, without it we wouldn't have had a decent car which I need when I go out. I can't walk to our bus stop or station so without a car I would be at home having to pay out for taxes. Luckily when my DH retired he had some money so he has bought our present car. On our news today there is lots about the government taking away all sorts of benefits from disabled people. I know of a young person who cannot walk or talk & his benefits have been cut & he's been told to get a job! I know he would love to have a job but......!! I'm now waiting to go to an appeal to hopefully get something out. Without my award I would loose my blue badge which enables me to park easier, that's what I want more than anything. Sorry I've gone on about this.


No problem....Our parking disc is due for renewal this year. I doubt we'll get it. They arent going to say yes to us if they are saying no to people in your condition.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


Oh! Your turtles are the best Barny! Animal knitter extraordinary, yes you are!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Heehee


2 pictures of Bentley, what a nice way to start my day, and he knows the camera loves him! Give him a scritch behind the ears from me Purple. xox


----------



## Islander

I'm just thinking its' the weekend now Grandma Susan and you can't get any relief unless you go to the hospital. Don't understand why the dentist didn't give you something for pain as well. Wish I could take some of it on for you and give you a bit of a break.. hugs. Trish


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Tish and Tosh, but don't let Mum hear me call them that. They are now 8 and I still find it hard to tell them apart.


Tish and Tosh, that is perfect! And I bet the shortened version will stick with them for life. My mum and I had the same name until I married, so I choose the horses rear for mine, she stayed Pat and I became Trisha.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Tish and Tosh, that is perfect! And I bet the shortened version will stick with them for life. My mum and I had the same name until I married, so I choose the horses rear for mine, she stayed Pat and I became Trisha.


Trisha suits you better. It's friendlier.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> You are right to go on about this, you so obviously need it. Who can say you don't? What was the criteria for stopping it? xx


Because according to the person who assessed me I could walk. I had to walk from my car to the appointment which was about 200 yards but I had to keep stopping on the way. She put that I could walk 200yds unaided, I use my crutch all the time now! Reading the paper & watching the news I think it's all going to be investigated as 1000s are being taken off the books, including younger people who cannot work due to their disabilities. It's burochrocy gone mad.....again.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Happy belated anniversary Chrissy. Hope ypou get the tax sorted. Did you know you can do it on line? That might be better for him another time.


It's the road tax we have had problems getting. We finally did it today thank goodness. My DH is happily snoring on the couch, he's worn himself out worrying about it all. Never mind he'll soon find something else to worry about.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Trisha suits you better. It's friendlier.


I agree, always liked the name Trisha.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


So cute, I found the book by the way!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday linky. Have a great day.
> 
> I went crazy in the night with toothache. Ive stopped taking my blood tablets in the hopes she'll take it out Early in the week.


I sure hope so!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


They all look great, Barny! Well done on getting next year's holiday booked.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Glad that's sorted out! I didn't remember you sharing our day! Anyway that was yesterday, we had lunch out & spent the day at home, nothing new there. My DH is such a worrier & gets stressed so yesterday he wasn't fun to be around. As I've previously said we are buying our car which we had been leasing. He's worrying about getting the road taxes, we went off to get it at the Post Office & they didn't do it there, he got into a real strop! Anyway I'm off out & will get this tax then maybe peace will happen. Xx


And thank goodness for that, that it will be all taken care of and out of the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Ww
> 
> 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


Isn't he funny?!! What a great addition to your household!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I was up most of the night with the toothache. Ive stopped taking my bloodthinners and hope she can take it out monday or tuesday. I look like Ive been punched in the jaw. Not good at all. Sorry for moaning.


No, that doesn't sound good at all and don't worry about moaning! Sending you many warm and gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you putting government and starting quickly in the same sentence? Your government must be a lot more decisive than our. :lol: :lol:


No! Our government is no better (or worse) than any other country'S government! 😈😠 I am just hoping .............


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning ar afternoon or evening to everyone from a dull, very cool Wales nothing on today (as usual) but who cares we have booked next years holiday, same time, same place. Now got to start saving hard. :lol: Have a pair of sheep to finish today so will settle down with them. Here are the giant tortoise, pigs and those black blobs are supposed to be ravens. Not too keen on them but as they are an important part of the story had to be done. Have a good day see you later. xx


Those little black blobs are stilL beautiful! They might show up better on white paper 😊 The tortoises and pigs are great!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Yes if you were awarded the higher amount you could put it towards a car. I got it 16 years ago. They arranged all the taxing, servicing & other car issues. We changed it every 3 years. We were so lucky to get this I know, without it we wouldn't have had a decent car which I need when I go out. I can't walk to our bus stop or station so without a car I would be at home having to pay out for taxes. Luckily when my DH retired he had some money so he has bought our present car. On our news today there is lots about the government taking away all sorts of benefits from disabled people. I know of a young person who cannot walk or talk & his benefits have been cut & he's been told to get a job! I know he would love to have a job but......!! I'm now waiting to go to an appeal to hopefully get something out. Without my award I would loose my blue badge which enables me to park easier, that's what I want more than anything. Sorry I've gone on about this.


No you haven't, besides I asked you about it. I am on a permanent Disability payment, until I reach my retirement age; and also have disability parking. The disability parking is applied for through the DMV, and this is not dependant on any DSS payment.

I am just very interested in how others in my situation, or worse, cope in other countries; and what the circumstances these people have to deal with.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> On the right bottom side of the video is a bunch of tiny pictures. One show a circle gear type thing. Click on that and it will give the option to speed up or slow down the video.


Thanks for that, I will check it out, next time I get on YouTube. 😊


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


Now, what else can I get up to? 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hello, had a busy morning chasing my invisible friend...


Hhmmmm ........ finished that, still need something to do!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I was up most of the night with the toothache. Ive stopped taking my bloodthinners and hope she can take it out monday or tuesday. I look like Ive been punched in the jaw. Not good at all. Sorry for moaning.


Moan away! We are here to listen (or read), and hopefully be able to send you lots of healing energy, to get you through till Monday, or Tuesday! xxxooo

😚 here's a kiss to make it better! hehehe


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Heehee


Aaahhhhh ......... just what I needed, something that I could play with, while I relax ........


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hhmmmm ........ finished that, still need something to do!


He keeps taking and hiding little balls of wool, he knows which cupboard his food is in and is trying his darnest to open it. He has hardly slept all day and is now zonked out at the foot of the bed. Night night xx


----------



## binkbrice

Today has been a lot cooler and a chance of snow :shock:


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Forgot to mention, I had an amazing thing happen on my way home from my Mums. Closer to my home at 1:00 a.m drove up to an elk herd mulling on the highway. There were easily 30 of them, all ages.. young bulls, cows and the matriarch bull. They wouldn't move off the road and just wandered all around the car. It was surreal being right there with them in the headlights. Like being on Safari!
> 
> Here is one of my latest elk photos.


Quite an experience. I Once had a deer jump to the road in front of my windshield. biiiig head! Damaged the front door hinge area.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Ive made an appointment at the dentist in an hour. I cant stand this anymore. Hope you all have a good day. I'll probably be on anti biotics again.


Wishing you a quick healing.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


Happiness to you all.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I get sun today.
> I spent last night frogging. I found a project with wool that mum had brought back from Argentina. I had run of wool before I ran out of project. I purchased some more online but it was not the same and several people on Ravelry had said that the dye lots are vastly different. I had tried the alternating skeins but just wasn't happy with it, so I frogged it last night and I'll find a new pattern for that yarn.
> I did find some needles in the bag that I had thought I had lost, so bonus.


Isn't it a kick when needles turn up like that! Good you are resourceful. Sometimes just a tad different in a dye lot shows. Once I was picking up three skiens and I could see one was a shade off before I checked the number of the dye lot.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Sounds like you had a really great night. I haven't been to the cinema for ages. I usually go with DD5, but she is unable to get here atm, because her windscreen was badly broken by a large branch that fell on it during a severe storm. So she has joined the people who walk, and bus, to where she needs to go. So far she has been doing this for a week, I am hoping that the people who are responsible for the offending tree, will come to the repair party very quickly! Apparently the property is owned by some government department. I hope that means that they will get the process started quickly!


Seems everything takes forever to fix. 
Today I picked up my friend who had her hip replaced and we went to a nice restaurant but there was a long wait to be seated so we went to a small pub that had good food. I left and forgot to order food for my son so I dropped her home and went back for a take out. By then they had a singer and couples were dancing. It brought back memories of being a couple with hub and I just wanted to leave but the food took quite a while. I'm surprised I reacted so strongly. The singer was a young man when I was young. I remember him from the sixtys. My knees hurt from standing waiting for the food and a nice lady offered me her stool but I'd not be able to get up on it. I'd rather be knitting than in a pub.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday linky. Have a great day.
> 
> I went crazy in the night with toothache. Ive stopped taking my blood tablets in the hopes she'll take it out Early in the week.


Tooth pain is worse at night. I hope you get seen soon. Here they put floride in the public water. I'm not sure how floride helps teeth. I hope they help you soon.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He keeps taking and hiding little balls of wool, he knows which cupboard his food is in and is trying his darnest to open it. He has hardly slept all day and is now zonked out at the foot of the bed. Night night xx


I hope you slept well!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I hope you slept well!


Like a log and so did Bentley, so he is now full of energy again and charging up and down the stairs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> No you haven't, besides I asked you about it. I am on a permanent Disability payment, until I reach my retirement age; and also have disability parking. The disability parking is applied for through the DMV, and this is not dependant on any DSS payment.
> 
> I am just very interested in how others in my situation, or worse, cope in other countries; and what the circumstances these people have to deal with.


Can you PM me your email address & I'll send you something to read!!


----------



## binkbrice

********URGENT*********

My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> He keeps taking and hiding little balls of wool, he knows which cupboard his food is in and is trying his darnest to open it. He has hardly slept all day and is now zonked out at the foot of the bed. Night night xx


What did you do before Bentley arrived, he has proved to be a big hit! He's one lucky cat & I hope his previous owners know how happy he is now. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Love & hugs to Linky, hope she feels better very soon. Please keep us posted. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Thanks for letting us know Lisa, sending Angela a million healing hugs and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> What did you do before Bentley arrived, he has proved to be a big hit! He's one lucky cat & I hope his previous owners know how happy he is now. Xx


I probably did a lot more knitting and crochet! I don't think his previous owners will care, but I do know that the other 2 cats were also rehomed.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Don't think we will be going anywhere today. I have to tidy the gks bedrooms as they are coming to stay on Wednesday night.

I have nearly finished a mini me and am half way through a twiddle muff for my friends MIL so I can get on with those today. My wrist is a bit sore as I did a load of ironing yesterday, well never mind as it is done.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi from a dull Wales, our house is roasting at the moment as hubby forgot to turn the heat down in the night. Dinner is all prepared, the fire is behaving itself and I will be continuing with my rhinos after I've finished on here. Hope everyone who has aches and pains are feeling better. See you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Don't think we will be going anywhere today. I have to tidy the gks bedrooms as they are coming to stay on Wednesday night.
> 
> I have nearly finished a mini me and am half way through a twiddle muff for my friends MIL so I can get on with those today. My wrist is a bit sore as I did a load of ironing yesterday, well never mind as it is done.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxxx


My ironing is still waiting to be done :thumb down: oh well maybe tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My ironing is still waiting to be done :thumb down: oh well maybe tomorrow. :lol:


As Susan says, why do today what you can put off till tomorrow. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its a dull day. I dont intend to do much.Just going to have a bath and pamper. My face is still twice the size but the pain seems to have subsided.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


OMG tell her Im thinking of her. I think we all need to put in a bag and shaken up....Please tell her Im thinking of her. I dont think her phone will accept a text from me any more. Im sure she said it didnt.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sending prayers - hope she's better soon.


----------



## jinx

Sending best wishes and healing thoughts for your sister. 


binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


----------



## jinx

Sounds like my kind of day. Glad the pain has subsided. Hopefully the puffiness will also leave soon.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a dull day. I dont intend to do much.Just going to have a bath and pamper. My face is still twice the size but the pain seems to have subsided.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


No, that's not good. Thinking of her xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sending many healing hugs and prayers to her! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

I'm busy untangling a hank of yarn that I tangled last night in an attempt to wind it into a ball. I feel I've spent too many hours on it already :x


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I'm busy untangling a hank of yarn that I tangled last night in an attempt to wind it into a ball. I feel I've spent too many hours on it already :x


That is so frustrating! Good luck.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That is so frustrating! Good luck.


Very frustrating. I was ready to bin it at one point, but DH said "don't throw it on the floor..." So I kept sanity and carried on!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Very frustrating. I was ready to bin it at one point, but DH said "don't throw it on the floor..." So I kept sanity and carried on!


Good thing. You'll get it sorted.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


give her our love and get well wishes. Poor Linky. It must be bad if she is in hospital.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> OMG tell her Im thinking of her. I think we all need to put in a bag and shaken up....Please tell her Im thinking of her. I dont think her phone will accept a text from me any more. Im sure she said it didnt.


I think maybe we already have been put in a bag and shaken up! It feels like it. We need taking out and put in the sun somewhere.


----------



## Islander

Healing thoughts and best wishes to you Linky, 
Get well soon.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> As Susan says, why do today what you can put off till tomorrow. xx


.... or even the next day!


----------



## Islander

It is the first day of Spring here, a bit drizzly but warm. I put up my hummingbird feeder yesterday and am anxiously awaiting the first one. The red currant in my yard is out now and they seem to be paying more attention to it.
Mr. J has been out on the mill site every day, sometimes twice a day. He even took the old bird Bailey with him sitting on the scooter between his knees.. She's arthritic and 14 yrs old now and doesn't go far these days. She certainly enjoyed the ride though! 
Sunday is always fun day for me... just do, eat, what I like. Wishing you all a happy day!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Seems everything takes forever to fix.
> Today I picked up my friend who had her hip replaced and we went to a nice restaurant but there was a long wait to be seated so we went to a small pub that had good food. I left and forgot to order food for my son so I dropped her home and went back for a take out. By then they had a singer and couples were dancing. It brought back memories of being a couple with hub and I just wanted to leave but the food took quite a while. I'm surprised I reacted so strongly. The singer was a young man when I was young. I remember him from the sixtys. My knees hurt from standing waiting for the food and a nice lady offered me her stool but I'd not be able to get up on it. I'd rather be knitting than in a pub.


It sounds like a very nice pub Jollypolly, that is amazing you could recapture those memories and listen to the same singer. The food must be great there... what did you have? We have a pub in my Mum's small village that serves excellent food, with a full menu. You just have to go pick it up yourself and take it to your table. When we've been it's always been quiet and enjoyable. Don't tell anyone, but I've been known to knit in the pubs and other unusual places!  Hope things are going well for you my friend. xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It is the first day of Spring here, a bit drizzly but warm. I put up my hummingbird feeder yesterday and am anxiously awaiting the first one. The red currant in my yard is out now and they seem to be paying more attention to it.
> Mr. J has been out on the mill site every day, sometimes twice a day. He even took the old bird Bailey with him sitting on the scooter between his knees.. She's arthritic and 14 yrs old now and doesn't go far these days. She certainly enjoyed the ride though!
> Sunday is always fun day for me... just do, eat, what I like. Wishing you all a happy day!


I'd love to see a photo of Mr J and Bailey, sounds as if they are both making good use of the scooter.

Bentley discovered a pigeon in the garden today..


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> give her our love and get well wishes. Poor Linky. It must be bad if she is in hospital.


She could barely breathe when I was talking to her I told her not to wait for her appointment and go to the hospital so thankfully she did she has copd on top of having the pneumonia(bacterial) so she is having it really rough.


----------



## binkbrice

I have to run to the store to get some food for today, I want a home cooked meal been doing way to many of the just grab something and continue on with what I was doing sort of thing lately and am tired of it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Very frustrating. I was ready to bin it at one point, but DH said "don't throw it on the floor..." So I kept sanity and carried on!


Did he offer to help? :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> .... or even the next day!


That might just happen :!:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love to see a photo of Mr J and Bailey, sounds as if they are both making good use of the scooter.
> 
> Bentley discovered a pigeon in the garden today..


Yes but what do I do with it if I catch it? I could present it to Mum.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but what do I do with it if I catch it? I could present it to Mum.


He could, but l will have to explain to him that l am a vegetarian. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He could, but l will have to explain to him that l am a vegetarian. X


I don't think that will compute with him. :lol:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I probably did a lot more knitting and crochet! I don't think his previous owners will care, but I do know that the other 2 cats were also rehomed.


That's good, their lose is certainly your gain!!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I think maybe we already have been put in a bag and shaken up! It feels like it. We need taking out and put in the sun somewhere.


I'm with you there!! I WANT sunshine & warmth now.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love to see a photo of Mr J and Bailey, sounds as if they are both making good use of the scooter.
> 
> Bentley discovered a pigeon in the garden today..


Does he "chitter" while he bird watching? I have video of them both on the scooter, but I'm not very savvy in all things computer... learning though! xox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> She could barely breathe when I was talking to her I told her not to wait for her appointment and go to the hospital so thankfully she did she has copd on top of having the pneumonia(bacterial) so she is having it really rough.


Binky I'm so glad she's where she needs to be. COPD and pneumonia don't mix very well. Love to you both.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi from a dull Wales, our house is roasting at the moment as hubby forgot to turn the heat down in the night. Dinner is all prepared, the fire is behaving itself and I will be continuing with my rhinos after I've finished on here. Hope everyone who has aches and pains are feeling better. See you later. xx


Nothing like being cooked alive is there Barny! We have the wood stove near the bedrooms and some days it's hotter than Hades. :evil: Can hardly wait to see the rhino's!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a dull day. I dont intend to do much.Just going to have a bath and pamper. My face is still twice the size but the pain seems to have subsided.


So glad you are taking it easy Susan and that the pain has given you a bit of a break. xxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Nothing like being cooked alive is there Barny! We have the wood stove near the bedrooms and some days it's hotter than Hades. :evil: Can hardly wait to see the rhino's!


Have finished knitting them now I have to sew them up which will most probably take all day tomorrow, I wish I knew someone who likes sewing fiddly things.😒


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Did he offer to help? :lol:


He did help for a wee while. Finally finished! It's taken hours...


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished knitting them now I have to sew them up which will most probably take all day tomorrow, I wish I knew someone who likes sewing fiddly things.😒


That's one reason why I don't normally make toys...fiddly sewing up :?


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Nothing like being cooked alive is there Barny! We have the wood stove near the bedrooms and some days it's hotter than Hades. :evil: Can hardly wait to see the rhino's!


My DH keeps sneaking and turning the air conditioner on and it was only 44F today :shock:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> That's one reason why I don't normally make toys...fiddly sewing up :?


Me too! And those adorable little baby shoes, I have yet to find a pattern with no sewing socks can be done why can't some adorable shoes!


----------



## binkbrice

Michael went to sleep early so I am going to try to sleep.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jinx

My goodness at 44F we have the furnace running full blast.


binkbrice said:


> My DH keeps sneaking and turning the air conditioner on and it was only 44F today :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Im at drs in over an hour and Im phoning the dentists at 9. Have a nice day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Does he "chitter" while he bird watching? I have video of them both on the scooter, but I'm not very savvy in all things computer... learning though! xox


No he doesn't chitter, but he crouches down low and his ears go down. He has learnt that the quickest way from A to B is a straight line and if his tunnel is in the way he does a huge leap over it. I think he is going to have some fun when he gets out in the garden. You might be able to print one frame from your video as a still shot. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished knitting them now I have to sew them up which will most probably take all day tomorrow, I wish I knew someone who likes sewing fiddly things.😒


You do, it's a pity I don't live a bit closer to you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im at drs in over an hour and Im phoning the dentists at 9. Have a nice day.


Hope it all goes ok. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. There is just light cloud and I can see blue sky behind it.

KnitWIts are here this morning and I think it's going to be a full house, we have nearly 20 in the group now.

Hope everyone has a good week and I will catch up later. xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it all goes ok. xxx


From me too xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> My DH keeps sneaking and turning the air conditioner on and it was only 44F today :shock:


Sounds as though he would be happier in a tent in the garden. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You do, it's a pity I don't live a bit closer to you. xx


I shall remember that and when we get to meet I will have a BIG bag of fiddly sewing. You will regret admitting that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall remember that and when we get to meet I will have a BIG bag of fiddly sewing. You will regret admitting that. :lol: :lol:


No l won't l love fiddly stuff xxx 
pss the sun is now out


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Precipitation and low temps this whole week. Yay spring.
I need a new cat. The one that sleeps in my room is defective. She doesn't sleep anymore, so I don't either. 
I'm on early shift again. So I'll be able to run to the LYS in Bowmanville after work. I've lost my 6mm needle tip and can't find it anywhere. I'm using a Denise plastic tip at the moment but it is so dull. I've heard that the new coloured tips are pointier, but I haven't seen any in person. I need this size for the Argentina yarn. I'm making a Dewberry cowl.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dewberry
I need to get a new suitcase. All of ours are too big. Air Canada has the most restrictive luggage rules of any of the carriers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. There is just light cloud and I can see blue sky behind it.
> 
> KnitWIts are here this morning and I think it's going to be a full house, we have nearly 20 in the group now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and I will catch up later. xxx


That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My DH keeps sneaking and turning the air conditioner on and it was only 44F today :shock:


Is he related to my cat. She wants the window open at night when it is below 0'C. She's shedding and uncomfortable. What's his reason?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Does he "chitter" while he bird watching? I have video of them both on the scooter, but I'm not very savvy in all things computer... learning though! xox


Mine "chitter" at insects in the house that they can't reach. They're all great bug hunters. When the squirrels are outside, mine run from window to window to watch them. They have been known the crash over whatever is in their way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but what do I do with it if I catch it? I could present it to Mum.


One of my past cats used to catch chipmunks alive, stuff them in his cheeks and bring them inside to let loose. I don't know who was more scared, the chipmunk or mum.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> She could barely breathe when I was talking to her I told her not to wait for her appointment and go to the hospital so thankfully she did she has copd on top of having the pneumonia(bacterial) so she is having it really rough.


Sending a healing hug. Not being able to breathe is rough.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It sounds like a very nice pub Jollypolly, that is amazing you could recapture those memories and listen to the same singer. The food must be great there... what did you have? We have a pub in my Mum's small village that serves excellent food, with a full menu. You just have to go pick it up yourself and take it to your table. When we've been it's always been quiet and enjoyable. Don't tell anyone, but I've been known to knit in the pubs and other unusual places!  Hope things are going well for you my friend. xox


The only pub that we have in town is quite loud. No music or dancing just a lot of club meetups that enjoy themselves a lot.
The food is pretty good, it just takes a long time to get to your table.

There is a tavern in the hotel by the river. That one has music that you can hear outside. It's very popular, but I've never been inside.

You couldn't knit in either of these places.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It is the first day of Spring here, a bit drizzly but warm. I put up my hummingbird feeder yesterday and am anxiously awaiting the first one. The red currant in my yard is out now and they seem to be paying more attention to it.
> Mr. J has been out on the mill site every day, sometimes twice a day. He even took the old bird Bailey with him sitting on the scooter between his knees.. She's arthritic and 14 yrs old now and doesn't go far these days. She certainly enjoyed the ride though!
> Sunday is always fun day for me... just do, eat, what I like. Wishing you all a happy day!


That's a beautiful picture.
I'd like to see the picture of Bailey on the scooter too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get moving.
Spring break is over so there will be more cars on the road. The sky is starting to lighten.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mint. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.

Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


----------



## grandma susan

Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mind. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.

Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


----------



## jinx

Glad the pain is gone. Think you are wise to see dentist to prevent the return of the pain.
I got the aniseed ball, but what is served at a pea and pie lunch?


grandma susan said:


> Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mind. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.
> 
> Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> That's one reason why I don't normally make toys...fiddly sewing up :?


Same here, I hate sewing up anything lol xx. Except material!


----------



## jinx

The bartender at our local eatery/bar said food is delivered slowly to allow you to have a drink or three. Serving alcohol is where the real money is.


nitz8catz said:


> The only pub that we have in town is quite loud. No music or dancing just a lot of club meetups that enjoy themselves a lot.
> The food is pretty good, it just takes a long time to get to your table.
> 
> There is a tavern in the hotel by the river. That one has music that you can hear outside. It's very popular, but I've never been inside.
> 
> You couldn't knit in either of these places.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Glad the pain is gone. Think you are wise to see dentist to prevent the return of the pain.
> I got the aniseed ball, but what is served at a pea and pie lunch?


pies and peas????  .....We have savoury mincemeat pies and peas...I dont know how else to describe them. The butcher is bringing them at 1pm.....teeth or no teeth Im having mine hahahha


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> pies and peas????  .....We have savoury mincemeat pies and peas...I dont know how else to describe them. The butcher is bringing them at 1pm.....teeth or no teeth Im having mine hahahha


Sounds yummy. I'm taking my DH to the dentist today, I can't go as I still have stitches in my mouth, think they should have gone by now?


----------



## jinx

Oh. A fruit pie and a dish of peas sounds very interesting to me.
Enjoy your tasty treats.


grandma susan said:


> pies and peas????  .....We have savoury mincemeat pies and peas...I dont know how else to describe them. The butcher is bringing them at 1pm.....teeth or no teeth Im having mine hahahha


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Same here, I hate sewing up anything lol xx. Except material!


I hate sewing full stop. Even sewing a button on is hard enough.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it all goes ok. xxx


Me, too, Susan.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mind. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.
> 
> Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


Glad you're off to the dentist today. I hope she can get this all taken care of for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Hello all. We've got rain here today. I'm off in a couple of hours for a couple of days to visit with my sister and my parents. Will be going to a doctor appointment with my mom tomorrow and then a bit of a visit with her afterwards. It will be good to check in and see how they are managing. And I always enjoy time spent with my sister.  Will be back home on Wednesday a.m. Will check in while I'm away.

Londy - we miss you! 

Hope everyone who is ill is on the way to being better. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Great to see you back. I look forward to reading about all your antics xxxxxx

PS great new avatar :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to S and B...it was soooooooooo noisey. Im not in the mood for it today.Its nice to come home to peace. DH had been to the tip again today. AND..I,ve binned his holiday hat.......I'm just biding time until its dentists time.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Sounds yummy. I'm taking my DH to the dentist today, I can't go as I still have stitches in my mouth, think they should have gone by now?


I should think they woukd be dissolving soon.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B...it was soooooooooo noisey. Im not in the mood for it today.Its nice to come home to peace. DH had been to the tip again today. AND..I,ve binned his holiday hat.......I'm just biding time until its dentists time.


Hoping you feel a whole lot better when you've been xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Welcome home. Glad you had a fun time. I see you became a two fisted drinkers. Way to go.


London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> No he doesn't chitter, but he crouches down low and his ears go down. He has learnt that the quickest way from A to B is a straight line and if his tunnel is in the way he does a huge leap over it. I think he is going to have some fun when he gets out in the garden. You might be able to print one frame from your video as a still shot. xx


I can just picture him doing the torpedo A to B! Mine never really liked the tunnel but give them an empty box and they will play with it for hours!

My problem is the video was taken with an iPad. Last night I spent hours trying to figure out how to transfer to my lap top, several methods like airdrop, or iCloud, but my system needs to be updated for them. I would do that as a last resort, but I've heard things about the system that I don't like so I've been holding out.

There doesn't seem to be a way of capturing the frames to mail like I would on the Macbook. Another issue is there is no usb port on an iPad so I can't use a flash drive either. I'm not fond of iPads, you couldn't twist my arm to have one ( it's Mr. J's ) the only thing it's got going for it in my eyes is it's camera!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Precipitation and low temps this whole week. Yay spring.
> I need a new cat. The one that sleeps in my room is defective. She doesn't sleep anymore, so I don't either.
> I'm on early shift again. So I'll be able to run to the LYS in Bowmanville after work. I've lost my 6mm needle tip and can't find it anywhere. I'm using a Denise plastic tip at the moment but it is so dull. I've heard that the new coloured tips are pointier, but I haven't seen any in person. I need this size for the Argentina yarn. I'm making a Dewberry cowl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dewberry
> I need to get a new suitcase. All of ours are too big. Air Canada has the most restrictive luggage rules of any of the carriers.


Beautiful pattern... what yarn did you choose for it? 
Tip: 2 cats = no sleep. Trust me. :lol:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> pies and peas????  .....We have savoury mincemeat pies and peas...I dont know how else to describe them. The butcher is bringing them at 1pm.....teeth or no teeth Im having mine hahahha


Sounds delicious, so happy you are feeling better. Have a good time at your S&B! xox


----------



## Islander

Welcome back Londy! Your avatar is wonderful! What could those be... pina colada and a screwdriver. Nope, milk and orange juice.. right!
Get some rest, looking forward to your adventure stories! And a very Happy Birthday to you! xox Trish


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's a beautiful picture.
> I'd like to see the picture of Bailey on the scooter too.


I'm working on it... !


----------



## grandma susan

Im back on antibiotics. Theres a suprise!!! I get my tooth out next Wednesday.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Im back on antibiotics. Theres a suprise!!! I get my tooth out next Wednesday.


Glad to hear it's being sorted. I bet you feel like you live at the dentist right now :?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> ****urgent ******
> 
> Happy anniversary to pam and mr Ric AND a happy birthday to linky. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


....and belated wishes from me too and to Chris and Mr B!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Does he "chitter" while he bird watching? I have video of them both on the scooter, but I'm not very savvy in all things computer... learning though! xox


my lovely Ellie used to chitter beautifully and very loudly. I do miss her.


----------



## PurpleFi

Welcome home Londy, love the avatar, you have been missed.

Pam have a lovely visit with your family. 

Susan, hope the antibiotics work quickly and once you've had the tooth out thst will be the end of it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had fun this morning, the twiddlemuffs are multiplying. And all 16 ladies were working on more.

Bentley was much braver today and even let some of the ladies stroke him. He was also cheeky enough to try to run off with someones wool!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh! Your turtles are the best Barny! Animal knitter extraordinary, yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, gorgeous though Barny's turtles are, I'd rather have some of the chocolate variety!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


So sorry to hear that Lisa, please give her my fondest love and a big Londy hug as soon as she is up to it. Sending her lots of healing vibes! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had fun this morning, the twiddlemuffs are multiplying. And all 16 ladies were working on more.
> 
> Bentley was much braver today and even let some of the ladies stroke him. He was also cheeky enough to try to run off with someones wool!


I'm not surprised about the wool. They did make a fuss of him, so it was obviously for him!


----------



## London Girl

Have finally got through the 40 odd pages you lovely gals clocked up in the last week, lots going on!! Lots of lovely pictures from Trish and Purple, keep 'em coming! Susan, I truly hope this extraction will sort out your current mouth problems and that the diabetes diagnosis is negative! Pam, enjoy your trip to see your family, hope you find everything as it should be!! Barny, really enjoying seeing your Ark dwellers take shape but I'm with you, hate sewing up fiddly bits! Binky, so sorry Ange is giving you so much worry, really hope this illness passes over very soon, hang in there kid! Becca, well done on getting that yarn untangled, that is something that I really enjoy doing, find it very therapeutic and satisfying! Chris, wishing you luck with your appeal, the whole system seems to have come apart at the seams. You can get your car tax online now, so much easier. A big hello to everyone else and hope everyone continues to be well and those that aren't get better very soon! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Tooth pain is worse at night. I hope you get seen soon. Here they put floride in the public water. I'm not sure how floride helps teeth. I hope they help you soon.


The fluoride is supposed to help stop the tooth decay, and I think it also helps keep the teeth strong. Anyone feel free to correct me, if I am wrong! 😆😆


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Have finally got through the 40 odd pages you lovely gals clocked up in the last week, lots going on!! Lots of lovely pictures from Trish and Purple, keep 'em coming! Susan, I truly hope this extraction will sort out your current mouth problems and that the diabetes diagnosis is negative! Pam, enjoy your trip to see your family, hope you find everything as it should be!! Barny, really enjoying seeing your Ark dwellers take shape but I'm with you, hate sewing up fiddly bits! Binky, so sorry Ange is giving you so much worry, really hope this illness passes over very soon, hang in there kid! Becca, well done on getting that yarn untangled, that is something that I really enjoy doing, find it very therapeutic and satisfying! Chris, wishing you luck with your appeal, the whole system seems to have come apart at the seams. You can get your car tax online now, so much easier. A big hello to everyone else and hope everyone continues to be well and those that aren't get better very soon! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Lovely photos londy.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Glad you're home safely and had a great time! Love your new avatar!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Im back on antibiotics. Theres a suprise!!! I get my tooth out next Wednesday.


And hopefully that will be the end of all this for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos londy.


Ditto from me, Londy!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He keeps taking and hiding little balls of wool, he knows which cupboard his food is in and is trying his darnest to open it. He has hardly slept all day and is now zonked out at the foot of the bed. Night night xx


He might want to learn how to knit. 😂😅😂😅😂😅


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Today has been a lot cooler and a chance of snow :shock:


The temperatures here are gradually getting cooler, I can actually go all day now, without impersonating a rainforest.😆😆


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Quite an experience. I Once had a deer jump to the road in front of my windshield. biiiig head! Damaged the front door hinge area.


A kangaroo did that to me when I was driving home from my work, which was an hour away; and one stretch of the road had lots of twists and turns, with a drop on both sides due to the build up of the road to make it more level than it would have been if it followed the terrain. Anyway, this kangaroo was facing away from me, as if he was going to jump away from me, but he twisted mid jump and hit the side of the car and damaged the headlight. This happened at about 11.00pm, and I was still more than half an hour away from home!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Welcome home, guessed you might have had problems on the ship. Are looking forward to seeing more photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Islander

Yes I can see those rays of serenity shining right down on you!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> A kangaroo did that to me when I was driving home from my work, which was an hour away; and one stretch of the road had lots of twists and turns, with a drop on both sides due to the build up of the road to make it more level than it would have been if it followed the terrain. Anyway, this kangaroo was facing away from me, as if he was going to jump away from me, but he twisted mid jump and hit the side of the car and damaged the headlight. This happened at about 11.00pm, and I was still more than half an hour away from home!


Oh my Judi, that would be startling! Do you have to be on the look out all the time for the kanga's?
I had that happen on my way to work just as I was about to turn into the hospital. There was a creek near by and all of a sudden all these little deer came "boinging" out in front of me. I didn't hit anything but one of the little gaffers ran right into the side of my car and killed itself. :-( It left a good dent in my side door.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Please let her know that I am thinking of her, and that I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love to see a photo of Mr J and Bailey, sounds as if they are both making good use of the scooter.
> 
> Bentley discovered a pigeon in the garden today..


He looks like he would love to pounce on the pidgeon, and play with it for awhile.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes I can see those rays of serenity shining right down on you!


Oh yes, the sun surely shone on the righteous!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh my Judi, that would be startling! Do you have to be on the look out all the time for the kanga's?
> I had that happen on my way to work just as I was about to turn into the hospital. There was a creek near by and all of a sudden all these little deer came "boinging" out in front of me. I didn't hit anything but one of the little gaffers ran right into the side of my car and killed itself. :-( It left a good dent in my side door.


Awwwww.......


----------



## Islander

Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely photos Londy, those cocktails look amazing. So glad you are safely home. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


Thsnks for the photos. Looks like your dogs were queuing up to have a ride on the scooter and how great for Mr J to get out and about. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


That's so great, Trish!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im at drs in over an hour and Im phoning the dentists at 9. Have a nice day.


Susan I hope everything goes well for you at the dentist. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Precipitation and low temps this whole week. Yay spring.
> I need a new cat. The one that sleeps in my room is defective. She doesn't sleep anymore, so I don't either.
> I'm on early shift again. So I'll be able to run to the LYS in Bowmanville after work. I've lost my 6mm needle tip and can't find it anywhere. I'm using a Denise plastic tip at the moment but it is so dull. I've heard that the new coloured tips are pointier, but I haven't seen any in person. I need this size for the Argentina yarn. I'm making a Dewberry cowl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dewberry
> I need to get a new suitcase. All of ours are too big. Air Canada has the most restrictive luggage rules of any of the carriers.


That is beautiful; I think I might need to find the stitch patterns, with a view to using them in a sampler blanket (or 2). I am in the middle of main the third blanket now, and I still have 4 more to make (for DD4's children),


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mine "chitter" at insects in the house that they can't reach. They're all great bug hunters. When the squirrels are outside, mine run from window to window to watch them. They have been known the crash over whatever is in their way.


So very focused on the squirrels!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of my past cats used to catch chipmunks alive, stuff them in his cheeks and bring them inside to let loose. I don't know who was more scared, the chipmunk or mum.


That would have been hilarious, after your mum got over the shock of tiny (chipmunks are tiny aren't they) furry creatures, catapulting around the house! 😂😅😂😅😂😅😂😅 :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I agree we need the sun. I envy you the daffodils in bloom. Mine are not nearly ready to bloom, but they will get there soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. I overslept again. Im off to the over 60's today , Its our Easter raffle. We are raffling easter eggs.....Bet you never thought of that!!! Ive got my own little egg in my mouth hahah.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and -5'C (25'F). It's supposed to rain this afternoon.
I switched out the Denise needles for another one not quite the right size. The Denise's are just too blunt.
I have Knit Night tonight.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


I love the way you said you nearly did the ironing 

It's lovely and sunny here today and with warmth to it. I have two loads of washing on the line. I have plenty more to do but will leave it for another day...it's not going anywhere. Plus I'm off to meet DH for lunch in a while...a little treat we allow ourselves when it's the school holidays, but he's at work :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I overslept again. Im off to the over 60's today , Its our Easter raffle. We are raffling easter eggs.....Bet you never thought of that!!! Ive got my own little egg in my mouth hahah.


I wouldn't have thought of raffling easter eggs.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I overslept again. Im off to the over 60's today , Its our Easter raffle. We are raffling easter eggs.....Bet you never thought of that!!! Ive got my own little egg in my mouth hahah.


Yummy, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and -5'C (25'F). It's supposed to rain this afternoon.
> I switched out the Denise needles for another one not quite the right size. The Denise's are just too blunt.
> I have Knit Night tonight.


Here's hoping the rain stays away. Enjoy knit night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


Look at all the pretty flowers. I have some green stubs. Probably a good thing as we are getting an ice storm Wednesday night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful; I think I might need to find the stitch patterns, with a view to using them in a sampler blanket (or 2). I am in the middle of main the third blanket now, and I still have 4 more to make (for DD4's children),


The stitches are easy, just yo, k2tog rows and knit and purl rows.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


That looks like a really good scooter. It's great that he has his mobility back. The dogs look like they enjoy it too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh my Judi, that would be startling! Do you have to be on the look out all the time for the kanga's?
> I had that happen on my way to work just as I was about to turn into the hospital. There was a creek near by and all of a sudden all these little deer came "boinging" out in front of me. I didn't hit anything but one of the little gaffers ran right into the side of my car and killed itself. :-( It left a good dent in my side door.


At our old house, we had a pair of deer who regularly walked along part of the road. Everyone who lived there knew to drive slowly through that stretch. My brother ran into a deer but so far I've missed them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have finally got through the 40 odd pages you lovely gals clocked up in the last week, lots going on!! Lots of lovely pictures from Trish and Purple, keep 'em coming! Susan, I truly hope this extraction will sort out your current mouth problems and that the diabetes diagnosis is negative! Pam, enjoy your trip to see your family, hope you find everything as it should be!! Barny, really enjoying seeing your Ark dwellers take shape but I'm with you, hate sewing up fiddly bits! Binky, so sorry Ange is giving you so much worry, really hope this illness passes over very soon, hang in there kid! Becca, well done on getting that yarn untangled, that is something that I really enjoy doing, find it very therapeutic and satisfying! Chris, wishing you luck with your appeal, the whole system seems to have come apart at the seams. You can get your car tax online now, so much easier. A big hello to everyone else and hope everyone continues to be well and those that aren't get better very soon! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Nice photos and double-fisted drinking. It looks like it was a great holiday.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


Trish, so lovely to see your DH out under his own steam and with his faithful companions riding shotgun. I can just imagine how happy this has made you all!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Beautiful pattern... what yarn did you choose for it?
> Tip: 2 cats = no sleep. Trust me. :lol:


I'm using some Malabrigo yarn that mum brought back for me from Argentina.

6 cats = cats get put in the basement for the night. They are ok with that, the basement is much warmer at night than the rest of the house, they go voluntarily and they have lots of baskets to sleep in.
I only have 1 cat that is allowed upstairs at night because, up til now, she actually slept at night.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
I've just heard on the TV of the explosions in Belgium. I've sent an email to my cousin, his daughter works at the United Nations in Brussels.
Everyone have a good day.
Healing hugs to Linky and Purly.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


Your daffs look fab!! It was lovely getting back to a UK spring to see all the daffodils on the side of the roads on the way back from the airport, didn't see a single one over the pond!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I should think they woukd be dissolving soon.


A bit just came out! Still waiting for the rest! Hope you get your teeth sorted. They are a trouble going & my GS baby Felix assures me they are a trouble coming too!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mint. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.
> 
> Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


It is great that the abscess is reducing in size, now all there is to do ...... is to get those teeth fixed for good.

Haven't heard anything else about Angela yet!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I agree we need the sun. I envy you the daffodils in bloom. Mine are not nearly ready to bloom, but they will get there soon.


Oh, so you DO get daffs over there?Maybe I was just in the wrong part to see them! Saw loads of beautiful magenta-coloured bougainvillea though!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


God to see you, look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I overslept again. Im off to the over 60's today , Its our Easter raffle. We are raffling easter eggs.....Bet you never thought of that!!! Ive got my own little egg in my mouth hahah.


Enjoy your club dear, hope your mouth isn't too sore and that everything comes right after tomorrows appointment!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I love the way you said you nearly did the ironing
> 
> It's lovely and sunny here today and with warmth to it. I have two loads of washing on the line. I have plenty more to do but will leave it for another day...it's not going anywhere. Plus I'm off to meet DH for lunch in a while...a little treat we allow ourselves when it's the school holidays, but he's at work :thumbup:


Enjoy your lunch with DH, so glad you are having a little treat together! Well done on getting the washing done and on the line, it's sunny but cold here today! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> I've just heard on the TV of the explosions in Belgium. I've sent an email to my cousin, his daughter works at the United Nations in Brussels.
> Everyone have a good day.
> Healing hugs to Linky and Purly.


Yes, it's all over the news here too, very very sad.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


So pleased he has got some independence back, I know how important that is. Your DH looks very happy & your 4 legged family are so cute.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it's sunny today, hoorah!
Good to see Londy back! Hope you all have a good day, especially Lifeline, enjoy your day. Hope GS's tooth is feeling better. Love to Lnky & hope she feels better today. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Yes we do. Right now the daffodils, tulips, and crocus are getting close to blooming. Our temperatures are a lot different than California and Nevada. We are still expecting 3 inches of snow tomorrow. uote=London Girl]Oh, so you DO get daffs over there?Maybe I was just in the wrong part to see them! Saw loads of beautiful magenta-coloured bougainvillea though!![/quote]


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes we do. Right now the daffodils, tulips, and crocus are getting close to blooming. Our temperatures are a lot different than California and Nevada. We are still expecting 3 inches of snow tomorrow. uote=London Girl]Oh, so you DO get daffs over there?Maybe I was just in the wrong part to see them! Saw loads of beautiful magenta-coloured bougainvillea though!!


[/quote]

That's good to know, don't like to think of us having the monopoly on spring beauty!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh. A fruit pie and a dish of peas sounds very interesting to me.
> Enjoy your tasty treats.


In Australia, we have a dish named "Pie Floaters. It consists of a delicious meat pie, floating (or submerged) in a bowl of mushy green peas. This dish was actually developed in my home town

This site has the history of this dish, from when it was first developed, to when the last Pie Cart closed business:- http://meandmybigmouth.com.au/pie-floater-invented/

So the mince meat pie and peas might be something similar to this, *BUT* I am not sure if the peas are combined with the meat filling; or they are served as an accompaniment to the mince meat pie.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo, I'm back!! So sorry I could not communicate from the ship, the internet was very expensive and i was told that it was quite temperamental so I didn't bother in the end. Had a great time, saw lots of lovely places and met lots of lovely people. Still very jet-lagged but am doing my best to keep going. Haven't caught up yet as I have been very busy with all the chaos that emptying my suitcase caused!! DH managed very well while I was away and says thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Off to catch up now, missed you all!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Welcolm home, do you get a couple of days, to get your body, mind and soul, all together on the same page? 😆😆


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a on and off sunny Surrey. Not planning on doing much today, maybe a bit of washing. I did manage to knit 2 baby hats yesterday for our local maternity department.

Hope everyone is having a good day. My thoughts are with those in Belgium. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> In Australia, we have a dish named "Pie Floaters. It consists of a delicious meat pie, floating (or submerged) in a bowl of mushy green peas. This dish was actually developed in my home town
> 
> This site has the history of this dish, from when it was first developed, to when the last Pie Cart closed business:- http://meandmybigmouth.com.au/pie-floater-invented/
> 
> So the mince meat pie and peas might be something similar to this, *BUT* I am not sure if the peas are combined with the meat filling; or they are served as an accompaniment to the mince meat pie.


Yes, I have sampled this dish at a converted old bus in Wooloomooloo, Sydney and enjoyed it very much! I would think Susan's peas would be served outside the pie but on the same plate!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Waiting for something to pounce on


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Welcolm home, do you get a couple of days, to get your body, mind and soul, all together on the same page? 😆😆


I'm getting there Judi, trying to force myself to keep UK hours and it seems to be working. However, I am spending large amounts of time sitting in my armchair, catching up with my emails and other correspondence, when I should be up and about, ironing my now clean holiday clothes and trying to get the house back up to scratch after my absence, not good!!


----------



## jinx

I never heard of this either. Having a meat pie with veggies makes sense to me. I have never thought of having fruit (mincemeat) and peas in the same dish. Or is your mincemeat different from what I am use to?


Xiang said:


> In Australia, we have a dish named "Pie Floaters. It consists of a delicious meat pie, floating (or submerged) in a bowl of mushy green peas. This dish was actually developed in my home town
> 
> This site has the history of this dish, from when it was first developed, to when the last Pie Cart closed business:- http://meandmybigmouth.com.au/pie-floater-invented/
> 
> So the mince meat pie and peas might be something similar to this, *BUT* I am not sure if the peas are combined with the meat filling; or they are served as an accompaniment to the mince meat pie.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Waiting for something to pounce on


Who's a pretty boy then?!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I never heard of this either. Having a meat pie with veggies makes sense to me. I have never thought of having fruit (mincemeat) and peas in the same dish. Or is your mincemeat different from what I am use to?


Yes!! I can assure you that the pie will be savoury with the minced beef in gravy inside the pie!! There is often confusion with mincemeat (for Christmas sweet mince pies) and minced meat for a savoury pie! Really fancy any sort of pie now!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B...it was soooooooooo noisey. Im not in the mood for it today.Its nice to come home to peace. DH had been to the tip again today. AND..I,ve binned his holiday hat.......I'm just biding time until its dentists time.


I understand how you would have felt; I dont hang out for very long, if the volume of the cacophony, I leave the area very quickly.


----------



## jinx

I am amazed that you all iron. Hot out the dryer and on a hanger is the way I do laundry. The only clothes that get hung outside are the ones that do not need ironing. Please do not tell me you iron sheets and towels. I have an iron. It is in the back of the closet and would need to be dusted to be used.


London Girl said:


> I'm getting there Judi, trying to force myself to keep UK hours and it seems to be working. However, I am spending large amounts of time sitting in my armchair, catching up with my emails and other correspondence, when I should be up and about, ironing my now clean holiday clothes and trying to get the house back up to scratch after my absence, not good!!


----------



## jinx

Well, duh. Now I understand. I was thinking mincemeat and you are taking about minced meat.


London Girl said:


> Yes!! I can assure you that the pie will be savoury with the minced beef in gravy inside the pie!! There is often confusion with mincemeat (for Christmas sweet mince pies) and minced meat for a savoury pie! Really fancy any sort of pie now!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am amazed that you all iron. Hot out the dryer and on a hanger is the way I do laundry. The only clothes that get hung outside are the ones that do not need ironing. Please do not tell me you iron sheets and towels. I have an iron. It is in the back of the closet and would need to be dusted to be used.


I don't have a dryer so most of the stuff goes in the airing cupboard or out on the line in fine weather. I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing but it doesn't always work! I would never do it as life is too short but I do have friends that iron their bedding but probably not towels!!


----------



## jinx

I am getting a real education. I had to google airing cupboard. Your water heat is in this cupboard? Our water heater is in the basement. I do have a rack on the back of a door that I hang clothes that are almost dry.


London Girl said:


> I don't have a dryer so most of the stuff goes in the airing cupboard or out on the line in fine weather. I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing but it doesn't always work! I would never do it as life is too short but I do have friends that iron their bedding but probably not towels!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I never heard of this either. Having a meat pie with veggies makes sense to me. I have never thought of having fruit (mincemeat) and peas in the same dish. Or is your mincemeat different from what I am use to?


I think Susan means minced beef in this instance, but we do have mincemeat at Christmas which is made with fruit.xXx

ps sorry l see June has already answered this.

pps l do iron pilliwcases and sometimes duvet covers but never towels xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Who's a pretty boy then?!!!


He has just seen a brimstone butterfly pass the window. Great excitement


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am getting a real education. I had to google airing cupboard. Your water heat is in this cupboard? Our water heater is in the basement. I do have a rack on the back of a door that I hang clothes that are almost dry.


Yes, that's right. My water heater is in a cupboard on the upstairs landing and it gets warm enough in there to dry clothes overnight!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> In Australia, we have a dish named "Pie Floaters. It consists of a delicious meat pie, floating (or submerged) in a bowl of mushy green peas. This dish was actually developed in my home town
> 
> This site has the history of this dish, from when it was first developed, to when the last Pie Cart closed business:- http://meandmybigmouth.com.au/pie-floater-invented/
> 
> So the mince meat pie and peas might be something similar to this, *BUT* I am not sure if the peas are combined with the meat filling; or they are served as an accompaniment to the mince meat pie.


We tried to find somewhere in Australia that still served pie floaters but couldn't find anywhere, would have liked to try them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Waiting for something to pounce on


Or someone :!: :!:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I think Susan means minced beef in this instance, but we do have mincemeat at Christmas which is made with fruit.xXx
> 
> ps sorry l see June has already answered this.
> 
> pps l do iron pilliwcases and sometimes duvet covers but never towels xx


I iron pillowcases as they look nicer on the bed and also iron the duvet cover. It's folded in half as I'm ironing it so the top part is ironed and underneath not properly ironed, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, so you DO get daffs over there?Maybe I was just in the wrong part to see them! Saw loads of beautiful magenta-coloured bougainvillea though!!


Yes, we do have them here. In our area, they have been blooming the past couple of weeks or so. A town south of us will be having it's annual Daffodil Parade soon.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do have them here. In our area, they have been blooming the past couple of weeks or so. A town south of us will be having it's annual Daffodil Parade soon.


That's great, the are such a harbinger of Spring!! xxx


----------



## jinx

You are a great teacher.


London Girl said:


> Yes, that's right. My water heater is in a cupboard on the upstairs landing and it gets warm enough in there to dry clothes overnight!!


----------



## jinx

It made so much sense when I realized it was minced meat not mincemeat. Silly me. I remember ironing almost everything, even bras. Ironing board gets used mostly as a board to pin and block knit doily's or small items.


PurpleFi said:


> I think Susan means minced beef in this instance, but we do have mincemeat at Christmas which is made with fruit.xXx
> 
> ps sorry l see June has already answered this.
> 
> pps l do iron pilliwcases and sometimes duvet covers but never towels xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I iron pillowcases as they look nicer on the bed and also iron the duvet cover. It's folded in half as I'm ironing it so the top part is ironed and underneath not properly ironed, if you see what I mean.


That's how l do mine. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's great, the are such a harbinger of Spring!! xxx


My first tulip is out. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's great, the are such a harbinger of Spring!! xxx


Yes, they are and so are the forsythia.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My first tulip is out. Xx


So pretty!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your lunch with DH, so glad you are having a little treat together! Well done on getting the washing done and on the line, it's sunny but cold here today! xxx


Had a lovely lunch and it really warmed up. I ended up putting coat, gloves and scarf into a bag and carrying them. I got back to dry washing :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I don't have a dryer so most of the stuff goes in the airing cupboard or out on the line in fine weather. I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing but it doesn't always work! I would never do it as life is too short but I do have friends that iron their bedding but probably not towels!!


I iron pillow cases, but no other bedding :roll:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> My first tulip is out. Xx


I don't think I've seen one as pretty as that before


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


He is just so gorgeous


----------



## lifeline

I met up with DH and had a lovely pastrami and sauerkraut toasted sandwich. I have never had sauerkraut before. I'm glad I was adventurous and tried it.

After he went back to work I had to pop in to IKnit as it's not far from his work. I bought a pair of karbonz tips for lace knitting.

The weather has been amazing, sunny and warm :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My first tulip is out. Xx


Ooooh, that's a beauty!!! x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


Small steps for Bentley but a big step for.....catkind?!! It's a start and I bet the birds will be holding their breath!!! He looks very good against your lovely cushions!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Had a lovely lunch and it really warmed up. I ended up putting coat, gloves and scarf into a bag and carrying them. I got back to dry washing :thumbup:


I went out in the front garden to pull some grass but after half an hour, I was too hot and had to come in!! Managed to fill one large bucket though!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I met up with DH and had a lovely pastrami and sauerkraut toasted sandwich. I have never had sauerkraut before. I'm glad I was adventurous and tried it.
> 
> After he went back to work I had to pop in to IKnit as it's not far from his work. I bought a pair of karbonz tips for lace knitting.
> 
> The weather has been amazing, sunny and warm :thumbup:


Any excuse to drop into IKnit!! What is that you are knitting in your avatar pic dear?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Any excuse to drop into IKnit!! What is that you are knitting in your avatar pic dear?


It's a hat, complete now but I put it on as it has a lifeline in and I had been commenting on a few lifeline posts.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:



> It's a hat, complete now but I put it on as it has a lifeline in and I had been commenting on a few lifeline posts.


Of course, you are the Queen of Lifeline!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Of course, you are the Queen of Lifeline!!


 ;-)


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Have finally got through the 40 odd pages you lovely gals clocked up in the last week, lots going on!! Lots of lovely pictures from Trish and Purple, keep 'em coming! Susan, I truly hope this extraction will sort out your current mouth problems and that the diabetes diagnosis is negative! Pam, enjoy your trip to see your family, hope you find everything as it should be!! Barny, really enjoying seeing your Ark dwellers take shape but I'm with you, hate sewing up fiddly bits! Binky, so sorry Ange is giving you so much worry, really hope this illness passes over very soon, hang in there kid! Becca, well done on getting that yarn untangled, that is something that I really enjoy doing, find it very therapeutic and satisfying! Chris, wishing you luck with your appeal, the whole system seems to have come apart at the seams. You can get your car tax online now, so much easier. A big hello to everyone else and hope everyone continues to be well and those that aren't get better very soon! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


It all looks wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


Happy man, happy dogs. Lovely photos.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is where you are. It is dull here but not too cold. Nearly did the ironing but decided I had better things to do. Don't feel up to ironing anyway. I have started on Noah and his wife, as the animals need someone to look after them. My sofa is getting full of creatures. Hope we don't have unexpected visitors. My daffodils out the back are looking a picture now but the front ones still haven't opened, I think they need a bit of sun, who doesn't? See you all later. xx


Another nice picture. Daffodils always cheer you up, don't they.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I never heard of this either. Having a meat pie with veggies makes sense to me. I have never thought of having fruit (mincemeat) and peas in the same dish. Or is your mincemeat different from what I am use to?


Here mincemeat is usually minced meat, but we do have the sweet variety as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

which several people have already said.


----------



## SaxonLady

another lovely day here, sitting in the sunshine with my ladies drinking water (honest!). It was so hot that, like Lifeline I carried my coat home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


He'd had a stressful day obviously. :lol:


----------



## jinx

Better to hear it several times than not at all. I wonder why the sweet one is called mincemeat.


SaxonLady said:


> which several people have already said.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I don't think I've seen one as pretty as that before


Its a little dwaf one


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Better to hear it several times than not at all. I wonder why the sweet one is called mincemeat.


Because at one time l belueve it did contain meat. Traditional it is made usinf beef suet, but nowadays it is often vegetarian suet..


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Better to hear it several times than not at all. I wonder why the sweet one is called mincemeat.


Always happy to enlighten!!
http://www.whychristmas.com/customs/mincepies.shtml


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Because at one time l belueve it did contain meat. Traditional it is made usinf beef suet, but nowadays it is often vegetarian suet..


That's what they tell _you_, anyway!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.

Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.

I need to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.

Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.

I need to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm getting there Judi, trying to force myself to keep UK hours and it seems to be working. However, I am spending large amounts of time sitting in my armchair, catching up with my emails and other correspondence, when I should be up and about, ironing my now clean holiday clothes and trying to get the house back up to scratch after my absence, not good!!


     Ive just finished emptying my case tonight...


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am amazed that you all iron. Hot out the dryer and on a hanger is the way I do laundry. The only clothes that get hung outside are the ones that do not need ironing. Please do not tell me you iron sheets and towels. I have an iron. It is in the back of the closet and would need to be dusted to be used.


I'm not that daft......hahahaha... I dont have a dryer either...... ;-) If I'm going to be lazy then I make a good job of it....

NOW THEN.....I had savoury mince pie with green mushy peas, on Monday/ This seems to have been the highlight of conversation between us all,,,hahahahah....they were all on the same plate...Some people put vinegar on their peas..theres a thought. I felt they needed a little salt on them. I didnt have many peas cos mushy peas make you pump and I can do that on my own without them helping me


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am getting a real education. I had to google airing cupboard. Your water heat is in this cupboard? Our water heater is in the basement. I do have a rack on the back of a door that I hang clothes that are almost dry.


We dont have basements!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, that's a beauty!!! x


I thought it was a daffodil


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm not that daft......hahahaha... I dont have a dryer either...... ;-) If I'm going to be lazy then I make a good job of it....
> 
> NOW THEN.....I had savoury mince pie with green mushy peas, on Monday/ This seems to have been the highlight of conversation between us all,,,hahahahah....they were all on the same plate...Some people put vinegar on their peas..theres a thought. I felt they needed a little salt on them. I didnt have many peas cos mushy peas make you pump and I can do that on my own without them helping me


For once it was me making the sofa shake with my silent laughter, normally it's DH


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> My first tulip is out. Xx


That tulip is Di pretty.
I seem to have lost all my tulips in my front garden? Bet that squirrel came round, he had lots before.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I seem to have lost all my tulips in my front garden? Bet that squirrel came round, he had lots before.


just dont start about mushy peas... ?I'm losing the will to live :wink:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> We dont have basements!!!!!


I've got a huge cellar, but I've only gone down once in 40 years. It's full of DH's stuff which he never looks at. I keep telling him to clear it all. Mone day our children will curse us!


----------



## jinx

I realize that. Just saying where ours is. Many places here do not have basements. The water heater is in a utility closet often the furnace is in the same space..


grandma susan said:


> We dont have basements!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> just dont start about mushy peas... ?I'm losing the will to live :wink:


So pleased your mouth is easier, my stitches started coming out today, thank goodness.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I realize that. Just saying where ours is. Many places here do not have basements. The water heater is in a utility closet often the furnace is in the same space..


our water heater is like londy's. in the airing cupboard. I wish I DID have a basement. Albert has 2 garages that we cant get in for his mess. Thats when I wish we had a basement...Hes even got an old Jaguar in bits in one of them, but dont lets go there!!!! If anything should ever happen to him I'm just going to rent a skip and dump the lot of it....I have a freezer in one of them that I cant get to...Can you feel the crossness hahahah, anyway have a good noght / evening cos I'm off to my bed...I hopw you didnt take me wrong abut the basement and mushy peas.... :roll:


----------



## jinx

I saw nothing to take the wrong way. I am sorry if my response sounded terse. I can relate to the garage situation. I insist in the winter there be space for my car. Poor guy has to get his Harley and bike trailer and other motorcycle paraphernalia into the space left in a 3 car garage. Men!


grandma susan said:


> our water heater is like londy's. in the airing cupboard. I wish I DID have a basement. Albert has 2 garages that we cant get in for his mess. Thats when I wish we had a basement...Hes even got an old Jaguar in bits in one of them, but dont lets go there!!!! If anything should ever happen to him I'm just going to rent a skip and dump the lot of it....I have a freezer in one of them that I cant get to...Can you feel the crossness hahahah, anyway have a good noght / evening cos I'm off to my bed...I hopw you didnt take me wrong abut the basement and mushy peas.... :roll:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.
> 
> Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.
> 
> I need to catch up.


It must be a day for abscesses to burst, I have been in agony for a week now with a recurring one (won't mention where but has caused me great grief in the past) and at last it burst this afternoon, what a relief, so I can empathise with you. :-(


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It must be a day for abscesses to burst, I have been in agony for a week now with a recurring one (won't mention where but has caused me great grief in the past) and at last it burst this afternoon, what a relief, so I can empathise with you. :-(


 :-( :-( :-( :-( Feel for you. And in spite of it, you keep on knitting... what a trooper you are Barny.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.
> 
> Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.
> 
> I need to catch up.


You can tell your feeling much better Susan, your using more exclamation marks! Yay!!!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It must be a day for abscesses to burst, I have been in agony for a week now with a recurring one (won't mention where but has caused me great grief in the past) and at last it burst this afternoon, what a relief, so I can empathise with you. :-(


Oh no! But glad you have finally got relief :-D


----------



## Islander

No tulips in my yard, the elk cleaned them out a long time ago. They think even the bulbs are scrumptious!
Here's my contribution to Spring... gotta love those Pansy faces! As long as I keep them on my porch.. they get to live! These ones are interesting, they have frilly skirts.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Its a little dwaf one


It's lovely... I should get some for pots.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Happy man, happy dogs. Lovely photos.


Thanks Saxy, lots of exercise and good home cooking keeps them all happy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> :-( :-( :-( :-( Feel for you. And in spite of it, you keep on knitting... what a trooper you are Barny.


It's the only thing I have been feeling like doing, having had two major ops caused by them I now take things easy when one erupts.


----------



## Islander

My hummer feeder is up now and sneaky Willow sits behind the window thinking naughty cat ideas...


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do have them here. In our area, they have been blooming the past couple of weeks or so. A town south of us will be having it's annual Daffodil Parade soon.


We have "Daffy Days" here too, but it is usually raining on everyone.. never fails.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


Do you have other cats in the neighbourhood that might intimidate him? Mine always want to come right back in if they get out accidentally. If they want fresh air they can go on the front porch, so far they haven't jumped the gate or tried to leap to their deaths! I have to watch they don't start digging in or eating the plants though.. Bentley looks so marvellous in front of your beautiful pillows.


----------



## Islander

Linky I hope you are doing well and feeling better. Sending good vibes!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley took his furst tentative steps outside today. Mr P and l were sitting on the bench on the patio with the door slightly open. A little dace appeared so l push the door open. He stood in the doorway for a long time and then he ventured out under the bench and dtayed close to the house. After about 10 mins he went inside again. He is jow collapsed on the sofa.


Good for him!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Had a lovely lunch and it really warmed up. I ended up putting coat, gloves and scarf into a bag and carrying them. I got back to dry washing :thumbup:


Yay!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I met up with DH and had a lovely pastrami and sauerkraut toasted sandwich. I have never had sauerkraut before. I'm glad I was adventurous and tried it.
> 
> After he went back to work I had to pop in to IKnit as it's not far from his work. I bought a pair of karbonz tips for lace knitting.
> 
> The weather has been amazing, sunny and warm :thumbup:


Sounds like a wonderful say!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Like a log and so did Bentley, so he is now full of energy again and charging up and down the stairs. Xx


And are you also full of energy and charging up and down the stairs? .


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> ********URGENT*********
> 
> My sister(Linky) is in the hospital she has pneumonia, I will keep you posted on how she is doing.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I do hope she gets well fast. Once on meds she will I'm sure. Of course you are worried as we are. Try to think positive thoughts if it helps you not worry. And rest if you can.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm at the end of a day that has left me feeling I've been a dope as usual. I had to meet the rep from a company I have delt with for years. He was so easy to talk to and we discussed his daughter. I'm always taking people as they seem. But after we met I knew he was just buttering me up to get me to make investments that would get him a commission. I just thought he was a friendly person but I'm surprised I didn't see his purpose right away. Once he saw I wasn't biting he was just a salesman not so warm and fuzzy. I wonder if phony people become salesmen or if salesmen become phony people. Anyway I accomplished what I went for.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> No problem....Our parking disc is due for renewal this year. I doubt we'll get it. They arent going to say yes to us if they are saying no to people in your condition.


Is there any organization that speaks for the disabled? Would your doctor give a letter saying you need to park close to places?


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Because according to the person who assessed me I could walk. I had to walk from my car to the appointment which was about 200 yards but I had to keep stopping on the way. She put that I could walk 200yds unaided, I use my crutch all the time now! Reading the paper & watching the news I think it's all going to be investigated as 1000s are being taken off the books, including younger people who cannot work due to their disabilities. It's burochrocy gone mad.....again.


That is soooo wrong! Does the newspaper publish how this is happening, with names of who is doing it so they might be exposed? When they wouldn't get hub out of the hospital as promised he was getting so upset I thought he'd have another stroke. I tried to ask nicely and got people walking away from me so I asked for the person who is suppose to be advocate for patients. She was just a soothing hospital rep puppet. So I told her my cousin works for the newspaper and he'd be interested in doing a story on how patient discharge works there. I asked for her name. Well they had papers in hsnd to sign and a wheelchair in the hall do fast I thought it was a circus act. Maybe you need to try some of that type of pressure. When I had a bad deal from a company I told them I was on a well traveled bus line and I was going to put up a billboard with their company's name saying I was unfairly treated. Got what I 
wanted. I'm very easygoing and get walked on but when it's a major shafting I 
Try my best to make them behave.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Is he related to my cat. She wants the window open at night when it is below 0'C. She's shedding and uncomfortable. What's his reason?


He is always hot he always sleeps with a fan on, I just have to layer up a deal with it I love him so I will


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Im going to my s and b today. We are having a pie and pea lunch. Ive had my blood taken and I see the dentist at 3.30. I can get my mouth open today, and itting on my gum is an absess the size of an aniseed ball. or for you in usa, a starlite mind. honestly. It is steadily going down, and the pain has gone out of my tooth.
> 
> Have we heard how Angela is? Ive not contacted Jean yet. about purley, Ive been too wrapped up in my own mouth. sorry.Have we heard from Londy yet?


Angie (Linky) is still in the hospital don't know when they will let her go home she is very swollen and according to her they are watching it....whatever that means...


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I hate sewing full stop. Even sewing a button on is hard enough.


I think we must be twins my favorite think to say is "I don't sew." End of discussion.... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that Lisa, please give her my fondest love and a big Londy hug as soon as she is up to it. Sending her lots of healing vibes! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I sure will I am going to try to get up there to see her tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Have finally got through the 40 odd pages you lovely gals clocked up in the last week, lots going on!! Lots of lovely pictures from Trish and Purple, keep 'em coming! Susan, I truly hope this extraction will sort out your current mouth problems and that the diabetes diagnosis is negative! Pam, enjoy your trip to see your family, hope you find everything as it should be!! Barny, really enjoying seeing your Ark dwellers take shape but I'm with you, hate sewing up fiddly bits! Binky, so sorry Ange is giving you so much worry, really hope this illness passes over very soon, hang in there kid! Becca, well done on getting that yarn untangled, that is something that I really enjoy doing, find it very therapeutic and satisfying! Chris, wishing you luck with your appeal, the whole system seems to have come apart at the seams. You can get your car tax online now, so much easier. A big hello to everyone else and hope everyone continues to be well and those that aren't get better very soon! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Love the pictures and the drinks looked good too!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Mr. J on the Mill Site for the first time since 2014, can't tell you all how happy I am to have him back where he loves!


Those are great photos Trish!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> At our old house, we had a pair of deer who regularly walked along part of the road. Everyone who lived there knew to drive slowly through that stretch. My brother ran into a deer but so far I've missed them.


I wish I could say that I have hit a really large buck!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh, so you DO get daffs over there?Maybe I was just in the wrong part to see them! Saw loads of beautiful magenta-coloured bougainvillea though!!


Yes we get them mom has loads that are in full bloom and the pear trees are blooming to so very pretty my second favorite time of the year!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I iron pillowcases as they look nicer on the bed and also iron the duvet cover. It's folded in half as I'm ironing it so the top part is ironed and underneath not properly ironed, if you see what I mean.


Yeah I don't iron anything as ironing is right up there with sewing :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I met up with DH and had a lovely pastrami and sauerkraut toasted sandwich. I have never had sauerkraut before. I'm glad I was adventurous and tried it.
> 
> After he went back to work I had to pop in to IKnit as it's not far from his work. I bought a pair of karbonz tips for lace knitting.
> 
> The weather has been amazing, sunny and warm :thumbup:


I love sauerkraut...Reuben's, on hot dogs, with smoked sausage, pork chops.......yummy!


----------



## binkbrice

Londy welcome home we missed you!


----------



## binkbrice

School Michael and DD are keeping me on my toes I don't have a second to myself hardly!

I did rip out 13 rows of a skirt I am making for GN2 I hope that third time is a charm, I did it to myself again I messed up on the first row and told myself I could live with it.....I was wrong as usual took me 13 rows to. Figure it out&#128557;&#128563;


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Angie (Linky) is still in the hospital don't know when they will let her go home she is very swollen and according to her they are watching it....whatever that means...


It's a long recovery and she will be very weak, so will take time to get back to her normal self. Best wishes to her and a HI from me.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I love sauerkraut...Reuben's, on hot dogs, with smoked sausage, pork chops.......yummy!


I will be looking out for it again. So, is it easy to make? I like pork chops, maybe I can have it with them.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful say!


It was a lovely day


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Mr P said he was unable to get up this morning as Bentley was lying on top of him!!

I have to go and get a haircut as if my fringe gets any longer I won't be able to see.

Then this afternoon I am off to see the gks school play and bring them back here overnight as DD and SIL are working tomorrow.

I will try and catch up later. Sending healing hugs to Angela and Barny, Chris hope your mouth is improving and thinking of you Susan at the dentist today. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its a bit breezy and grey out there. I'll be going up to DS's this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It must be a day for abscesses to burst, I have been in agony for a week now with a recurring one (won't mention where but has caused me great grief in the past) and at last it burst this afternoon, what a relief, so I can empathise with you. :-(


We could have a abcess party. Mine has just about disappeared this morning.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Mr P said he was unable to get up this morning as Bentley was lying on top of him!!
> 
> I have to go and get a haircut as if my fringe gets any longer I won't be able to see.
> 
> Then this afternoon I am off to see the gks school play and bring them back here overnight as DD and SIL are working tomorrow.
> 
> I will try and catch up later. Sending healing hugs to Angela and Barny, Chris hope your mouth is improving and thinking of you Susan at the dentist today. xx


Im not going today. Its next Wednesday I go.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Im not going today. Its next Wednesday I go.


Ok, still thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We could have a abcess party. Mine has just about disappeared this morning.


Wish mine would, it's still giving me gyp and getting me down, will have to get this sorted next time I see my consultant.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's lightly raining right now, but forecasters are calling for freezing rain tonight.I have a overnight bag packed and may stay in Whitby if I need to.
It's tiring living with a person that only sees black and white. DD had a blow up after Knit Night on the drive home. There was a new person at Knit Night who turned out to be a teacher. DD still has issues that she is dealing with (not well) from her days in school. I may just stay in Whitby overnight, freezing rain or not. I've got my knitting packed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Drum roll please, haleluya (spelling?) chorus in the background. I HAVE DONE MY IRONING. I'm knackered now but apart from dinner, which is easy today, I'm giving myself the rest of the day off. I was so eager to do the ironing I forgot to take some photos of the next instalment of the ark, will have quite menagerie by the time I remember. Off to catch up on my e-mails now, see you later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> School Michael and DD are keeping me on my toes I don't have a second to myself hardly!
> 
> I did rip out 13 rows of a skirt I am making for GN2 I hope that third time is a charm, I did it to myself again I messed up on the first row and told myself I could live with it.....I was wrong as usual took me 13 rows to. Figure it out😭😳


I'm up to 4 or 5 times ripping out my current shawl. Some mistakes just bug me until I can't look at them any more. I get to knit a lot of yarn. (It's the same yarn over and over, but length-wise, it's a lot of yarn) 
You'll get it right.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I love sauerkraut...Reuben's, on hot dogs, with smoked sausage, pork chops.......yummy!


I loved fried sauerkraut. Fry up onions, add some diced bacon and a couple apple slices, then throw in the sauerkraut and fry until warmed all over. It's a great side for anything pork.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes we get them mom has loads that are in full bloom and the pear trees are blooming to so very pretty my second favorite time of the year!


Wow your pear trees are blooming? 
I have green shoots in the garden. I can't tell what they are yet. Our Star Magnolia has buds on it but that's all. That's the first bush to open here.
The lilacs are covered with buds but they won't open for months yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I think we must be twins my favorite think to say is "I don't sew." End of discussion.... :lol:


Triplets. I don't sew. I love seamless patterns.
I also don't own an iron.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> That is soooo wrong! Does the newspaper publish how this is happening, with names of who is doing it so they might be exposed? When they wouldn't get hub out of the hospital as promised he was getting so upset I thought he'd have another stroke. I tried to ask nicely and got people walking away from me so I asked for the person who is suppose to be advocate for patients. She was just a soothing hospital rep puppet. So I told her my cousin works for the newspaper and he'd be interested in doing a story on how patient discharge works there. I asked for her name. Well they had papers in hsnd to sign and a wheelchair in the hall do fast I thought it was a circus act. Maybe you need to try some of that type of pressure. When I had a bad deal from a company I told them I was on a well traveled bus line and I was going to put up a billboard with their company's name saying I was unfairly treated. Got what I
> wanted. I'm very easygoing and get walked on but when it's a major shafting I
> Try my best to make them behave.


Good for you Polly. It's amazing how much they can change when they think that they will get bad publicity.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My hummer feeder is up now and sneaky Willow sits behind the window thinking naughty cat ideas...


Willow is watching "cat-tv"


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> No tulips in my yard, the elk cleaned them out a long time ago. They think even the bulbs are scrumptious!
> Here's my contribution to Spring... gotta love those Pansy faces! As long as I keep them on my porch.. they get to live! These ones are interesting, they have frilly skirts.


I don't think I've seen any with frilly skirts this far east. We get the Ice Pansy's in the store. They are supposed to be so hardy that they will keep blooming even with snow on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> our water heater is like londy's. in the airing cupboard. I wish I DID have a basement. Albert has 2 garages that we cant get in for his mess. Thats when I wish we had a basement...Hes even got an old Jaguar in bits in one of them, but dont lets go there!!!! If anything should ever happen to him I'm just going to rent a skip and dump the lot of it....I have a freezer in one of them that I cant get to...Can you feel the crossness hahahah, anyway have a good noght / evening cos I'm off to my bed...I hopw you didnt take me wrong abut the basement and mushy peas.... :roll:


I can't get into our garage either. I'd have to push out the lawn tractor and the snow blower and the garbage bins (3) and the 2 workbenches and the pile of ripping saws and routers and other wood working tools. And the sleds and skis and snow shoes. It's only a 3/4 width so I can't open the doors if I get my little Honda Civic inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm not that daft......hahahaha... I dont have a dryer either...... ;-) If I'm going to be lazy then I make a good job of it....
> 
> NOW THEN.....I had savoury mince pie with green mushy peas, on Monday/ This seems to have been the highlight of conversation between us all,,,hahahahah....they were all on the same plate...Some people put vinegar on their peas..theres a thought. I felt they needed a little salt on them. I didnt have many peas cos mushy peas make you pump and I can do that on my own without them helping me


Mum puts mint jelly on her peas. I'll pass.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go to work.
And take the bins to the curb. Almost forgot.

Chris, Susan and Barny, I hope your mouths feel better soon.
Binky, give Linky a gentle hug for me.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's lightly raining right now, but forecasters are calling for freezing rain tonight.I have a overnight bag packed and may stay in Whitby if I need to.
> It's tiring living with a person that only sees black and white. DD had a blow up after Knit Night on the drive home. There was a new person at Knit Night who turned out to be a teacher. DD still has issues that she is dealing with (not well) from her days in school. I may just stay in Whitby overnight, freezing rain or not. I've got my knitting packed.


Sounds like a good idea, Nitzi. Sending you hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go to work.
> And take the bins to the curb. Almost forgot.
> 
> Chris, Susan and Barny, I hope your mouths feel better soon.
> Binky, give Linky a gentle hug for me.
> 
> Everyone have a great day.


It's not my mouth that needs to feel better, a lot further away than that.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Better to hear it several times than not at all. I wonder why the sweet one is called mincemeat.


Possibly because that is what it looks like?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.
> 
> Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.
> 
> I need to catch up.


I only have trouble with my males!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I've got a huge cellar, but I've only gone down once in 40 years. It's full of DH's stuff which he never looks at. I keep telling him to clear it all. Mone day our children will curse us!


I keep telling my DH that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thanks Saxy, lots of exercise and good home cooking keeps them all happy!


It certainly works


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> My hummer feeder is up now and sneaky Willow sits behind the window thinking naughty cat ideas...


Just dreaming Mum!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I sure will I am going to try to get up there to see her tomorrow!


and of course you will give her all our love and a few hugs.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm getting there Judi, trying to force myself to keep UK hours and it seems to be working. However, I am spending large amounts of time sitting in my armchair, catching up with my emails and other correspondence, when I should be up and about, ironing my now clean holiday clothes and trying to get the house back up to scratch after my absence, not good!!


So a holiday is needed, to recover from your holiday! 😆😆😆


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes!! I can assure you that the pie will be savoury with the minced beef in gravy inside the pie!! There is often confusion with mincemeat (for Christmas sweet mince pies) and minced meat for a savoury pie! Really fancy any sort of pie now!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes ........ both types are delicious ......


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't have a dryer so most of the stuff goes in the airing cupboard or out on the line in fine weather. I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing but it doesn't always work! I would never do it as life is too short but I do have friends that iron their bedding but probably not towels!!


I knew a woman who ironed every piece of linen, towels and clothing (even the underclothes), and when I asked her why she ironed everything, she said that her husband was used to things being ironed! I almost fainted from the shock of it ..... then told her that she should have told her husband that if he wanted everything ironed, to do it herself!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We tried to find somewhere in Australia that still served pie floaters but couldn't find anywhere, would have liked to try them.


I think there are some cafes somewhere, but I don't know where. I also think there might still be at least one Pie Cart in Adelaide, somewhere in the city centre.


----------



## Islander

Good morning Barny I don't know if you are an avid toy knitter, but I was wondering if you have every knit a topsy turvy doll? They intrigue me!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I knew a woman who ironed every piece of linen, towels and clothing (even the underclothes), and when I asked her why she ironed everything, she said that her husband was used to things being ironed! I almost fainted from the shock of it ..... then told her that she should have told her husband that if he wanted everything ironed, to do it herself!


Morning Judi, I remember past members of my family referring to the days for their chores.. Monday was wash day. Tues for ironing etc. It was almost like the 10 commandments, never to be broken! When we got a bit older Mum taught us to iron our own pinafores and blouses for school... I think she was glad to be free of them.


----------



## jinx

I remember my mother had to wash on Monday's. No matter what was going on, she stayed home Monday and washed. All of a sudden she figured out the washer worked every day of the week. So after 50 years on washing on Monday she turned over a new leaf.


Islander said:


> Morning Judi, I remember past members of my family referring to the days for their chores.. Monday was wash day. Tues for ironing etc. It was almost like the 10 commandments, never to be broken! When we got a bit older Mum taught us to iron our own pinafores and blouses for school... I think she was glad to be free of them.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive just finished emptying my case tonight...


Unfortunately, I only have room for cases up in the loft and empty so it's the first thing I have to do when I get home, plus the fact that I'd have noting to wear if I didn't unpack, Ooh-la-la!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm not that daft......hahahaha... I dont have a dryer either...... ;-) If I'm going to be lazy then I make a good job of it....
> 
> NOW THEN.....I had savoury mince pie with green mushy peas, on Monday/ This seems to have been the highlight of conversation between us all,,,hahahahah....they were all on the same plate...Some people put vinegar on their peas..theres a thought. I felt they needed a little salt on them. I didnt have many peas cos mushy peas make you pump and I can do that on my own without them helping me


I didn't know what that meant until my kids went on holiday with friends to Sunderland!!!  :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It must be a day for abscesses to burst, I have been in agony for a week now with a recurring one (won't mention where but has caused me great grief in the past) and at last it burst this afternoon, what a relief, so I can empathise with you. :-(


Ooh, poor you!! Glad the worst is over and hope it stays away!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No tulips in my yard, the elk cleaned them out a long time ago. They think even the bulbs are scrumptious!
> Here's my contribution to Spring... gotta love those Pansy faces! As long as I keep them on my porch.. they get to live! These ones are interesting, they have frilly skirts.


Very pretty!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I remember my mother had to wash on Monday's. No matter what was going on, she stayed home Monday and washed. All of a sudden she figured out the washer worked every day of the week. So after 50 years on washing on Monday she turned over a new leaf.


My mum used to always wash on Mondays too when she had the twin tub. It was a job all to itself.... getting it out, filling it, emptying it, putting it away again. Thinking about it has brought back memories of the smell of the kitchen, but the most memorable thing is the wooden tongues she used to transit from wash tub to spinner.
She then got a top loader which I'm sure freed up a lot of time and enabled her to break from only washing on Mondays.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My hummer feeder is up now and sneaky Willow sits behind the window thinking naughty cat ideas...


He probably thinks you are giving him a little treat, letting him catch his own snacks!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm at the end of a day that has left me feeling I've been a dope as usual. I had to meet the rep from a company I have delt with for years. He was so easy to talk to and we discussed his daughter. I'm always taking people as they seem. But after we met I knew he was just buttering me up to get me to make investments that would get him a commission. I just thought he was a friendly person but I'm surprised I didn't see his purpose right away. Once he saw I wasn't biting he was just a salesman not so warm and fuzzy. I wonder if phony people become salesmen or if salesmen become phony people. Anyway I accomplished what I went for.


I think - and hope - it's the latter, if they are on commision, I guess they have to do what they have to do but it is easy to be suckered in. Jill and I were enticed into a beauty parlour in Vegas where 'miracle' eye cream was applied to our faces. The salesman shmoozed us from here to Christmas but when it became clear we wouldn't pay the $200 per pot he became very slightly insulting. He had drawn another lady in before we got out of the shop!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That is soooo wrong! Does the newspaper publish how this is happening, with names of who is doing it so they might be exposed? When they wouldn't get hub out of the hospital as promised he was getting so upset I thought he'd have another stroke. I tried to ask nicely and got people walking away from me so I asked for the person who is suppose to be advocate for patients. She was just a soothing hospital rep puppet. So I told her my cousin works for the newspaper and he'd be interested in doing a story on how patient discharge works there. I asked for her name. Well they had papers in hsnd to sign and a wheelchair in the hall do fast I thought it was a circus act. Maybe you need to try some of that type of pressure. When I had a bad deal from a company I told them I was on a well traveled bus line and I was going to put up a billboard with their company's name saying I was unfairly treated. Got what I
> wanted. I'm very easygoing and get walked on but when it's a major shafting I
> Try my best to make them behave.


Unfortunately, our NHS is kind of government run so if they make the rules, they cannot be broken. Sad but true!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Angie (Linky) is still in the hospital don't know when they will let her go home she is very swollen and according to her they are watching it....whatever that means...


Sounds like she needs a lot more loving, healing hugs from us, here they come! (((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))...and some for you hun!((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Londy welcome home we missed you!


Thank you dear, I missed all of you too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish mine would, it's still giving me gyp and getting me down, will have to get this sorted next time I see my consultant.


I am fortunate in never having had one but I would say, keep using the ointment?!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's lightly raining right now, but forecasters are calling for freezing rain tonight.I have a overnight bag packed and may stay in Whitby if I need to.
> It's tiring living with a person that only sees black and white. DD had a blow up after Knit Night on the drive home. There was a new person at Knit Night who turned out to be a teacher. DD still has issues that she is dealing with (not well) from her days in school. I may just stay in Whitby overnight, freezing rain or not. I've got my knitting packed.


Sounds like a good idea!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Drum roll please, haleluya (spelling?) chorus in the background. I HAVE DONE MY IRONING. I'm knackered now but apart from dinner, which is easy today, I'm giving myself the rest of the day off. I was so eager to do the ironing I forgot to take some photos of the next instalment of the ark, will have quite menagerie by the time I remember. Off to catch up on my e-mails now, see you later. xx


Did you do the ironing standing up?!! Sorry, that was uncalled for! :roll:  
I am going to do mine in a minute but I have been telling myself that for the past hour!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm up to 4 or 5 times ripping out my current shawl. Some mistakes just bug me until I can't look at them any more. I get to knit a lot of yarn. (It's the same yarn over and over, but length-wise, it's a lot of yarn)
> You'll get it right.


Makes your yarn knittable for longer, can't be bad?!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I only have trouble with my males!


Ho-ho! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So a holiday is needed, to recover from your holiday! 😆😆😆


'Fraid so! :twisted:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning Judi, I remember past members of my family referring to the days for their chores.. Monday was wash day. Tues for ironing etc. It was almost like the 10 commandments, never to be broken! When we got a bit older Mum taught us to iron our own pinafores and blouses for school... I think she was glad to be free of them.


That's right! I vividly remember going home for lunch as a kid and on a Monday, the house smelled of soap suds and on Tuesdays, ironed linen!!


----------



## London Girl

Right, this is my last contribution before I finally start my ironing!
Went to see Hail caesar at the cinema today, looks like they tried to make an epic film that didn't work so just put the best bits together! It was funny in places but fairly incomprehensible!! Right, doing the ironing NOW!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> That is soooo wrong! Does the newspaper publish how this is happening, with names of who is doing it so they might be exposed? When they wouldn't get hub out of the hospital as promised he was getting so upset I thought he'd have another stroke. I tried to ask nicely and got people walking away from me so I asked for the person who is suppose to be advocate for patients. She was just a soothing hospital rep puppet. So I told her my cousin works for the newspaper and he'd be interested in doing a story on how patient discharge works there. I asked for her name. Well they had papers in hsnd to sign and a wheelchair in the hall do fast I thought it was a circus act. Maybe you need to try some of that type of pressure. When I had a bad deal from a company I told them I was on a well traveled bus line and I was going to put up a billboard with their company's name saying I was unfairly treated. Got what I
> wanted. I'm very easygoing and get walked on but when it's a major shafting I
> Try my best to make them behave.


There's been lots about the situation & members of parliament have resigned. My DD wrote to our local MP & he wants me to contact him which I will tonight.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm up to 4 or 5 times ripping out my current shawl. Some mistakes just bug me until I can't look at them any more. I get to knit a lot of yarn. (It's the same yarn over and over, but length-wise, it's a lot of yarn)
> You'll get it right.


I'm like you. I've been knitting the same yarn for about 3 months now. I started making a waistcoat, that was a disaster. Then started a cardigan, got in such a state decreasing in pattern. Then when I went to stitch it all up one of the fronts was a different to the rest. I threw it at DH & he unpicked it all for me. I've now realised that was the only piece I had knitted right!URG!! I've now decided to rip the whole lot out & knit a different pattern. If I had not paid so much for the yarn the whole lot would be in the bin. In the meantime I'm knitting Twiddlemuffs! Wow I did go on sorry!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds like she needs a lot more loving, healing hugs from us, here they come! (((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))...and some for you hun!((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


and lots more from me to both of you. Thinking of you.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> My mum used to always wash on Mondays too when she had the twin tub. It was a job all to itself.... getting it out, filling it, emptying it, putting it away again. Thinking about it has brought back memories of the smell of the kitchen, but the most memorable thing is the wooden tongues she used to transit from wash tub to spinner.
> She then got a top loader which I'm sure freed up a lot of time and enabled her to break from only washing on Mondays.


I had a twin tub when I got married. When I think of the hours I spent washing nappies. Mind you I loved hanging them out on the time. When I got my first automatic Claire was 2 & she sat on the floor watching it & yelling every time she saw something of hers. She's not so keen on washing now!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Sounds like she needs a lot more loving, healing hugs from us, here they come! (((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))...and some for you hun!((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


From me too xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I am fortunate in never having had one but I would say, keep using the ointment?!! :lol:


.......and a cushion??


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> That's right! I vividly remember going home for lunch as a kid and on a Monday, the house smelled of soap suds and on Tuesdays, ironed linen!!


In our house it was always lumpy mash & cold meat on Mondays. I used to walk home from school to eat that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning Barny I don't know if you are an avid toy knitter, but I was wondering if you have every knit a topsy turvy doll? They intrigue me!


Yes I have done a few of Jean Greenhouse cinderella topsy turvy doll. Very fiddly in places but fun to see the final result. I remember one I made to sell at a Christmas Fair when we lived in the Lake District. One little girl was completely smitten with it and kept coming back to my stall to see it. Eventually her Gran bought it for her for Christmas. Her little face fell when she saw it had gone and wanted to know who bought it. I told her Father Christmas had bought it. Apparently her face was a picture when she opened it on Christmas Day and went everywhere with her. Job done. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> My mum used to always wash on Mondays too when she had the twin tub. It was a job all to itself.... getting it out, filling it, emptying it, putting it away again. Thinking about it has brought back memories of the smell of the kitchen, but the most memorable thing is the wooden tongues she used to transit from wash tub to spinner.
> She then got a top loader which I'm sure freed up a lot of time and enabled her to break from only washing on Mondays.


We had a twin tub when we first got married, it saved going to the launderette.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did you do the ironing standing up?!! Sorry, that was uncalled for! :roll:
> I am going to do mine in a minute but I have been telling myself that for the past hour!


Not nice, totally uncalled for, :lol: :lol: :lol: but yes I did, but then I usually do.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> There's been lots about the situation & members of parliament have resigned. My DD wrote to our local MP & he wants me to contact him which I will tonight.


Really good luck with that, love! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I have done a few of Jean Greenhouse cinderella topsy turvy doll. Very fiddly in places but fun to see the final result. I remember one I made to sell at a Christmas Fair when we lived in the Lake District. One little girl was completely smitten with it and kept coming back to my stall to see it. Eventually her Gran bought it for her for Christmas. Her little face fell when she saw it had gone and wanted to know who bought it. I told her Father Christmas had bought it. Apparently her face was a picture when she opened it on Christmas Day and went everywhere with her. Job done. :lol:


Awwwww!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> .......and a cushion??


Thanks everyone for their sympathy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not nice, totally uncalled for, :lol: :lol: :lol: but yes I did, but then I usually do.


Yes, me too. I didn't finish mine cos DH brought me a load more from the airing cupboard and I got disheartened! Another day tomoz!!x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a twin tub when we first got married, it saved going to the launderette.


Yes, I had one too, don't think automatics were generally available then, it was a Godsend and I can remember it dancing round the kitchen if I had overloaded the spinner!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks everyone for their sympathy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope you're feeling some relief!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Always happy to enlighten!!
> http://www.whychristmas.com/customs/mincepies.shtml


That is a very interesting article


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won a little milky bar easter egg. I gave it to Little Maisie who was there. Shes a nice little girl.AND, mi absess in my mouth has burst!!!!!!!!The pressure has gone out of it. The anti biotics must be working.
> 
> Im still having problems with my e-mails and g-mails and any body elses mails!!!!!.
> 
> I need to catch up.


I am slowly getting through mine, and unsu scribing, deleting, and filing ...... gradually getting rid of them, I was, and still am, getting far too many of them! 😠


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm not that daft......hahahaha... I dont have a dryer either...... ;-) If I'm going to be lazy then I make a good job of it....
> 
> NOW THEN.....I had savoury mince pie with green mushy peas, on Monday/ This seems to have been the highlight of conversation between us all,,,hahahahah....they were all on the same plate...Some people put vinegar on their peas..theres a thought. I felt they needed a little salt on them. I didnt have many peas cos mushy peas make you pump and I can do that on my own without them helping me


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I've got a huge cellar, but I've only gone down once in 40 years. It's full of DH's stuff which he never looks at. I keep telling him to clear it all. Mone day our children will curse us!


Yes ........ I can definitely vouch for that; having had to go through mum & dad's belongings. I still have things to get rid off, and some from MIL!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thanks Saxy, lots of exercise and good home cooking keeps them all happy!


My man does the cooking, I am not allowed to; cos I seem to forget that I have put things on to cook! 😕😐


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm at the end of a day that has left me feeling I've been a dope as usual. I had to meet the rep from a company I have delt with for years. He was so easy to talk to and we discussed his daughter. I'm always taking people as they seem. But after we met I knew he was just buttering me up to get me to make investments that would get him a commission. I just thought he was a friendly person but I'm surprised I didn't see his purpose right away. Once he saw I wasn't biting he was just a salesman not so warm and fuzzy. I wonder if phony people become salesmen or if salesmen become phony people. Anyway I accomplished what I went for.


I have never trusted sales people, they always have an agenda to sell; because that is what makes their paypacket halfway decent!!!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Is there any organization that speaks for the disabled? Would your doctor give a letter saying you need to park close to places?


I had a form in which I had to fill in my capablitzes, and the doctor also had a bit he/she had to fill in; and I do not have to re-submit this forM, ever again. The other thing is that we do not have to go through a lawyer, unless the disability has something to do with some kind of accident. Also, people with diagnosed medical conditions causing disaability; usually have a life long disability status!!!!!! I really can't see how the government can change the status of those people! 😯😡😬


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Angie (Linky) is still in the hospital don't know when they will let her go home she is very swollen and according to her they are watching it....whatever that means...


To me, it means that they are taking measurements of the swollen area, and then they can see if the swelling is continuing, or reducing; and it also shows if the swollen area is responding to treatment.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I don't iron anything as ironing is right up there with sewing :lol:


I don't iron either, Binky - ever since I started work, and then again when I got married - the first DH (not dear hubby, in this case) wanted me to iron his work shirts, I just told him that he knew how to iron shirts, so he could do it himself. Afraid I was never a slave for anyone!!!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I love sauerkraut...Reuben's, on hot dogs, with smoked sausage, pork chops.......yummy!


Hhmmmm ...... sauerkraut =cabbage - not a going thing on my food, in any way, shape or form! Unfortunately it is the same for a lot of vegetables; it has a lot to do with textures - I get sensory overload, which the scìentists, and other researchers, are only just discovering how it works, and how many people are affected by conditions that remain unlabelled.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum puts mint jelly on her peas. I'll pass.


Mum used to make minted peas, but that was fresh peas, cooked with mint leaves; they were delicious, when done properly!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I will be looking out for it again. So, is it easy to make? I like pork chops, maybe I can have it with them.


You just heat it up in a saucepan!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm up to 4 or 5 times ripping out my current shawl. Some mistakes just bug me until I can't look at them any more. I get to knit a lot of yarn. (It's the same yarn over and over, but length-wise, it's a lot of yarn)
> You'll get it right.


Yep and it took me two more tries because the first time (3rd) casting on I got to 250 of 300 and ran out of tail so I had to take it out again I have finally cast on hopefully 300 and successfully joined in the round so maybe tomorrow I can get going on it again!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I loved fried sauerkraut. Fry up onions, add some diced bacon and a couple apple slices, then throw in the sauerkraut and fry until warmed all over. It's a great side for anything pork.


My mouth is watering I don't know why I have never tried this!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Wow your pear trees are blooming?
> I have green shoots in the garden. I can't tell what they are yet. Our Star Magnolia has buds on it but that's all. That's the first bush to open here.
> The lilacs are covered with buds but they won't open for months yet.


They where blooming they all have leaves now (these are the Bartlett pear that are ornamental...so no fruit)


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Triplets. I don't sew. I love seamless patterns.
> I also don't own an iron.


I didn't sadly I bought one recently but rest assured I bought it to iron some material I was told I needed to iron before sewing, I have only used it once and am contemplating giving it to the lady at sewing circle!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I had a form in which I had to fill in my capablitzes, and the doctor also had a bit he/she had to fill in; and I do not have to re-submit this forM, ever again. The other thing is that we do not have to go through a lawyer, unless the disability has something to do with some kind of accident. Also, people with diagnosed medical conditions causing disaability; usually have a life long disability status!!!!!! I really can't see how the government can change the status of those people! 😯😡😬


Little wonder that folks emigrate to Oz in their millions! Sadly it seems like our government can do what they like. They should stop supporting most of the rest of the world and redirect all that cash to people in need in the UK. Don't get me started!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Mum used to make minted peas, but that was fresh peas, cooked with mint leaves; they were delicious, when done properly!


Yes mine did that too, we had roast lamb almost every Sunday, can't afford it now! We had a huge clump of mint growing in the garden but it started to take over and had to go!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yep and it took me two more tries because the first time (3rd) casting on I got to 250 of 300 and ran out of tail so I had to take it out again I have finally cast on hopefully 300 and successfully joined in the round so maybe tomorrow I can get going on it again!


Yay!!! x


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London! I see Jill and my next door neighbour are out mowing their lawns so Spring must be here!! Not much planned for today, might go and have lunch with a friend but that's about all. Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good moring girls. Ive overslept agai. had another 14 hrs. Im sure Ive got sleepy sickness. Got lots to tell you all but I'll tell you later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London! I see Jill and my next door neighbour are out mowing their lawns so Spring must be here!! Not much planned for today, might go and have lunch with a friend but that's about all. Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxx


It's cold, wet and windy here, but don't get too smug apparently it's on it's way over to you. :lol: :lol: Am busy stuffing monkeys at the moment ! What an exciting life I lead. Will catch up later, monkeys calling. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's cold, wet and windy here, but don't get too smug apparently it's on it's way over to you. :lol: :lol: Am busy stuffing monkeys at the moment ! What an exciting life I lead. Will catch up later, monkeys calling. xx


Yes , heard that about the weather, hey ho! I bought snow boots 2 years ago and sole grippers this year in the hope that I never need them but you never know!!
Have fun stuffing your monkeys!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, just, from a sunny Surrey. Went a saw the gks school play yesterday, it was long! Then brought them home to stay the night. This morning there were 5 of us in bed, Bentley had to be the centre of attention.

This morning Mr P has been doing some drawing with the gks and LM now has the dolls house emptied all over the lounge floor.

I have just done a load of laundry and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee.

Sorry you lot have raced on and I am all behind again. Wishing everyone with sore bits healing vibes and love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi all. Got back from my visit with my mom and sister. Mom seems to be doing better. The doctor appointment she had went well with the doctor making some adjustments to some of her medications.

Off to have lunch with a friend today. We seem to be between weather systems this morning, so it's very pleasant outside.

Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Little wonder that folks emigrate to Oz in their millions! Sadly it seems like our government can do what they like. They should stop supporting most of the rest of the world and redirect all that cash to people in need in the UK. Don't get me started!!


I feel exactly the same way!!!! And don't get me started either!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just, from a sunny Surrey. Went a saw the gks school play yesterday, it was long! Then brought them home to stay the night. This morning there were 5 of us in bed, Bentley had to be the centre of attention.
> 
> This morning Mr P has been doing some drawing with the gks and LM now has the dolls house emptied all over the lounge floor.
> 
> I have just done a load of laundry and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee.
> 
> Sorry you lot have raced on and I am all behind again. Wishing everyone with sore bits healing vibes and love to you all.


Busy times for you, but it sounds like lots of fun, too!  xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's cold, wet and windy here, but don't get too smug apparently it's on it's way over to you. :lol: :lol: Am busy stuffing monkeys at the moment ! What an exciting life I lead. Will catch up later, monkeys calling. xx


----------



## jinx

We are having a snow storm. Yesterday we had to drive 30 miles for a doctors appointment. It snowed, sleeted, rained and made driving very scary. Traffic was at a crawl on the interstate with cars in the ditch all over the place. So gray outside we could hardly see and idiots driving without lights. How stupid is that?


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


 :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> We are having a snow storm. Yesterday we had to drive 30 miles for a doctors appointment. It snowed, sleeted, rained and made driving very scary. Traffic was at a crawl on the interstate with cars in the ditch all over the place. So gray outside we could hardly see and idiots driving without lights. How stupid is that?


I think questionable driving in bad weather conditions happens the world over :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline

I've been taking some time out today and yesterday getting on with some knitting. I cast on a scarf yesterday which I designed using my Estonia lace knitting book.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA. 

Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


Good for your DS. I can hear the pride in your post.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


That made me laugh 😁xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I've been taking some time out today and yesterday getting on with some knitting. I cast on a scarf yesterday which I designed using my Estonia lace knitting book.


Looking forward to seeing it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


That sounds great, congatulations to your DS xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Recently our state passed a law making it mandatory to have headlights on in bad weather. Good law. However, in bad weather the police do not have time to stop drivers for not having lights on. One would think they were smart enough on their own to turn them on. They do not realize the lights are not to help them see, but to help them be seen.


lifeline said:


> I think questionable driving in bad weather conditions happens the world over :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

DD has come and collected the gks so all is peace and quiet and l am havibg a si down with some knitting and a lapcat. Xx


----------



## jinx

Grand daughter just text. Her and the baby are without power. It is storming like crazy. House is getting chilly. Hubby has jeep at work. What's a great grandma to do? Worry worry fret fret. They live a few blocks from fire station and hopefully can make it that far if necessary. Welcome spring.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> DD has come and collected the gks so all is peace and quiet and l am havibg a si down with some knitting and a lapcat. Xx


Enjoy your peace. Will you spend time with the family over the weekend?


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Grand daughter just text. Her and the baby are without power. It is storming like crazy. House is getting chilly. Hubby has jeep at work. What's a great grandma to do? Worry worry fret fret. They live a few blocks from fire station and hopefully can make it that far if necessary. Welcome spring.


Oh, hope she is OK...


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Got back from my visit with my mom and sister. Mom seems to be doing better. The doctor appointment she had went well with the doctor making some adjustments to some of her medications.
> 
> Off to have lunch with a friend today. We seem to be between weather systems this morning, so it's very pleasant outside.
> 
> Love you all lots! xxxooo


So glad your mum is doing better, it must be hard for you not to be on hand to see for yourself what is going on, although I know your sister is nearby. Hope you had as nice a lunch with your friend as I did with mine!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


Hahahaha, that really made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are having a snow storm. Yesterday we had to drive 30 miles for a doctors appointment. It snowed, sleeted, rained and made driving very scary. Traffic was at a crawl on the interstate with cars in the ditch all over the place. So gray outside we could hardly see and idiots driving without lights. How stupid is that?


It's like they think they are saving cash by not putting their lights on!! Glad you made it there and back safely, in spite of those idiots!!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Grand daughter just text. Her and the baby are without power. It is storming like crazy. House is getting chilly. Hubby has jeep at work. What's a great grandma to do? Worry worry fret fret. They live a few blocks from fire station and hopefully can make it that far if necessary. Welcome spring.


Hope everything is ok jinx.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've been taking some time out today and yesterday getting on with some knitting. I cast on a scarf yesterday which I designed using my Estonia lace knitting book.


Is that whence your 'slip 2' question arose? xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


I read that as 'DH' going back to work!! :lol: That is good news dear, very happy for them!x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Grand daughter just text. Her and the baby are without power. It is storming like crazy. House is getting chilly. Hubby has jeep at work. What's a great grandma to do? Worry worry fret fret. They live a few blocks from fire station and hopefully can make it that far if necessary. Welcome spring.


I hope all is well for them, try not to worry, tell your gd to wrap herself and baby up in a duvet and read a book that needs a lot of concentration!


----------



## jinx

She told me not to worry. She has a lot of handmade quilts and knit afghans from her grandmother to cuddle under.


London Girl said:


> I hope all is well for them, try not to worry, tell your gd to wrap herself and baby up in a duvet and read a book that needs a lot of concentration!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


Not in my repertoire at the moment. :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hope everything is ok jinx.


I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


----------



## jinx

Photos are great. Thanks for sharing them.


grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


----------



## grandma susan

theseare the last


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> theseare the last


last but not least... And...beleive it or not. These photos are what have been bunging up my e-mails. Ive just had 74 messages through since I've downladed all of these....It seems to have worked a bit like Senna pods


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Grand daughter just text. Her and the baby are without power. It is storming like crazy. House is getting chilly. Hubby has jeep at work. What's a great grandma to do? Worry worry fret fret. They live a few blocks from fire station and hopefully can make it that far if necessary. Welcome spring.


Hope the power is on soon and the storm passes quickly. It has geen pouring with rain all afternoon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your peace. Will you spend time with the family over the weekend?


They are coming over on Sunday for lunch snd an egg hunt xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> last but not least... And...beleive it or not. These photos are what have been bunging up my e-mails. Ive just had 74 messages through since I've downladed all of these....It seems to have worked a bit like Senna pods


I love all the photos, you both look so happy xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Is that whence your 'slip 2' question arose? xxx


It is indeed :-D


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> last but not least... And...beleive it or not. These photos are what have been bunging up my e-mails. Ive just had 74 messages through since I've downladed all of these....It seems to have worked a bit like Senna pods


Brilliant pictures.

Glad the Senna Pods are working.... :roll:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> She told me not to worry. She has a lot of handmade quilts and knit afghans from her grandmother to cuddle under.


Hurrah for Grandmothers :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> They are coming over on Sunday for lunch snd an egg hunt xx


I imagine you will have loads of fun :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Purple, did you say at any point you have a needle felter? Or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


Looking very good, both of you and I LOVE your DH's hat!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> theseare the last


What a fabulous villa, bet that cost the earth!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> last but not least... And...beleive it or not. These photos are what have been bunging up my e-mails. Ive just had 74 messages through since I've downladed all of these....It seems to have worked a bit like Senna pods


Really love this one, you both look very relaxed and happy!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They are coming over on Sunday for lunch snd an egg hunt xx


Mine will be in Tenerife for the week so they got Euros instead of eggs this year, although I did bring them back some Californian chocky-wocky!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks everyone for their sympathy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


We are all caring people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I've been taking some time out today and yesterday getting on with some knitting. I cast on a scarf yesterday which I designed using my Estonia lace knitting book.


Look forward to seeing your scarf.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


Good news for DS.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> She told me not to worry. She has a lot of handmade quilts and knit afghans from her grandmother to cuddle under.


At least they can keep warm in the dark if necessary.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


Just look at that lovely sunshine & lovely people.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> theseare the last


Great villa!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Purple, did you say at any point you have a needle felter? Or anyone else for that matter?


I haven't got one but have had-a-go at it, good fun.


----------



## jinx

Yes, us grandmothers are the greatest. Thankfully the power is back on. She said her and the baby were having fun making tents with the blankets that they continued their play after she heard the furnace kick in. ;>)


lifeline said:


> Hurrah for Grandmothers :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

Hi, I've caught up. Been to my job today, lots of weird questions asked of me once again. It makes the morning go quick. We had a good knitting group today, there only about 6 of us so we had a good chat. I've got 4 ladies making Twiddle muffs & showed them to our Dementia co-ordination & she loved them, thank goodness. Just going to have supper & then off to choir. Did I tell you that our choir has gained a Civic award for all the entertainment we have given to the borough, it feels good to be appriciated.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


That is awesome news, Susan, about your DS. Please pass along my congratulations to him!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Recently our state passed a law making it mandatory to have headlights on in bad weather. Good law. However, in bad weather the police do not have time to stop drivers for not having lights on. One would think they were smart enough on their own to turn them on. They do not realize the lights are not to help them see, but to help them be seen.


I turn my headlights on whenever I'm in my car - no matter whether it's daylight or nighttime.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So glad your mum is doing better, it must be hard for you not to be on hand to see for yourself what is going on, although I know your sister is nearby. Hope you had as nice a lunch with your friend as I did with mine!! xxx


I am so glad my sister is nearby and I know my other siblings all feel the same way. Off to my lunch shortly. I'm glad you had a good one with your friend and I know I'll have one with my. Friends are such treasures and all of you are wonderful treasures in my life!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I've been taking some time out today and yesterday getting on with some knitting. I cast on a scarf yesterday which I designed using my Estonia lace knitting book.


Good for you! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


They are all great photos, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Purple, did you say at any point you have a needle felter? Or anyone else for that matter?


Yes l do needle felting xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I've caught up. Been to my job today, lots of weird questions asked of me once again. It makes the morning go quick. We had a good knitting group today, there only about 6 of us so we had a good chat. I've got 4 ladies making Twiddle muffs & showed them to our Dementia co-ordination & she loved them, thank goodness. Just going to have supper & then off to choir. Did I tell you that our choir has gained a Civic award for all the entertainment we have given to the borough, it feels good to be appriciated.


That all sounds great. Happy singing tonight xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, me too. I didn't finish mine cos DH brought me a load more from the airing cupboard and I got disheartened! Another day tomoz!!x


Silly! He just brought some to do himself when you had finished!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive had tea with Margaret then DH and m e went to ASDA.
> 
> Ive got a bit of good new. DS has been made stand in Senior Engineer at work for a year. After the year the current one retires so hopefully if things work out well He'll take over. Thats the plan anyway....


Fingers crossed!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


why would we be bored? It's a pleasure to see your smiling faces.


----------



## SaxonLady

and you're always hugging. Brilliant photos. Love you both.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> last but not least... And...beleive it or not. These photos are what have been bunging up my e-mails. Ive just had 74 messages through since I've downladed all of these....It seems to have worked a bit like Senna pods


now that really is not the least- it's a perfect picture of you both.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I've caught up. Been to my job today, lots of weird questions asked of me once again. It makes the morning go quick. We had a good knitting group today, there only about 6 of us so we had a good chat. I've got 4 ladies making Twiddle muffs & showed them to our Dementia co-ordination & she loved them, thank goodness. Just going to have supper & then off to choir. Did I tell you that our choir has gained a Civic award for all the entertainment we have given to the borough, it feels good to be appriciated.


That's great news. It IS nice to be appreciated.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had Aiden overnight and all day, which was nice. Harley was at school but Aiden had an inset day. It was lovely having just him and I. He's wonderful company. We took my youngest son out for a late birthday dinner last night, 10 days late. He and I are so busy it's hard to find time! He was born on 14th March '79 - exactly 100 years after Einstein. 

I am getting a bit bored with making gloves. It took me ages to find a pattern including children's. I'm now getting requests for more.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Yes l do needle felting xx


I wonder if you can advise me then. I have knitted up a bag that I am going to felt and I thought after felting I would knit up some petal or leaf shapes and needle felt them on. Do you think this would work? Or will it pull the part of the bag already felted? If you think this won't work can you suggest any other way of attaching some sort of felted decorations?


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I had Aiden overnight and all day, which was nice. Harley was at school but Aiden had an inset day. It was lovely having just him and I. He's wonderful company. We took my youngest son out for a late birthday dinner last night, 10 days late. He and I are so busy it's hard to find time! He was born on 14th March '79 - exactly 100 years after Einstein.
> 
> I am getting a bit bored with making gloves. It took me ages to find a pattern including children's. I'm now getting requests for more.


Happy birthday to your DS.

You've found your vocation in life...glove knitting ;-) are you doing gloves with fingers or mittens? Mittens go so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, us grandmothers are the greatest. Thankfully the power is back on. She said her and the baby were having fun making tents with the blankets that they continued their play after she heard the furnace kick in. ;>)


Good news, glad they coped!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I've caught up. Been to my job today, lots of weird questions asked of me once again. It makes the morning go quick. We had a good knitting group today, there only about 6 of us so we had a good chat. I've got 4 ladies making Twiddle muffs & showed them to our Dementia co-ordination & she loved them, thank goodness. Just going to have supper & then off to choir. Did I tell you that our choir has gained a Civic award for all the entertainment we have given to the borough, it feels good to be appriciated.


Very well deserved, I know how much hard work goes into your performances!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I am so glad my sister is nearby and I know my other siblings all feel the same way. Off to my lunch shortly. I'm glad you had a good one with your friend and I know I'll have one with my. Friends are such treasures and all of you are wonderful treasures in my life!  xxxooo


  xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Silly! He just brought some to do himself when you had finished!


Yeah, right! It was all my holiday stuff, no way I'd let him near in the unlikely event that he volunteered!!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I wonder if you can advise me then. I have knitted up a bag that I am going to felt and I thought after felting I would knit up some petal or leaf shapes and needle felt them on. Do you think this would work? Or will it pull the part of the bag already felted? If you think this won't work can you suggest any other way of attaching some sort of felted decorations?


It should work ok. Might be worth trying a sample swatch first. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Lovely photos, brings bak lots of memories of when we were there. Even the villa looks the same as ours. Was it in Kissimmee ?


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> They where blooming they all have leaves now (these are the Bartlett pear that are ornamental...so no fruit)


That is a bit of a shame, it is good to have fruit grown in your own yard (or a neighbours, or other family's yard), the fruit tastes better, because it ripens on the tree, and the fruit tastes so much more delicious!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I didn't sadly I bought one recently but rest assured I bought it to iron some material I was told I needed to iron before sewing, I have only used it once and am contemplating giving it to the lady at sewing circle!


Binky - the only ironin that I do, are fabrics needed for the current quilting project, quilting blocks, at each stage that it is needed, and once the quilt is complete!

Although, when the kids were little, I did iron *SOME * of their clothes, when the clothing needed it (mainly so that they didn't get teased by other children, we all know that *SOME* children can be very mean)😈😠😭


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Little wonder that folks emigrate to Oz in their millions! Sadly it seems like our government can do what they like. They should stop supporting most of the rest of the world and redirect all that cash to people in need in the UK. Don't get me started!!


My favourite saying is "Charity begins at home!", and to me, that means that *ALL* of the government's througthout this world, should be sorting out the health, safety, and socio-economical needs of their own people!!! Once those things are sorted, and continuing in the best way possible, then begin to look at what other countries might need assistance with.

The other thing that should be happening, is that countries that are being run by a governing body which only has interest in lining their own pockets, instead of getting the country and the political, medical and financial environments as healthy as possible, so that the country, and the people, can live a healthy life, and not feel like they have been neglected, and forgotten; not only by their own government, but by the entire world!

OK, am now down from my soapbox, but the above is just a small look into my ideology of the entire Global situation; even though it is just a tad simplistic, but most times, simplistic is the best way to do things - even the gigantic problems found in the majority of governments. 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes mine did that too, we had roast lamb almost every Sunday, can't afford it now! We had a huge clump of mint growing in the garden but it started to take over and had to go!


I love roast lamb, but only when it is freshly cooked - it just has the wrong taste when the meat is cold, I much prefer pork and beef, and I would just love to have a patch of mint growing, or a patch of each variety of mint growing. Unfortunately the heat of summer over the last few years; is not compatible with growing a garden, it doesn't matter how well developed the plants are, they just get burnt and dehydrated by the extreme heat of the sun! 😯😢


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yep and it took me two more tries because the first time (3rd) casting on I got to 250 of 300 and ran out of tail so I had to take it out again I have finally cast on hopefully 300 and successfully joined in the round so maybe tomorrow I can get going on it again!


I will keep my fingers crossed for you, hope it goes to plan, for the rest of the item. xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good moring girls. Ive overslept agai. had another 14 hrs. Im sure Ive got sleepy sickness. Got lots to tell you all but I'll tell you later.


Susan ....... I wish it was possible to share something that each of us has in abundance, with whoever in our group, does not have the same some thing; and each of us would then become more balanced. I would gladly take some of your excess sleep, in exchange for some of my excess wakefullness


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's cold, wet and windy here, but don't get too smug apparently it's on it's way over to you. :lol: :lol: Am busy stuffing monkeys at the moment ! What an exciting life I lead. Will catch up later, monkeys calling. xx


I have aquired a pattern for Noah's Ark, and a number of the animal pairs, and plan to start it in a few weeks. I think the first one I wake will be for the little twins (little miss B is only on the 4th percentile, for her height/weight ratio)

And now I will work backwards, and see if I can find the page where you said which pattern you are using ........ Found it, now to sort out the wool that I will use for the project!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Sounds like she needs a lot more loving, healing hugs from us, here they come! (((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))...and some for you hun!((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you I saw her and relayed all of the well wishes to her, they found her spleen is enlarged also so they want to find the cause of that she might go home Saturday.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to show you our holiday photos, sorry if you are bored. I'm still having trouble with my tiscali e-mails.


Love the pictures, how did you get tinker bell and the chameleon in the pictures.

Was the last one at Magic kingdom because that looks like the seven dwarfs mine car ride.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London! I see Jill and my next door neighbour are out mowing their lawns so Spring must be here!! Not much planned for today, might go and have lunch with a friend but that's about all. Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxx


That is a good sign for Spring! We have finally had a little bit of rain, in our area, and not just in the North Western Agricultural region - that is one heck of a large region. I don't think it will last for long, but there is another front heading my way, that might give us some more rain ....... I might even get some plants established, before we get our next tour through Hell's hinterlands! 🌅🌄🌇


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I feel exactly the same way!!!! And don't get me started either!!!


I did get started, in a post previous to this one - you might already have read it, or just biassed it, I think that is what I would do - if I hadn't typed it in! 😲😲😲


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just, from a sunny Surrey. Went a saw the gks school play yesterday, it was long! Then brought them home to stay the night. This morning there were 5 of us in bed, Bentley had to be the centre of attention.
> 
> This morning Mr P has been doing some drawing with the gks and LM now has the dolls house emptied all over the lounge floor.
> 
> I have just done a load of laundry and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee.
> 
> Sorry you lot have raced on and I am all behind again. Wishing everyone with sore bits healing vibes and love to you all.


I don't rush with anything, anymore! My head gets far too spinny, for that to happen, so I just do things at my own pace; that way I know that I am less likely to fall over! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I turn my headlights on whenever I'm in my car - no matter whether it's daylight or nighttime.


Mine come on automatically!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Got back from my visit with my mom and sister. Mom seems to be doing better. The doctor appointment she had went well with the doctor making some adjustments to some of her medications.
> 
> Off to have lunch with a friend today. We seem to be between weather systems this morning, so it's very pleasant outside.
> 
> Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope the medication change makes life a bit easier for your mum! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Londy I love your new avatar!

GS good luck to DS!

I am going to try to sleep now!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am a ditz. I just read about the mint peas. I guess my mind was on recipes and how your food is different than ours. I read your message and was wondering how to prepare stuffed monkey.


Same as preparing a stuffed rabbit; make sure there is no sign of life (the hunter should have done that), remove the skin, choose a complimentary stuffing - I am not sure if the sage and onion stuffing would work with this dish. Put stuffing into the cavity, use butchers string (or metal skewers) to close the cavity, drizzle her bed olive oil onto the meat; place in a hot oven for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to medium. Continue cooking for an hour and 50 minutes, basting every 30 minutes, and turning the meat once during the cooking time.

Remove the roast from the oven, and allow to rest for 10 minutes.

Serve with roasted vegetables, and gravy. Enjoy

😁😂😃😁😂😃

I think I would prefer that the monkey was still living, though! I don't think I could cope with having monkey flesh on my plate!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> My favourite saying is "Charity begins at home!", and to me, that means that *ALL* of the government's througthout this world, should be sorting out the health, safety, and socio-economical needs of their own people!!! Once those things are sorted, and continuing in the best way possible, then begin to look at what other countries might need assistance with.
> 
> The other thing that should be happening, is that countries that are being run by a governing body which only has interest in lining their own pockets, instead of getting the country and the political, medical and financial environments as healthy as possible, so that the country, and the people, can live a healthy life, and not feel like they have been neglected, and forgotten; not only by their own government, but by the entire world!
> 
> OK, am now down from my soapbox, but the above is just a small look into my ideology of the entire Global situation; even though it is just a tad simplistic, but most times, simplistic is the best way to do things - even the gigantic problems found in the majority of governments. 😆😆


I like the way you think... your right on the nose! :thumbup:


----------



## jinx

Oh goodness. I just came to turn the computer off and go to bed. After reading this message I know what I will be dreaming about. :^)


Xiang said:


> Same as preparing a stuffed rabbit; make sure there is no sign of life (the hunter should have done that), remove the skin, choose a complimentary stuffing - I am not sure if the sage and onion stuffing would work with this dish. Put stuffing into the cavity, use butchers string (or metal skewers) to close the cavity, drizzle her bed olive oil onto the meat; place in a hot oven for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to medium. Continue cooking for an hour and 50 minutes, basting every 30 minutes, and turning the meat once during the cooking time.
> 
> Remove the roast from the oven, and allow to rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> Serve with roasted vegetables, and gravy. Enjoy
> 
> 😁😂😃😁😂😃
> 
> I think I would prefer that the monkey was still living, though! I don't think I could cope with having monkey flesh on my plate!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We are having a snow storm. Yesterday we had to drive 30 miles for a doctors appointment. It snowed, sleeted, rained and made driving very scary. Traffic was at a crawl on the interstate with cars in the ditch all over the place. So gray outside we could hardly see and idiots driving without lights. How stupid is that?


The idiots in your country have relatives in my country ..... they don't use their lights in bad weather, they also don't slowdown, and could easily kill someone in those conditions!


----------

